# Willsy's fat to fit to big journal



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi just thaught i would start this journal to make myself accountable for my actions! I will be reporting here with workouts, bits and bobs diet etc.

Currently 6ft 15st 7lb bf 25%+ not sure tbh, i wont be posting pics until i get a bit happier with the way im feeling and nor will i be posting weights just yet either for a few reasons, 1, im on keto and not bothered about what im lifting atm as long as i can get through the session, and 2, its embarrasing lol.

So yesterday i caved in and messed up my diet, damn kfc, 1488 cals of pure crap in one sitting, anyway over the past 2 weeks ive dropped 16lbs, and today im taking the day off the diet too. Still going to eat clean ish but am allowing myself carbs.

I took the dog out this morning and did 1min sprints with 90 second walks in between, 5mins brisk walk before and after and did 8 sprints (20mins with walking). I did it up a local lane today but i live near the beach so sometimes i do it up there.

Im aiming for 4 weight training sessions a week, shoulders, back & bi's, chest &tris, legs. Plus i want to be doing at least 3 cardio sessions but i walk the dog about an hour a day too, also my job is very active, no sitting on my 4rse there!

My diet is around 1800cals 5% carbs 65%fat 30% protein.

Will post up as and when anything happens/changes.

Any critsism and advice welcome


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Update got loads of the nice bacon thin and crispy from m&s so im all set for breaky this week eggs and bacon yummy. Im on earlies at work which is 6-2 so be training straight after work. Shoulders 2mo looking forward to getting back in the gym


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

willsy said:


> 1, im on keto and not bothered about what im lifting atm as long as i can get through the session


Personally I think this is possibly a big mistake, depends on what it is your suffering with. Without more detail, is hard to make an informed opinion.

Good luck with the keto. Sure you can expect your stamina to take a hit and possibly drop in reps compared to what you are used to. If you are taking a hit on strength and weight is dropping, then I would be concerned with muscle loss. But like I say, can't say without more info.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe i should have worded it better, im not gaining at the minute and my strength isnt what it used to be, its took me a long time to get it back after a crash diet at the start of the year, but its staying just a little under what i was lifting before my keto started. I just seem to be fvcked after the 4/5th rep when im going heavy. Tbh i want to get rid of the fat, priority number 1, and then learn how to grow without gaining a stupid amount of fat by slowly reintroducing carbs just before and after workouts and keeping up the cardio. I want to get to 12-15% bf it will be the leanest ive been for years. Thats a goal for me sub 15%bf.

Then i want totry a lean bulk, due to me being a fat boy ive never had the luxury of doing a bulk ive been off and on stupid diets hindering my gains!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Only advise I'd give is try to maintain as much strength as you can. Your dieting so expect volume to drop as your energy levels will tap out faster. Otherwise you should do fine. Cals may be a touch low considering your size but if it's speed your after then it might just work. Don't refeed or cheat until your fat loss stalls. Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice mate, i just wish i didnt fvck up yesterday its put me off target this weekend and its all being going so well, everything was just falling in place! Cant wait until 2mo when im back in the gym back on track!

Yea 1800 cals isnt much but im hoping that will go in my favour!

Im using dnp weekends (2-3 weekends a month) also so its an all out fat fight at the minute tbh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Just had a nice fillet steak. Usualy have it with greens but as ive fvcked up this weekend already had it with chips and onion rings, it was delicious


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Little update, slept in so in a rush prepared a shake for work, started work @ 6am shake and evoo @10.30, trained at 2.15 shoulders,

Side raises, a few warm up sets then 4 sets

Db press 4 sets 6-10 reps

Upright rows, 4 sets

Reverse flys bent over 3 sets

Reverse flys on machine 3 sets

Front bb shrugs 3 sets

Rear bb shrugs 3 sets

No front raises as my front delts are by far out doing rear delts.

Just got home had 3 scrambled eggs and 6 streaky smoked bacon.

Still have the dog walk not sure weather to make it hiit or just a walk will see how i feel later on


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What sort of meals are you having? Looking for some ideas for my keto.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Bacon on chicken with melted cheese is yummy, bit of salad or greens on the side!

Fillet steak and greens

Mince with a few spices and bits like a chilli but hold back on anything carby! Beans etc

Scrambled eggs n bacon, ommelet with bacon

Salami/pepperoni with cheese melted on it

Tbh i dont eat a wide variety i kind of stick to the same everyday usually, i try not to have shakes but i think a shake is better than nothing...

I dont like lamb or fish only really like chicken bacon and beef tbh it would be easier if i liked more meats.

Could have lamb kebabs, tinned mackerel in chilli sauce the macro's are awesome in that.

I do like making chicken shish kebabs and get some evoo with it & mayo for the fats.

Other than that i eat nuts, cheese pepperami etc for snacks or whatever and doctor pepper zero is nice to take my sweet tooth away! Also cant forget sugar free jelly!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Ive been looking for ground flaxmeal to make the keto pizze recipe from this board but i cant find it!


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

willsy said:


> Ive been looking for ground flaxmeal to make the keto pizze recipe from this board but i cant find it!


It's just ground flax seeds mate. If you have the seeds, just chuck them in a grinder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Dont have the seeds or a grinder mate! Lol

Bummer, i'd imagine its very finely ground too i have nothing here that could get it that fine tbh


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

You can get the seeds online or in a health shop. Coffee grinder should get it fine enough.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Im gunna go to h&b see what i can get in there, if its just seeds then i will have to buy a grinder too!

Cheers bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just noticed this mate, good to see u on it, will keep u motivated


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> just noticed this mate, good to see u on it, will keep u motivated


Yea wasnt sure weather to start it but my mrs said to me all my work seems to be paying off everything is coming in to place, made me feel good so i thaught its time to get serious, start a log so im accountable and i stick to my plan.

It will be a bit all over the place and as i said im not as strong as i was so im not putting weights etc in just yet until im back up to where i was, atm im not even benching 100 for reps and im fed up yoyo dieting and messing about, my heads screwed on and i know my goals, so its all systems go! Nothing is going to stop me, nothing will get in my way and if i cant acheive my goals this time then im giving it up.

Goal 1, get down to or under 14st

Goal 2, stay at that weight and add in some pwo and postworkout carbs, increase strength untill im happy that i am lean enough.

Goal 3, the ultimate goal for me, 15stone very lean and maintain (might not sound big but im not looking to get huge)

I know goal 2&3 are subject to change as we are never happy but time frame is goal 1 by xmas, goal 2&3 throughout next year


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Great job mate. Youre inspiring me towards my own similar goals. Sounds like we are very similar builds etc. Could you tell me what keto is though please? And also, isnt 100kg bench press like a pretty good weight to be achieving?? I thought I was bench really pretty until you threw that in lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Keto - ketogenic diet, high fat, moderate protein, no/trace carbs

The reason i say 100 is i used to bench this for reps and a bit more at one point, but i messed up a few years of training with alcohol drugs bad food, then did a crash diet to lose some chubb and strength went with it.

Training is more than a hobby really its keeping me away from people i dont want to associate with, keeping me out of the pub and away from drugs and out of trouble.

If you do a search kn this forum you will find a lot of info on starting a keto diet and i would defo recommend it, it really works for me all i have to do is stick to it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Had chicken breast topped with cheese and bacon for dinner, salad on the side then took the dog a walk, Poor appetite today and feeling a little down, no reason why though just a bit down.

Prepared lunch for 2mo, chicken and bacon mayo, topped with salad. Will prob skip breakfast so this will be breakfast essentially. Skipping breaky in favour of sleep as i need to get some more really, got 5 hrs last night, doesnt feel enough. Got back and bi's 2mo that'll be nice though i love my time in the gym at the minute


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

your gonna turn into a fish finger me lad !..


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

A fish finger? Eh?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

So, went to work today 6am start, no breaky, had chicken & bacon mayo salad for brunch (how fancy) hit the gym up straight after work, back & bi's

Deadlifts, 4 sets 10,8,7,4

Bb rows, 3 sets 10,8,8 (form is improving greatly never was any good before)

Lat pulldowns, 3 sets, 10,8,7

Cable rows, 3 sets 10,9,7

Incline seated db curls, 3 sets

Standing db curls 2 sets

Now starving going to have eggs and bacon again i think.

Still got the dog walk, mrs going to zumba so will prob wait until she's back then drag her tired a55 with me!

Think thats it for today, other than have a scar on my elbow from years ago, snagged it today at work and opened it a little bit with a drill in my hand, jumped and burnt my other arm with a hot drill bit lol


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Good effort mate! Welldone. Do you stick with the same weight throughout all of those sets for each exercise? ie, say 150kg Deadlift 10,8,7,4 or are you supposed to drop the weight with each one? If you do incline seated db curls, does it work different muscles to just a standing set for example? Keep up the good work dude


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks mate, no i up the weight with each set, and 4 reps was all i could manage with my final set, my back was a bit achey from work today too so i was hoping to lift it 6 times really.

The only reason i do incline seated db curls is to keep the form nice and strict if my torso is against the bench then i cant be swinging and cheating, also depending on the angle i feel it works a bit higher up my biceps too buddy.

Thanks for your encouragement mate need a boost not feeling great today nearly pulled a sicky from work at 12, p1ssed off with the place the other shift keep messing up our work!


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ah right I see. So you would start at what like 60% of your max for 10 reps, then 70% for 8 etc etc no? Feel bad asking all these questions on your thread mate sorry. I will stop. Just been reading about the keto diet. Sounds like the way to go for me too. Wish I knew what % bodyfat I am roughly. At the moment I'm guaging it as fat as feck, fat, normal size, slimmer, slim, ripped lol. I put myself in the fat category right now as I am not as fat as I used to be lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

J1MM333 said:


> Ah right I see. So you would start at what like 60% of your max for 10 reps, then 70% for 8 etc etc no? Feel bad asking all these questions on your thread mate sorry. I will stop. Just been reading about the keto diet. Sounds like the way to go for me too. Wish I knew what % bodyfat I am roughly. At the moment I'm guaging it as fat as feck, fat, normal size, slimmer, slim, ripped lol. I put myself in the fat category right now as I am not as fat as I used to be lol


Yea i know the feeling, i cant guess my bf really as my weight is so up and down, i have been done with calipers a long time ago now though was 19% but i think it was higher!

Yea keto works for me as its so black and white i know what i can and cant have so i stick to it.

Im not in to training 1rm stuff so i dont know for any lifts but heres a deadlift example, 60kg warm up sets, 100kg 10-12 lifts, 140kg 6-8 lifts, 160kg go for 6 lifts. When i can do 6 easy i'll up the weight.

Like i say its just an example but its the way i train, its a groove i always fall in to tbh i always plan on changing my routine but it always ends up going back the same!

I will change it after my cut though probably lower reps heavier lifting with the odd high rep days


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Just got back from work, no gym today for me, chest & tri's 2mo. I feel i should be doing more but i defo cant train legs till friday as im too active at work to hobble about!

Food today i had a chicken stir fry for lunch, lump of cheese and just had eggs and bacon.

Got some flaxmeal today half price in h&b so going to try making keto pizza later on see what its like 

Gunna go on the dog walk and think it will be hiit today, still feeling a bit down maybe a little ill too not sure really just not myself.

Thats all for now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u assisted at the moment mucker??


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep atm running test eq just started, was on test tren but the sweats and snappyness were getting to me, so dropped the tren for eq so as to help me with cardio instead of hinder it, test there to keep some muscle whilst cutting down, not expecting miracles as im not eating a lot tbf. Just going to run it up till xmas i think.

I think i will make reasonable gains once i drop to 14st and start adding some carbs around workouts. Test is a blend 700mg a week and eq 400mg week, was going for 600 with eq but ordered the wrong lab and its 100mg less per ml and another ml a week will do my head in im only using quads at the minute.

Hows your bug? Have you tried some immodiem plus?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

How have I misssed this Journal :confused1:

Good luck mate!

Subbed...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Just made keto pizza, pretty good actually! Well worth a bash if your a pizza lover stuck on low carb/keto diet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Also got some coconut milk to try in a shake later, its like 400 cals for 200ml, proper fatty stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Same old at work, chicken saladwith olive oil dressing, shake for breakfast with coconut milk, and just had a keto pizza when i got home from gym.

Trained chest & tris today

Flat bb bench 4 sets 10, 10, 8, 5

Incline db press 3 sets 10, 8, 8

Cable flys 3 sets, 10, 10, 8

Db flys 2 sets 10, 10

Tricep rope pulldown 4 sets 10, 10, 10, 9

Tricep pulldown reverse grip bar 3 sets 10, 10, 10

That would have been it but i got carried away as my arms had a major pump on i did some

db bicep curls 3 sets

Bb bicep curls 2 sets

Leg raises

Weighted sit ups

And some side bend/oblique thingys with a db in one hand, dunno what they are called dont normally do it!

Then was a bit more carried away with the pump i did some side raises too, and that was it. I was the only one in the gym which didnt help with my carried awayness, i even found myself posing in the mirrors and i never do that (well never in public) and nearly even took some pics! Dunno what i was thinking!

Feeling a lot better today more myself although still p1ssed off with work, its not good!

Now im thinking about having another keto pizza


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you train on your lunch break mate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

No i work shifts, so one week i train at 2 after my 6-2 shift and the next week is 2-11 so i train 7am 'ish' and the gym is right beside my work like a 2min walk so ideal really!

Be nice to train on a lunchbreak though but in an 8-9 hr shift i get 30 mins halfway n thats it


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I pay 57 quid a month for Virgin gym and I just found out couple of weeks ago I get the gym accross the road from my work free!!

Kinda just going between the 2 now but i wish i didnt join Virgin now!!

I went over at lunch today it was brilliant hardly antone there and im feeling top notch now sitting at my desk doing fcuk all lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you locked in to a contract with them? I dont even know of any virgin gyms round here tbh but £57 sounds a lot, mines £33 but it is just a council one, quite small but has enough stuff, i was a member in another council gym before and the db's only went up to 32's in my current gym the go to 50's, when im throwing them round like pillows i'll join a proper bb gym!

Take it you get a decent lunch break then? Free gym sounds ideal i would love that! Nothing better than an empty gym too cant beat it


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah 12 months its pretty sh1t like! Must be a way out of it though surely!

Haha I think ours goes upto 60KG but be a long time till im throwing them about like!!

I get an hour but my boss is only in here on tuesdays so I take a little longer was about 1hour15mins today so not to bad!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

One way out is health problems, if you can get a doctors note that is, it was on watchdog.

I want your job, long as you want lunches and sitting on your ar5e doing nothing, sounds like im the perfect candidate!

Maybe tell the gym you are going out of the country and see what they can do

Not sure other than that tbh mate


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I googled it and they all say no matter what you say you have to prove it! do you think a doctor would write me a note even though theres nothing wrong with me lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe if you 'pull something' or are too depressed to train etc.

Im sure you could think of something but i doubt he will write ine for nothing.

Even if you had a letter with a job offer in a location where there is no virgin gym maybe that would work?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Could just type the letter up myself maybe?

As fr my job being good its so easy and get away with murder but the money is rubbish!! 15 a year!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

My jobs not great mate, knock my nuts in for just under 17k a year, bad times. At least you get away with stuff im working with mod contracts so cant get away with anything tbh.

Good luck with the gym contract bud!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Could just type the letter up myself maybe?
> 
> As fr my job being good its so easy and get away with murder but the money is rubbish!! 15 a year!


A job that u can train in the dinner break is worth its weight in gold mate


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah its good that way mate but I just want more money im 26 still live with my mum cos I cant afford to rent anywhere here its so expensive!

Cheers mate il pop on here and let you know my progress haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Quick update, did work + overtime, toe is killing me think its going ingrown, really giving me greif in my work boots, didnt hit the gym after work as im limping a bit and fvcked tbh. Had chicken stir fry for lunch, not sure what to eat now though but going to take some dnp in a minute yummy.

Going to hit the gym in the morning i think, hopefully its empty i dont normally train saturdays!

Also my eye is really hurting just on top of the eyeball itself, its really weird no swelling or anything just pain.

Thats all for now


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got back from the gym, trained fasted, trained legs and just a quick all over pump up as i just felt like it again got carried away

I did

15 mins stationary bike low intensity hr 130-135bpm

Squats 4 sets 12,10,10,6

Leg press 3 sets 10,10,9

Calve raises 3 sets 12,10,10

Then i did light shoulder press 2 sets 20,20

Light flat bench 2 sets 20,20

Side reaises light 2 sets 18,16

Tricep pushdown 2 sets 12,10

Db curls 3 sets 10,10,10

That was it.

I normally do leg extentions and curls but my legs were shagged after the squats and presses and i took 400mg dnp last night so i was sweaty and tired too.

I never train weekends and i kind of feel more dedicated now for doing today! Lol

Motivation i would give a 90% and my dedication i would say 80% as i wasnt sure i would actually do today, glad i did though

Now i think i might have eggs and bacon for breakfast


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi mate. I just read what dnp is and it sounds like I need it in my life lol. Does it really work and is it expensive? It sounds a bit dangerous though from what I read. Have you been using it long?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi j1m333 dnp works wonders its the best fat burner available when your diet is in check. It is dangerous but i would say only at silly doses to the inexperienced or stupid. It doesnt make you feel great either! I have been using it over the past few months in small splurges ie weekends, 3-4 days tops. Would love to try it for 10 days but cant due to work really. Also now the weathers getting colder its perfect for dnp, save on the heating bills lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

J1MM333 said:


> Hi mate.* I just read what dnp is and it sounds like I need it in my life* lol. Does it really work and is it expensive? It sounds a bit dangerous though from what I read. Have you been using it long?


Haha You and me both mate... I've got some sat here but haven't started them yet but might do tonight though!

There's aload of information in this thread if you haven't already seen it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/144515-fatmans-dnp-thread.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

big ste said:


> Haha You and me both mate... I've got some sat here but haven't started them yet but might do tonight though!
> 
> There's aload of information in this thread if you haven't already seen it
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/144515-fatmans-dnp-thread.html


Its gunna be a cold winter ste, but not for me lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

P1ssed off with myself, had an afernoon snooze, why not no work and dnp is making me tired, and woke up went to fridge and had a cadburys caramel?!? What a w4nker i just cant resist chocolate, i hate it. Hoping the dnp will get rid of it so fvcked off with myself how weak am i. I'll remember this feeling and think about it next time i look at a bar of chockie ffs.

Going to go and punish myself with some jogging in a bit, jogging on sore legs from squats today so punishment enough, feelin like a cnut


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You still on Keto as well?! If not it's not that bad but if you are then you've fcuked up mate, nevermind I'm sure you'll be fine aslong as your still within your calorie target. You'll have probably burnt it off as you was eating it anyway on DNP


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea still in keto, feeling like a fvcktard! I did it last week aswell, thats why im so annoyed!

Just gotta carry on as if i never ate it i suppose and hope im back in keto 2mo!

I havent weighed in this week as i was weighing every day and getting a bit obsessed with the scales so monday is weigh in, guessing im going to be 15st 4/5lbs, target is 14st!

Fvck sake


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You'll get there mate, just got to stay focused but I don't think your helping yourself by doing Keto while running DNP though. I would personally do low carbs but not avoid them all together!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

The keto dnp thing i thaught was a good idea mate tbh, reason is i was hoping as your in ketosis you are using fat for energy, dnp uses a lot of energy so my thinking was without the carbs the energy used will be fat! Very simplistic approach i know but thats how i roll lol its how my head works!

Whats your views on it mate? Im always open to advice and suggestions


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I think the same as you mate BUT I would rather have some carbs for abit more energy than to keep crashing and giving in to temptation as that's just like two steps forward one step back so to speak but aslong as your getting results that's all that matters! Why dont you give a ECA stack/T5 ago alone side for abit more energy and as a appetite suppressant?

Just a thought...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

I dont really get along with stims, well i never used to but i guess i could give them another shot, i did used to do a lot of coke before which ive stopped and anxiety was a side of that that crept in when on stims, wasnt a prob on coke cause i would be drinking too. Glad im out of that lifestyle now though. Cheers ste might give eca another go soon


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You and me both mate, won't go in to too much detail but I did over 30k in just short of 3 years on coke and that lifestyle and lost everything...

Anyway back to the subject if you've done coke without them sides then I'm sure you'll be fine on ephedrine mate...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

big ste said:


> You and me both mate, won't go in to too much detail but I did over 30k in just short of 3 years on coke and that lifestyle and lost everything...
> 
> Anyway back to the subject if you've done coke without them sides then I'm sure you'll be fine on ephedrine mate...


Yes mate its bad, its a lifestyle you fall into and then climb and fight to get out of!

It takes a lot to turn a life around and i think im getting there, i'm going to be a totally different person by the end of the year!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

It's been over a year now since I've had coke or even a cig and havent even had a drink since last new years eve, well tell a lie I've had the odd pint with a meal but haven't been out on the p!ss though, bet I could count the amount of pints I've had this year on 1 hands

It's been along hard road but I got there and I'm sure you will too...

I've lost 60% of my mates because of my lifestyle change but that's for the best anyway as there all still doing the same thing every weekend then waking up on a monday owing £££s out on a sh!t wage! Lucky for me I've always earn good money and made abit in the side as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

big ste said:


> It's been over a year now since I've had coke or even a cig and havent even had a drink since last new years eve, well tell a lie I've had the odd pint with a meal but haven't been out on the p!ss though, bet I could count the amount of pints I've had this year on 1 hands
> 
> It's been along hard road but I got there and I'm sure you will too...
> 
> I've lost 60% of my mates because of my lifestyle change but that's for the best anyway as there all still doing the same thing every weekend then waking up on a monday owing £££s out on a sh!t wage! Lucky for me I've always earn good money and made abit in the side as well


I know how you feel mate, i dont see anybody apart from the family, mrs, colleagues and a few lads from the gym

But like you said my mates are still doing the same old every week cause its the weekend but for no good reason. Its crap, ive booked up to go edinburgh this nye with the mrs as im fed up having crap ones here its depressing!

I need to save up for a mortgage too and im still getting out of old debt, but im getting there.

Yea i havent been on a mad bender this year, which im proud of


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

*I need to save up for a mortgage too and im still getting out of old debt, but im getting there.*

SNAP!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

So day off the gym today, been led about took 400mg dnp friday and 400mg yesterday, still hot and tired today. No gym but went for an hour and a half dog walk today really got a sweat on in the new forest up and down some big a55 hills!

Looking forward to training shoulders 2mo thinking of uping my gym sessions, im on a 4 day split

Monday - shoulders

Tuesday - back & bi's

Thursday- chest & tri's

Friday - legs

But i'm thinking of doing something like

Monday - shoulders

Tuesday - back& bi's

Wednesday - chest & tri's

Thursday - legs

Friday - shoulders

Saturday - back & bi's

Sunday - off

Monday - chest & tri's

Tuesday - legs

Wednesday - shoulders

Thursday - back & bi's

Friday - chest & tri's

Saturday - legs

Sunday - off

And repeat

Is this a good idea? Is 1 day off a week enough?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Did a weigh in today, a bit pi55ed off only dropped 2lb this week, but tbh i havent been great i fvcked up my keto last week and again this week, plus im prob holding a bit of water from the dnp i been taking this weekend.

So im 15st 5lb now, target is 14st

Overall thats 18lbs down in 3 weeks so not bad but i need to get more strict and step up my cardio. Ive been wondering weather to come off my keto but im going to give it another week to see if i can stick to it, if not i better try something else! Cant wait to get to 14st to try lean bulk and add in some dbol watch the strength shoot up!

Still after opinions on the routine in my previous post please


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey bud. Dont get too disspondant about only losing 2lb. At the end of the day its still a loss, so it's still progress and it still means youre doing a good job with the approach you have chosen. Would love to know what sort of weights youre shifting for your different exercises because I think it will help me to try and keep up with you so hopfully you'll not mind sharing them soon.  Anyway, keep focussed and make sure you at least get a good start to the week. I know that I always like to make sure I start the week the way I want to with regard to diet and exercise or else I find it very difficult to keep my head up for the rest of the week. If monday is sh1t then I find it only takes something small to go wrong on tuesday for me to just think "oh bugger it, the whole weeks a right off, might aswell just eat cake and rubbish" lol. Thats an extreme example lol, but its the problem I face quite often, which is why I am not achieving my goals. So good luck to you this week mate. Keep up the good effort!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

18lbs in 3 weeks is plenty mate, don't be put off. If ur thinking of dropping keto - have u thought about leangains or IF - v decent way to control ur food intake


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

As for ur routine, the 4 day split I like is chest and bi"s, back and rear delts, shoulders and tri's and legs


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

J1MM333 said:


> Hey bud. Dont get too disspondant about only losing 2lb. At the end of the day its still a loss, so it's still progress and it still means youre doing a good job with the approach you have chosen. Would love to know what sort of weights youre shifting for your different exercises because I think it will help me to try and keep up with you so hopfully you'll not mind sharing them soon.  Anyway, keep focussed and make sure you at least get a good start to the week. I know that I always like to make sure I start the week the way I want to with regard to diet and exercise or else I find it very difficult to keep my head up for the rest of the week. If monday is sh1t then I find it only takes something small to go wrong on tuesday for me to just think "oh bugger it, the whole weeks a right off, might aswell just eat cake and rubbish" lol. Thats an extreme example lol, but its the problem I face quite often, which is why I am not achieving my goals. So good luck to you this week mate. Keep up the good effort!


I will be putting weights up soon tbh i wasnt going to put them up until i get my strength back to what it was at the end of last year, realying on muscle memory, but im discovering its very hard to lose weight and gain in strength! But yea soon i will bite the bullet and put some up mate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 18lbs in 3 weeks is plenty mate, don't be put off. If ur thinking of dropping keto - have u thought about leangains or IF - v decent way to control ur food intake


Hi mate yea this is where i go wrong all the time i switch it up and mess up instead of sticking to whats working. I know 18lbs sounds great over that time period but its a bit dishearting when only 2 came off last week when i lost 16 the fortnight before lol.

How do you find IF when working shifts? (you do work shifts right?)

I think IF could be good for me, so do you just not eat until say 2pm then stop eating at 8pm or is that not a big enough window? I was thinking of allowing carbs for breakfast and lunch at work for convenience and then protein fats the rest of my meals. Try to keep my protein high.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah but i personally go for a bigger window than that, 8 - 9 hours, 2 big massive protein heavy meals and a snack in-between.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Seems quite intresting to me, i havent eaten today yet, in theory if i di IF and keep my cals at 1800 still i should still be losing weight at the same rate shouldnt i? I might try this route for today. Whats the macro breakdown you got by? 40/40/20 ok to use?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes but Martin berkhan does it differently if u wanted to follow leangains to the letter. Should check out his site anyway. Some of it's an interesting read.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Good man thanks for the help mate, reps

Im gunna try this week at 40/40/20 whilst i read through his website and get a plan together for next week to follow. Its so much easier to prepare lunches etc with that split!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> Good man thanks for the help mate, reps
> 
> Im gunna try this week at 40/40/20 whilst i read through his website and get a plan together for next week to follow. Its so much easier to prepare lunches etc with that split!


Then keep to that split if that's how u prefer it, I only use leangains as a guide, I don't follow anything to the letter perfectly, I try something - take what I feel is beneficial from it and move forward in my own direction, unless u want to do it perfectly of course. Your decision


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool mate thanks!

I just had 2 weetabix and 60g whey shake.

Gonna take a sarny to work and another shake and then finish up tonight with a baked spud and some beans and some chicken on the side!

2mo im going to make up a load of chicken pasta lunches for work i think, bit better than a sarny.

What ive planned to eat today is 1420cals, 151g pro, 160g carbs and 33g fat. Need to up the protein i think and the total cals a bit


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Forgot to mention before my last post i trained shoulders,

Db press 2 warm up then 3 sets 10, 10, 8

Smith press 3 sets 10, 10, 8

Upright rows 3 sets 10, 10, 7

Side raises 4 sets 12, 10, 10, 10

Reverse flys 3 sets 10, 10, 9

Shrugs bb front 3 sets 12, 12, 10

Shrugs bb rear 2 sets 10, 10

That was it.

Ive been to work left half day feeling run down to fvck and i got a sty in my left eye all weekend which has now dissapeared and reappeared on my right eye but on the bottom lid. Not sure if its a reaction to fiberglass or chemicals from work or what but its swollen and hurts. I have a headache and feel like being in bed. Ive booked 2mo off as holiday incase i feel crap still if not i'll just go in.

Had chicken for tea with a few new potato's and little bit of parsnip. Random but tasty, had my shake & sarny before i left work too.

Now going to take the dog a walk before i mong and feel sorry for myself


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Just got back from the gym, did back & bi's

I ate about an hour before i went i had 2 weetabix and 60g whey, did deads first and felt sick doing them, not from the weight just from the food i think.

Deadlifts 2 warm up 3 sets 10, 8, 5 only got to 3 plates a side felt sick

Wide grip pullups 3 sets 10, 10, 8 (slightly assisted as im too fat lol)

Lat pulldowns 3 sets 12, 10, 7

Lat pulldown small handle close grip to chest 3 sets 10, 10, 8

Cable rows 3 sets 10, 10, 8

Db curls incline seated 3 sets

Db curls hammer grip 2 sets

Preacher curl machine 3 sets (horrible unatural movement machine is crap)

Barbell curls (straight oly bar) 3 sets

2 sets of 21's with oly bb to finish off

Dunno why but i had veins popoing out everywhere today, my arms and neck especially, lOved it i think thats why i did so many curls, i hate training biceps, dont wanna be seen as a bicep boy lol

Does eating carbs before make your veins pop out? Im on eq but only 2 weeks in, jabbed both quads today with 1ml test & 1ml eq each, it cant be that yet surely though.

Had loads of energy in there today though which is surprising cause ive felt like crap all morning


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like a good sesh you done today mate mine was poor!! Not even feeling a pump or anything today suppose it might just be one of those days for me :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Sounds like a good sesh you done today mate mine was poor!! Not even feeling a pump or anything today suppose it might just be one of those days for me :thumbdown:


Tbh i thaught it was going to be one of those days aswell, but when im in the gym i forget everything else and nothing really matters. I love it. Was dissapointed with my deads though was hoping for more if im honest but on a diet cant expect too much


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

willsy said:


> Tbh i thaught it was going to be one of those days aswell, but when im in the gym i forget everything else and nothing really matters. I love it. Was dissapointed with my deads though was hoping for more if im honest but on a diet cant expect too much


Ive just started deadlifts hurts my back a bit doing them but thats prob just cos its new and the muscles arent used to getting ripped apart lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

All ive got left to do today is a jog with the dog, as soon as the mrs finishes work.

Here he is










Getting on a bit now, he's 11, still fit as a fiddle though!

Then im going to chill out and watch some telly, back to work, back to reality 2mo...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

He does look like old fella mate! still fitter than you though i bet :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Ha yea he is, well he is whilst we are out then he stiffens up afterwards! Lays around groaning after a jog lol.

When i do hiit the last few sprints he lags behind but he can walk for hours!

He got fat around his neck a few months back cause he wasnt getting enough walks (lives with the mrs & family) but we soon fixed it, couch to 5k got him in shape!

Gives me a push at the start though!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Id love to have a dog mate would defo make me less lazy at nights!! Im allergic to dogs and cats so couldnt get one bit of a nightmare really!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice dog m8, hows things anyways


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Things could be better im p1ssed off some idiot has gone round my brothers, punched him a few times and tried headbutting him with a motorbike helmet on. So i got the guys address been round there twice no answer not in, but theres a few bikes and stuff outside was thinking of getting a can of petrol from the garage but tbh not worth it. Dunno weather to have a word or give him a good hidin, i know who he is it wouldnt be a problem, but his 5 brothers might be a problem afterwards.

No gym today missed it with the excitement of this sh!t, going to give him a knock after work at 11, either a knock or a little bonfire, although tbh the bonfire is coward like, i'd rather 1 on 1 him but dont want to have to deal with the rest of them on me ffs. Either way he cant get away with it, a lot of people have done stuff to my bro as hes an easy target, but i cant have it, they have all got something in return. Hate bullys, spineless w4nkers. Fvck it he's gettin it.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mate, thats 5hit, u could go down there with a few of u and just calling him out for a straightener just you and him


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

I want to do it on my own mate tbh, he doesnt live with anyone and the only people who will be sat there with him are druggies anyway so no threat. Tonight im going to drag him out, i just worry about the coming days/weeks when he gets his bro together, bearing in mind he knows where i live for definate. Thats why i was thinking of the fire thing but its a bit dirty and id rather be upfront. Maybe i should do it and just keep a bat in my car and by the front door for a month or so and hope they dont turn up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Problem is i live with my disabled parents technically ( i stay with the mrs 6 nights a week or more) but he knows where my parents live and is a dirty skag head, that my concearn but surely this cant just slide


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im sure we could organise a team from UK-M to go and scatter all 6 of the cnuts!!

Your right mate bullys get right under my skin picking on people as an easy target is pathetic then they laugh about it and all proud of themselfs! poor excuse for a man! Not the hardest guy in the world but id rather be known for that rather than being known a bully!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

or you could do it the legal way, police


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

The police wont do sod all. My brothers mates have took it in to their hands now so nothing to do with me any more. Best that way i think anyway, wasnt looking forward to being stomped by his bro's lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok just woke up, going to sign up to another gym today where my mrs goes so next week will be training twice a day, maybe one weights one cardio or one heavy one light 20 reps or something session to see how it goes. All cals burned are a plus really. Nothing more to report


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got back from work nice easy 4 hr shift! Hit the gym up before work, chest & tri's

Flat bb bench 2 warm up 4 sets 12,10,5,8

Incline db press 3 sets 10,8,5

Cable flys 3 sets 12,10,10

Close grip bench 2 sets 10,10

Skull crushers 3 sets 10,10,8

Rope pulldowns 3 sets 12,10,10

V bar pushdowns 2 sets 10,8

Was nackered afterwards, t shirt soaked with sweat too.

just gunna chill out tonight, nowt to do without hitting a pub and beer has too many cals and i need to stay away from it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice workout, thought about swapping one of ur pushdowns for a behind the head tricep move, either DB one arm or with the rope attachment two arms, works the long head better


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

I will give it a go next time mate thanks for the tip, i used to do db extentions behind the head but kind of forgot about them tbh!

Looking back at that workout it looks like too many tricep not enough chest. I need to get dips back in there too really and decline but im running out of steam fast!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL mate, my workouts are basic as fvck, i have just done back and it was BB row, T bar row and heavy DB rows, didnt do any pullups or pulldowns today, intensity is key imo


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

When do you do deads? My back day is normally deads pullups rows lat pulldown and bi's


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> When do you do deads? My back day is normally deads pullups rows lat pulldown and bi's


I do deads 2 or 3 times a month, low reps usually, want it strong but don't want thickness lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi guys little update been to work had chicken sandwich for lunch going to have chicken fajita's for dinner, just got out of the gym did shoulders, did

Db press 5 sets 12,10,10,8,7

Smith press 4 sets 5,8,8,7

Upright rows 4 sets 12,10,10,8

Front raises 3 sets 10,10,8

Side raises 4 sets 10,10,9,7

Bb front shrugs 3 sets 12,12,10

Bb rear shrugs 3 sets 10,10,10

Reverse flys 3 sets 10,10,10

Wasnt going to do front raises as my front delts are progressing more than the lateral and rears.

Im after a bit of advice please, i want to start a new routine which will work my shoulders better as my pressing is lagging, i also want one to go for width rather than thickness, ie i want to broaden my shoulders out really.

Want to start the new routine next week, still cutting but soon will be eating for some mass once i hit target weight (14st) then i want to stay under 15 if i get to 15st i will cut again

Any recommendations guy please? Who is the king of routines on Uk-m?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Any advice on a new routine please? 4-5 days a week, 6 even if need be please


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

do you not fancy the 5x5 strong lifts routine ive felt my strength go up in just 2 weeks of it already and its a great routine quick and straight to the point

Check the 1st page of my journal its on there mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/150758-dizzees-new-journal.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Cheers dizzee i know that routine but it doesnt feel right for me i really like giving each bodypart a good blasting but tbh my gains arent great at the minute i might get on that for a bit actually, squats every day was something i couldnt handle but my doms have been much better in the legs so you might be right. I may as well do that as of monday am i good to do cardio 3 days with it?

I thaught it went

workout a

Squats

Bench

Rows

Workout b

Squats

Shoulder press

Deads 1x5

Is that right?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

That is a routine the a-b-a one ive maybe got the names mixed up

I just do the push pull legs one it hits all the large compounds great way of building up strength!

Go for it 3 days per week and do a bit cardio after each workout. I skip cardio on leg days and go over a 4th day and just do cardio only and was thinking of adding in a few isolation lifts on that day


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got back from gymwasnt feeling it today

Did

Bench press 4 sets 12,10,8,7

Incline press 3 sets 10,8,8

Cable flys 3 sets 12,10,9

Rope pulldown3 sets 12,10,9

V bar pushdown 3 sets 10,10,9

Cable bicep curls 3 sets 12,10,10

Db curls 3 sets

Bb curls 3 sets

Was all over the place and it was busy in there, hate it when its busy really puts me off

Not sure weather to do 5x5 i really like doing so isolations i just cant make my mind up


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Just back from the derm, 2 months more on the tane! Feeling crap today feeling small and fat now! After gym in the shower my arms were looking good now i feel small and fat, the pump has gone!

Headfvck

Tane is crap, diet is crap, training today was crap better pick myself up had enough today

Going for a jog in a bit


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Why not do the 5x5 routine then add a day with a few isolations mate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Reason is im cutting so the more days in the gym the better as i do cardio as well but tbh i just done know what to do.

I might do it and add biceps to workout a and triceps to work out b, Throw in 3 gym sessions mon weds fri and 3 cardio tues thurs sat.

Yes sod it i will

So

Workout a

Squats

Bench

BOR

1 bicep exercise

Workout b

Squats

Shoulder press

Deads

1 tricep exercise

Add in eod 30-60mins cardio in the form of jogging, hiit or cycling (once i get my bike)

Any tips on jogging in the cold how to stop it hurting my chest?

Cheers dizzee i'll be on that as of monday. Am i right in thinking each session you add 2.5kg so all lifts go up 10kg a month? What happens if i fail to lift all 5x5 with the extra 2.5kg?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Why not try this routine mate Mondays finish with curls and wednesdays finish with rope pulldowns or vbar pull downs thats hitting your bis and tris there

Then you could ad in a fourth day of maybe 4 different isolations that you like to be honest though if your doing those 3 days with a few cardio days theres no need for the extra isolation day

If you find that you can do 5x5 of an exercise you just need to record it and what weight then the next week up it by say 5kg thats what im doing at the moment you should have an idea of what you can lift if you already been doing training for a while though so thats a good start

Why not do it for 6-8 weeks and see where your at? end of the day its not going to do you any harm mate

Monday

Pull

DEADLIFTS 5x5

then rows 5x5

then Chins 3xFailure

then Curls 3x10-15

Wednesday

Push

Flat Bench 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Dips 3xFailure

Triceps Extensions 3x10-15 or skullcrushers

Friday

Legs

Squats 5x5

lunges 3x10

Calve Raises 3x15


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

1000 posts woohoooo


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah i see stronglifts 5x5 is the one i posted, yours is a push pull legs routine in a 5x5 fashion


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes I know thats my fault cos I said 5x5 stronglifts first lol what a d1ck lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Na its cool just a bit of confusion. Think i may try out your split like you say got nothing to lose! I will have to play about with weights at the start as i usually work in a different rep range so will take a bit of adjusting but i will jump on that monday buddy see how i progress!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

|Good I am keen to see your progress mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

No probs will keep you up to speed. Gold member now


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Is it when yoiu reach 1000 posts you become a gold member?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

How's the fat loss going since you came off CKD/Keto mate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Is it when yoiu reach 1000 posts you become a gold member?


Yesy mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

big ste said:


> How's the fat loss going since you came off CKD/Keto mate?


Not as good if im honest but im finding it harder to be strict with myself as i am allowed to eat anything within macros which i then am messing up. Going to go back on keto i think for a couple more weeks i only seem to last short bursts on it before it drives me mad!

It definately works though.

Ive been all over the place this week my last weigh in i was 15st 4, by the end of next week i could be in the 14's i reckon with keto.

Ive got some money worries which i cant do nothing about at the minute and its really getting me down, i think im stressed and thats affecting my sleep, my training, diet work everything.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

alright mate u ever tried a psmf?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

No mate can you explain?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Just googled it so basicly chicken eggs and veg? Or any lean meat

1.2-1.5g protein per kg of body weight

Is there any thing else to it? It says modified fast so is it IF aswell?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

no the fast part is because u r fasting from the other macro's i think and it is v low calories, i am only just starting to read into it and have never tried it but it might be worth looking into as u sound like u need something new to kick u up the a55


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea i think your right mate i need a rocket up my ar5e! Im going for a jog then ill read into that diet may be worth a shot


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Woke up and straight outforajogwith the dog this morning fasted in the forest, was a bit cold and got that pain in the chest from cold/damp air, does anyone know of anything that can help with this? I would rather keep my cardio out of the gym if possable.

Eat crap yesterday, gunna get my plan sorted out today and 2mo for new diet and routine as i need to be prepared, fail to prepare then prepare to fail...

My motivation has taken a drop, i havent even bothered jabbing my test eq this week, going to drop the eq and just run test as i feel its a waste atm whilst cutting as im not really gaining on a defecit.

Going to do some sort of low carb diet either keto or psmf, or a mixture of the 2 but my fatloss is definately better without carbs, my only problem with it is lunches at work tbh. Back on the chicken salads i guess!

Not sure weather to do a push pull legs or stronglifts 5x5 either, got to make my mind up this weekend though, im one of these idiots that just cant make up my mind on anything


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Right wanted to change up diet and training this week but im skint and only have in the food i have already so keto/low carb is not an option, IF it is 1800 cals 40/40/20.

Think i might go with push pull legs, not quite sure which way to set it up but i want to 5x5 all the big compound lifts

Jabbed 2ml test 350 this morning, dropped the eq until a later cycle thinking of adding in some dbol ive got, i know its not ideal for cutting but it will give me a nice boost and get my motivation back up again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Monday

Pull

DEADLIFTS 5x5

then rows 5x5

then Chins 3xFailure

then Curls 3x10-15

Wednesday

Push

Flat Bench 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Dips 3xFailure

Triceps Extensions 3x10-15 or skullcrushers

Friday

Legs

Squats 5x5

lunges 3x10

Calve Raises 3x15

This is one dizzee has recommended but i will change lunges for maybe pressing or extentions as my balance on lunges is crap tbh. But this workout doesnt look enough tbh can anyone reassure me or add anything to it?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Monday
> 
> Pull
> 
> ...


that is definitely enough mate with the right weight you will build well on that routine !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheers for that flinty will be starting it 2mo


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh 1 more thing the 5x5 all working sets want to be the same weight yes? Ie 40 warm up 60 warm up 80x5 working sets?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes mate and dont go up weight on the working sets until you achieve all sets and all reps , thats important !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

5x5 compound routines are good, my only bug bare is I don't feel u get enough shoulder stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Bingo cheers mate, got it sussed now i feel! Gunna be weird though ive been doing a lot of shrugs and raises recently gunna feel weird stripping my workouts back, but i suppose i'll be in and out fast  this week i will prob go slightly lighter than i need to and take it from there aim for 2.5-5kg more a week if i can


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 5x5 compound routines are good, my only bug bare is I don't feel u get enough shoulder stuff


Oh no dont say that my shoulders are sh1t


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 5x5 compound routines are good, my only bug bare is I don't feel u get enough shoulder stuff


yes mate i can see how you would feel this way, especially rear delts wise, fron delts get plenty really, traps get hit hard with the heavy deads. so basically its sides and rears that could possibly struggle on that programme.. what i would say is do that programme for 10 weeks, and if folks feel like there is becoming a big inbalance between front delts and sideas and rears then by all means throw in some face pulls on pull day . and side raises on push day !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i can see how you would feel this way, especially rear delts wise, fron delts get plenty really, traps get hit hard with the heavy deads. so basically its sides and rears that could possibly struggle on that programme.. what i would say is do that programme for 10 weeks, and if folks feel like there is becoming a big inbalance between front delts and sideas and rears then by all means throw in some face pulls on pull day . and side raises on push day !!!!


That's a good idea, dont get me wrong, I used a push pull legs routine for ages with good results, but I have made some decent progress with shoulders since switching from it. I would add them sides and rears in most defo


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Woke up took 25mg dbol and went to the gym

Did pull day

Deads 5x5

Rows 5x5

Wide grip chins (assisted im fat) 10,10,9

Grabbed oly bar for curls and went for it, no weight just the bar. 30 odd in my arms just pumped up painful so i racked it changed grip to overhand did about 6 more still to sore racked it waited 30 secs the got about 20 more out. Dbol may have killed me on this!

Was in and out within 40 mins and went a bit lighter than i needed to but will adjust and get it right overthe next few weeks i suppose.

My arms are pumped but i dont feel like ive done much tbh now, back was feeling it in the gym but feels ok now :/

Anybody do dbol dosing all at once or split through the day? I have always split it but im going to try taking it all in the morning to see if its any different

Just had a shake, gunna lay about then have some weetabix and another shake before work, cup of pasta and some chicken breast for lunch at work i think then not sure about din dins fancy fajitas i think but at 11 oclock dunno if i cba to make them!

If i were to add the side raises and rear flys what day would i put them on? Also what are face pulls?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I always take my orals all in one go in the morning, purely out of laziness


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I always take my orals all in one go in the morning, purely out of laziness


Yea not just that but people at work like 'whats that then?' etc etc.

I heard of people mixing their orals in a big bottle of water and that makes sure you get good water intake too bur im too forgetful and leave my crap all over the place would lose half my dose every day!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh forgot to say weighed myself today after eating crap from about thurs/fri i messed up my sh1t, put on 3lbs so im 15st 7 now.

Im not sweating it its only 3lb easy come easy go but i am dissapointed with myself if im honest.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont follow the scales lol, they lie


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> dont follow the scales lol, they lie


I know this mate but my first goal is 14stone so i need to follow them to some extent


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> I know this mate but my first goal is 14stone so i need to follow them to some extent


Why is your goal 14st mate? I personally couldn't care what I weight as long as I look good


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

big ste said:


> Why is your goal 14st mate? I personally couldn't care what I weight as long as I look good


Dunno mate it just is, got a mate who lifts about the same as me, he's pretty lean and weighs about 14 and 15st 4 is the lightest ive been in the past few years so i guess thats my reasoning!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

The last time I weighed 15st was when I about 21, that was the leanest I've ever been!

Oh yeah I've started Tren today


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Tren! A, e or tri tren mate? Its like marmite, i couldnt make my mind up so think i'll run it again, sweat too much on it and am pretty snappy. How long you running it for mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

with the bicep idea that i gave you mate make sure you keep note of how many you got to.. dont forget your target is 100 without putting the bar down at all lol.. its a burner but a great stand alone exercise for Bi's...

Dont worry about not feeling like enough, get the weights up to something you struggle with and then aim to complete. i think folks start to light and then dont feel it , and then go off the workout style saying it didnt feel enough.. start heavier and stay on that weight until you hit all reps and all sets .. then up weight again !!!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Tri-Tren 150 mate... Running it for the rest of my blast so 6/7 weeks! Was going to run it EOD but after speaking to Mars this morning I'm just going to run 1ml x2 weekly with my Test E so 1ml of each every Monday and Thursday

Might end up running more as I get greedy but with me being on Accutane and thinking of running DNP I'll see how I get on first, I was running it at 1.5ml EOD in my last cycle but sides became silly at that dose!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> with the bicep idea that i gave you mate make sure you keep note of how many you got to.. dont forget your target is 100 without putting the bar down at all lol.. its a burner but a great stand alone exercise for Bi's...
> 
> Dont worry about not feeling like enough, get the weights up to something you struggle with and then aim to complete. i think folks start to light and then dont feel it , and then go off the workout style saying it didnt feel enough.. start heavier and stay on that weight until you hit all reps and all sets .. then up weight again !!!!


Yea i think ill try it heavy next week, i dont mind building in to the routine, going to stay on it till xmass time so i'll soon see if it works for me mate.

I like the idea of just 3 days then i cam get my cardio in another 3 days in the am and still get the dog out etc and have time on my hands


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Took me a couple of weeks to workout what my limits were but now I feel every workout i do so must be doing something right!

Not checked my bodyfat %in 2 weeks so Im hoping end of the week when I do that its dropped a bit weight on the scales has stayed the samethough so im not confident that its dropped any lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

big ste said:


> Tri-Tren 150 mate... Running it for the rest of my blast so 6/7 weeks! Was going to run it EOD but after speaking to Mars this morning I'm just going to run 1ml x2 weekly with my Test E so 1ml of each every Monday and Thursday
> 
> Might end up running more as I get greedy but with me being on Accutane and thinking of running DNP I'll see how I get on first, I was running it at 1.5ml EOD in my last cycle but sides became silly at that dose!


I used tt180 at just 2ml pw and definately felt it, was contantly sweating whenever i did anything (lixus i used) so i guess at 300mg a week should still give some good results mate. 1.5ml eod, im not surprised you got sides! That my friend is a hefty dose


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Took me a couple of weeks to workout what my limits were but now I feel every workout i do so must be doing something right!
> 
> Not checked my bodyfat %in 2 weeks so Im hoping end of the week when I do that its dropped a bit weight on the scales has stayed the samethough so im not confident that its dropped any lol


Good luck on the bf mate hope its dropped would be wicked to keep weight the same and just lose fat whilst gaining loads of lean mass... Im looking forward to the coming weeks on this program


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Off to work now till 11, great...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Off to work now till 11, great...


Have fun mate... I'm in tonight at 7pm till 7am :no:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

big ste said:


> Have fun mate... I'm in tonight at 7pm till 7am :no:


Killer mate the only thing that does my head in is that i get home at 11 buzzing and cant wind down for a few hours and i always wake between 6-7am!

Booked 2mo off work as its mine n the mrs anniversary gunna take her out. 9 years already cant believe it


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

No gym today feel lazy up and lounging about, going for a jog with the dog later then out with the mrs to treat her to dindins! Thats it for today


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Just got in from gym push day i did

Upright press 5x5

Flat bench 5x5 well 5,5,5,4,2

Dips 14,12,12

Tricep extention on the cables above head facing away from canle machine? Unsure of name? 20,20,20

Feel like a proper doughnut as on my 4th set of bench i got stuck below it lol making me feel i should really get a partner! A guy did say do you need a hand as i lay there with it on my chest figuring the best way to roll it down my body without bruising my ribs to fvck lol. Then he got it off me! [email protected](me not him).

Also 20 reps on triceps is a killer, so different the most ive done before is 14 but light 20 actually hurts as your doing it i cant figure out if i like the pain or not yet.

Lats feeling mondays session today so going by doms and not pump im feeling good, although i am pretty pumped right now too!

Just had a shake going back to bed till 12ish then up to prepare lunch n crap for work


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Just got in from gym push day i did
> 
> Upright press 5x5
> 
> ...


nice one mate, i presume you have gone a little heavier on your weights then for bench and things ???

jot the weights down here aswell mate its good to look back and see how you have progressed, we can also kep a check on you too mnake sure your going in right direction X


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Tbh mate it was less than i benched for 10 a couple of months ago. The only reason im not jotting weights down on here is im a bit let down by them tbh, where ive been yoyo dieting all year i have gained lost gone backwards etc. ie last year i was benching 100 for 8 after feb-march and my stupidity i could not lift 40 no lie. Ive litterally had to start again from scratch which is why im not shy about using some gear now when im trying to diet.

I do keep track of my weights but im not going to be putting them on here until after xmas time i just want a chance to get my lifts back to what they were, im actually embarressed with what i lift tbh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Basicly this time when i started dieting i jumped on some test & tren 5 weeks, now dropped the tren just on test about 2-3weeks now and just started some dbol so my lifts should get back to what they were soon (hopefully) the only prob is im only eating around 1800cals which is hard to gain on ive been thinking of just eating more but i still have a lot of fat to shift


----------



## Joew22 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wot is keto

Deit can some one explain it simple as poss plz


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Its a type of diet high fat moderate protein low carb, do a search there is a lot of threads on the forum how to set one up mate


----------



## Joew22 (Oct 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Its a type of diet high fat moderate protein low carb, do a search there is a lot of threads on the forum how to set one up mate


Finally! Cheers pal! Am 5f 11. 14s 7. 30% bf! So this diet be ok for me ye


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Joew22 said:


> Finally! Cheers pal! Am 5f 11. 14s 7. 30% bf! So this diet be ok for me ye


Yes should be fine for you but it is hard to stick to, the best diet is one you can stick to everyday easily mate. Give it a go you might get along well on it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Tbh mate it was less than i benched for 10 a couple of months ago. The only reason im not jotting weights down on here is im a bit let down by them tbh, where ive been yoyo dieting all year i have gained lost gone backwards etc. ie last year i was benching 100 for 8 after feb-march and my stupidity i could not lift 40 no lie. Ive litterally had to start again from scratch which is why im not shy about using some gear now when im trying to diet.
> 
> I do keep track of my weights but im not going to be putting them on here until after xmas time i just want a chance to get my lifts back to what they were, im actually embarressed with what i lift tbh.


its up to you mate but dont be worried about what your lifts are mate, the weight is just another link in the chain mate, its of no relevance if its heavy or not to anyone else, only if its enough to stimulate growth in you mate...

to many folks get hung up on what there lifting ,

people look at me in the gym and think how come he is only lifting that when i do side and front raises the most i use is 5 kg, but thats what has worked for me to build a good set of shoulders, and when they say is that enough weight i say come try it, and it cripples them after 60 reps doing it with strict form ....

keep at it dude , and dont worry about things that are so unimportant, just get the results pal !!!!


----------



## Joew22 (Oct 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yes should be fine for you but it is hard to stick to, the best diet is one you can stick to everyday easily mate. Give it a go you might get along well on it


Cheers pal. Done some research about it and Is this close or am I millions of miles away from understand it lol right here goes

My facts from today

Weight 203

Height 5.10

Bf 34

Lean mass 133

So I need 133g of pro

133x4=532 so need 532 pro cals

My cal should be 15 times weight (203) = 3045

some how I ended up working out I need 223g fat

On carb days my lean mass 133 divide 2.2 =60.1

How far am I of it I got a feeling am no were near lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Joew22 said:


> Cheers pal. Done some research about it and Is this close or am I millions of miles away from understand it lol right here goes
> 
> My facts from today
> 
> ...


I dunno mate i use myfitnesspal to work mine out


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok so little update, missed gym today, day off work too pi55ed off with how im being treated and how the place is being run, not happy im looking for a new job atm

Going to have to do legs 2mo

Diets been crap just been eating whatevers in the house but trying to keep the protein high, monday is pay day so can get some stuff in and get back on my keto, cant wait. My cardio this week has just been dog walks too and im not weighing myself as im 5 days in to dbol i am prob holding a ton of water so no scales for the next month.

I feel i should be doing more than 3 days in the gym tbh but in going to stick with it maybe add a 4th day for some abs, delt raises and shrugs maybe not sure...

Cant wait for organisation on monday, keto food, ordering protein, getting my cardio regular, and training with 100% effort again need to get back in the game so pi55ed off.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

my diets took a turn for the worse today, sausage and bacon baguette from the cafe and im at my mom and dads for dinner now and they have got chippy in, i have just demolished a large portion of chicken meat and chilli sauce, no chips though


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> my diets took a turn for the worse today, sausage and bacon baguette from the cafe and im at my mom and dads for dinner now and they have got chippy in, i have just demolished a large portion of chicken meat and chilli sauce, no chips though


At least you didnt do the chips in mate, the way im feeling today i couldnt care what i eat tbh. Fvcking women why do they insist on drumming your fvcking ear drums in over every little thing ive had enough of it all want to just pack up and fvck off away from it all.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> At least you didnt do the chips in mate, the way im feeling today i couldnt care what i eat tbh. Fvcking women why do they insist on drumming your fvcking ear drums in over every little thing ive had enough of it all want to just pack up and fvck off away from it all.


just chill ur beans m8, women are bellends at the best of time, the way i see it u have to weigh out the pros and cons when ur thinking like this. Everybody has faults, but if your mrs good points outweigh her faults then just try and get past it and think of the bigger picture. what was she doin ur head in over


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Everything mate earbending, im going to change jobs and have only been at mine a few months, shes not happy about that, im skint at the minute so we havent been out much, winge winge(even though i took her out tuesday i think after borrowing money to do so) just everything. Her sister has been a [email protected] to her just now so she calls me venting and taking it out on me fvcking just being a dick to me cause shes having a crap day. Its not the first time either, thinking of getting rid tbh but she makes it so hard but i think i want to be on my own now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sleep on it i reckon, if ur still genuinely unhappy when ur not freshly pi55ed off, then consider it. But i would sit down and have a chat, maybe a break apart before making any rash decisions, u been together a while havent u?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Yea 9yrs together but its been so hot and cold the past year it really makes no odds if we are together or not the ways its headed. She stood by me thru a lot and helped me stop doing drugs and going on made benders all the time, gave me a sense of self worth but it just doesnt work at the minute and im really fed up trying to make it/force it to work... It used to just work we didnt have to try, and when its good its awesome, but most of the time we are just arguing or spending time with each other just we are there sort of thing. I dunno had enough im in a shlt place feel like going for a beer and getting on the marching powder but really really dont want to be doing that. Fvck it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its a struggle mate, but self destruct wont help u by any means. u got kids together?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Na no kids mate, not gone on a bender either soz late reply just been talking things thru she's making my dinner


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Shlt nights sleep last night my ear is swollen up and hurt to lay on so every time i turned in rhe night i woke with pain. Think i may have some sort of infection or its something to do with fiberglass from work again... Me n the mrs still not great, told her i didnt want to be with her and shes trying to get me to be with her.

I just want space...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea 9yrs together but its been so hot and cold the past year it really makes no odds if we are together or not the ways its headed. She stood by me thru a lot and helped me stop doing drugs and going on made benders all the time, gave me a sense of self worth but it just doesnt work at the minute and im really fed up trying to make it/force it to work... It used to just work we didnt have to try, and when its good its awesome, but most of the time we are just arguing or spending time with each other just we are there sort of thing. I dunno had enough im in a shlt place feel like going for a beer and getting on the marching powder but really really dont want to be doing that. Fvck it


Mate... After our chats I think youve got a gudden there so make sure its defo what you want before you end it mate! The grass isnt always greener. Lack of money always put extra stress on relationships, Ive been there myself as you know but the last thing you want now is to be single and be thinking what if or even worse going back to your old ways because of being sat in on a friday/saturday night lonely and feeling sorry for yourself... Been there too many times and you might not have someone there to help you when you need them most!

Hope you work all this out mate...

P.S

If your stressed, worried, p!ssed off etc then maybe take abit of time off from training and the gear and give yourself a rest and maybe find a new job or try and get extra hours in the mean time, Youve got too much going on at once and putting alot of pressure on yourself and its not healthy mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

big ste said:


> Mate... After our chats I think youve got a gudden there so make sure its defo what you want before you end it mate! The grass isnt always greener. Lack of money always put extra stress on relationships, Ive been there myself as you know but the last thing you want now is to be single and be thinking what if or even worse going back to your old ways because of being sat in on a friday/saturday night lonely and feeling sorry for yourself... Been there too many times and you might not have someone there to help you when you need them most!
> 
> Hope you work all this out mate...
> 
> ...


I know mate tbh i just want some routine installed back on myself.

She is at work now we are going to have a talk through everything tonight and probably try again fresh and not bitch at each other etc.

I wouldnt get another girl like here i know that much she does a lot for me and has stayed with me when others wouldnt and i do love her a lot more than i could express

Fresh start as of monday, im in 2 minds about this push pull legs split might go back to my 4 day one up till cmas but change the rep range to 5x5 just to be in the gym more and burn off more cals really.. Going to go back to pish/pull/legs after xmas i think as i want to cut till then. That gives me 2 months of keto, clen eca dnp test goodness to see how much bf i can lose i want to be in my best shape ever by xmas. I want it more than ever in my head i just cant execute my plans properlly, im too indecicive!

So from next week i will go back to my old routine, original diet add in eca and clen 1 week of each in turns and dnp weekends. I WILL stick to this and if i cant/dont then yes i think your right a break is in order.

I might have a new job working nights at my mates place better money so thats good fingers crossed.

I ordered 60 caps of eca and 100 tabs of clen today gunna pay monday so they will be with me thru the week.

Might get rid of this thread and start another one just for my cutting as i need to look more at my close goals rather than the long term ones, that way i should see more progress with what im doing.

No offense to you guys flinty/ dizzee on the routine but at the minute for me its more about cals in vs cals out so the more time i spend in the gym the better (to a certain extent anyways)

Your right big ste about my mrs she is a good one, i guess all relationships have ups & downs


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

If your going to run a ECA stack and Clen a week of each without cycling off then you'll need to add some ketotifen to stop your beta 2 recepters down regulating... 1mg before bed is meant to be best for our needs! Ive got a link somewhere with some info regarding Ketotifen so will post it when I find it as Im on the comp at the moment and the link is saved on my iPhone which is on charge!

Im going to run 160mcg Clen ED 2 weeks on/off and 100mcg T3 ED straight through the rest of my current blast so 6 weeks left, Im not 4rsed about gaining at the moment now myself, Stripping bodyfat is my main goal

Im feeling you on the deleting my current and starting a fresh journal as Im thinking the same, But dont want to lose my post counts, likes and reps though  lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

big ste said:


> If your going to run a ECA stack and Clen a week of each without cycling off then you'll need to add some ketotifen to stop your beta 2 recepters down regulating... 1mg before bed is meant to be best for our needs! Ive got a link somewhere with some info regarding Ketotifen so will post it when I find it as Im on the comp at the moment and the link is saved on my iPhone which is on charge!
> 
> Im going to run 160mcg Clen ED 2 weeks on/off and 100mcg T3 ED staright through the rest of my current blast so 6, Im not 4rsed about gaining at the moment now myself, Stripping bodyfat is my main goal
> 
> Im feeling you on the deleting my current and starting a fresh journal as Im thinking the same, But dont want to lose my post counts, likes and reps though  lol


Didnt realise i would lose all that! Lol this 1 stays then!

Ketotifen ive heard of it before would it be needed if i ran eca 1 week clen week 2 nothing week 3 and repeat?

When i say running them a week its actually just mon-fri and dnp fri - sun.

Could do mon-thurs i suppose with clen eca so 4 days a week would i be better using ketotifen still?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Didnt realise i would lose all that! Lol this 1 stays then!
> 
> Ketotifen ive heard of it before would it be needed if i ran eca 1 week clen week 2 nothing week 3 and repeat?
> 
> ...


Wouldnt like to say mate... I would personally run Ketotifen if I was going to run all that youve got planned, But Im no expert though!

I would run either Clen or ECA for 2 weeks 'Your probably best with Clen as you dont get on with ECA if I remember rightly' Then run Yohimbine with a caffeine pill for 2 weeks then repeat as Yohimbine isnt a beta 2, So your beta 2 recepters should recover while your running Yohimbine!

If you follow...?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

big ste said:


> Wouldnt like to say mate... I would personally run Ketotifen if I was going to run all that youve got planned, But Im no expert though!
> 
> I would run either Clen or ECA for 2 weeks 'Your probably best with Clen as you dont get on with ECA if I remember rightly' Then run Yohimbine with a caffeine pill for 2 weeks then repeat as Yohimbine isnt a beta 2, So your beta 2 recepters should recover while your running Yohimbine!
> 
> If you follow...?!


Yea i didnt get along with it last time it kind of made me feel like i was on a comedown but i thaught i would give it another bash see how i get on with it.

Yohimbine is not a banned supp right? You know any good places to get it?

I will go with that then mate and when i run out of clen ill do the same with eca.

Regards to clen start at 40mcg and ramp up right? I have tried it a long time ago cant remember how i used it before. I baught some liquid stuff p-peptides before but it was fake as 200mcg per ml ramped up to a couple ml felt nothing so binned it but i felt it when i used the tabs before, so pharma i think the tabs were.

Also ill get that jacked on its way to you monday mate payday


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Didn't u use dnp before mate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Didn't u use dnp before mate?


Yea mate did a few short stints on it, going to be using it weekends only its too hot at work to be using it all week


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea i didnt get along with it last time it kind of made me feel like i was on a comedown but i thaught i would give it another bash see how i get on with it.
> 
> Yohimbine is not a banned supp right? You know any good places to get it?
> 
> ...


You can get Yohimbine and Caffeine from elite nutrition mate

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html

they recommend no more than 10mg Yohimbine a day so its up to you, You can get the 10mg ones a take it once a day 'my choice' or get the 2.5mg ones and take them throughout the day but obviously leave a good 5/6 hours before bed though!

This is a copy and paste of my advice to a newbie for how to run Clen and this is how I run mine!

First off you need to work your way up to your tolerance level which for me is 160mcg ED (every day)

Your tabs will most probably be 20mcg or 40mcg... So say there 40mcg yeah! You would take 40mcg for 2 days then 80mcg for 2 days then 120mcg for 2 days! You getting the patten! I wouldn't recommend going over 160mcg ED but thats up to you! Once you get to the point where the shakes are to much drop the dose back down by 1 tab 20mcg or 40mcg it doesn't matter just drop it by one!

Then once your at your tolerance level stay at that for 2 weeks then have two weeks off then repeat....

Things you will need to take to stop any sides eg- cramp!

Potassium, magnesium and taurine these will help and IMO are a must while running Clen!

Clen can be taken before, with or after food it doesn't matter, I take mine with my breakfast! as for results that's down to you, your diet and training mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

P.S

cheers regarding the Jack3d mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

big ste said:


> P.S
> 
> cheers regarding the Jack3d mate :thumbup1:


No probs. nice one for that link and info i'll get some of that ordered up on monday im looking forward to being in control on keto and going in the right direction again!

Im going out for a jog now


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

My fvcking ear is killing me think its an ear infection really really sore now ffs. Hurting my jaw and down my neck. Great, ive got some anti b's here gunna get on them, mrs gets ear infections and tonsilitus all the time so loads of drugs available lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Not sure if its cause ive stopped tren or upped test from 500mg to 700mg but ive been horny as fvck last few days...

Im assuming its a combination of both but jesus christ i cant get enough! Lol just thaught i would share!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Right trained this morning after i missed a session yeaterday due to leaving work in a strop after they dicked me on my wages.

Shoulders

Db press 3 warm up sets

Smith press 5x5

Upright rows 3sets 10,10,8

Side raises 3 sets 12,10,10

Rear flys 3 sets 10,10,8

Bb shrugs 2 sets 12, 10

Db shrugs 1 set 8 got painful pump in traps and delts and it was too sore so i left the gym after these, prob the dbol

Might of been a bit too aggressive with my lifts too i was taking some stress out and thaught i might have pulled something but i feel ok now.

Fvcked my diet up a bit yesterday had chicken bacon salad at work, fajitas for dinner but ate some sweets (halloween trick or treat sweets)

Havent eaten today just a shake after gym. Off to west quay shopping now, fvck work i might go back 2mo


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Thinking of ditching the keto but keeping carbs low my heads not in the right place to be so strict on my diet but im loving my time in the gym at the min its a bit counter productive to keep messing up my diet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

big ste said:


> P.S
> 
> cheers regarding the Jack3d mate :thumbup1:


Alright mate been about today a bit to bank, CAB, shopping, lunch etc etc and still forgot to send your jack3d tho what a [email protected]

It will be on its way 2mo mate

I ordered some yohimbine and eca and clen today they should be here this week, not sure on the yohimbine tho how long do elit normally take? Ive just paid a minute ago


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Alright mate been about today a bit to bank, CAB, shopping, lunch etc etc and still forgot to send your jack3d tho what a [email protected]
> 
> It will be on its way 2mo mate
> 
> I ordered some yohimbine and eca and clen today they should be here this week, not sure on the yohimbine tho how long do elit normally take? Ive just paid a minute ago


No worries mate there's no rush...

Erm normally within a week but I had some issues with them a couple of months back but that was due to there systems being down and also I had 2 addresses on my PayPal account and for some reason the house number was missing on one of them!

I've never had any problems in the past with them though and I always use PayPal where I can for all payments to websites!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

big ste said:


> No worries mate there's no rush...
> 
> Erm normally within a week but I had some issues with them a couple of months back but that was due to there systems being down and also I had 2 addresses on my PayPal account and for some reason the house number was missing on one of them!
> 
> I've never had any problems in the past with them though and I always use PayPal where I can for all payments to websites!


Yea i used paypal too bud. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Been to gym, ducked work again but im going back 2mo cant believe how they have fvcked me over on my wages and i wouldnt go back but i have to i need the money too much!

Anyway did back & bi's today

Wide grip pullups 4 sets 10,10,10,10

Cable rows 5x5

Bb rows 3 sets 10,10,10

Deadlifts 5x5

Db curls 3 sets

Bb curls 2 sets

Done

Deads i did last as i couldnt get near the power rack it was busy today so the weight wasnt too great but did what i could

I was going to do cardio in there today but didnt bother in the end it was just too busy, cant stand it busy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Excuses for dodging cardio - sounds like me lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Excuses for dodging cardio - sounds like me lol


Na no excuse lol i will do some later i prefer doing it outside of the gym anyway tbh, its boring in the gym.

Ordered bbw protein yesterday too and loads of weight loss goodies so going on a full on fat fight soon!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> Na no excuse lol i will do some later i prefer doing it outside of the gym anyway tbh, its boring in the gym.
> 
> Ordered bbw protein yesterday too and loads of weight loss goodies so going on a full on fat fight soon!


Got ur head on the game I see, good lad!!!! Stick to it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Cheers mate just feel like every cnuts against me at the min, work, bank charges, the mrs and CAB wont even speak to me lol.

Bad karma me thinks for my old ways, but fvck it life goes on


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Right from next week i should have

50 10mg yohimbine hcl

100 40mcg clen

60 eca caps

About 70 dnp caps left

Not sure which way to run them tbh. Gonna be doing dnp 2-3 days a week when not working either weekends or days off if i get this other job.

So what way would you guys run the rest?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Im thinking clen up to 160-200mcg for 2 weeks then yohimbine for 2 weeks then eca for 2 weeks then yohimbine for 2 weeks and repeat?

Is caffiene needed with yohimbine? Will carbs stop the effect of yohimbine? Cheers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't u run just 200mg every night before bed of the dnp and maybe up it to 400mg on days when u can?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Work is too damanding though mate thats the only prob, im on my feet the whole shift lugging around fiberglass and laying big sheets and rolls of it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> Work is too damanding though mate thats the only prob, im on my feet the whole shift lugging around fiberglass and laying big sheets and rolls of it.


Have u tried low dose before bed while at work because I guarantee a low dose dnp would do plenty more than a concoction of the others!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Have u tried low dose before bed while at work because I guarantee a low dose dnp would do plenty more than a concoction of the others!!


Tbh i havent tried it but i have felt pretty crappy on a monday after using dnp all weekend but the dose was higher than 200mg at the weekend. I guess ill just have to find out! I took a cap today so ill try one tonight and see how i feel at work 2mo.

The other bits and bobs are more appetite suppressent which is why i want to use them cuz im a greedy sh1t!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sibutramine is a good appetite suppressant mate, non stim aswell so it's good mid afternoon (as it can but prob won't affect sleep)

Don't take the dnp tonight as u have had one earlier but take one before sleeping every night after that, I am doubtful u will feel too many sides.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Sibutramine is a good appetite suppressant mate, non stim aswell so it's good mid afternoon (as it can but prob won't affect sleep)
> 
> Don't take the dnp tonight as u have had one earlier but take one before sleeping every night after that, I am doubtful u will feel too many sides.


Ok mate cheers. Do you know an accurate figure of how much your metabolism is supposed to speed up by on 200mg dnp? Ive read different things and they have said anything up to 50% but i cant see that being right


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Not off the top of my head, I could google it but so could u ya lazy 5hit lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol yea i have but too many conflicting answers/figures just dunno what to believe so lets just say 30%. in fact yes it definately 30% FACT lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a job interview tonight at tesco for night shifts, i know it doesnt sound great but from what ive been told its a good company to work for and its better money than im on atm

A bit nervous now tbh really need it


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> I have a job interview tonight at tesco for night shifts, i know it doesnt sound great but from what ive been told its a good company to work for and its better money than im on atm
> 
> A bit nervous now tbh really need it


Good luck mate, hope you get it... :thumbup1:

Yeah believe its a decent wage for nights at Tesco, most people hate working nights but I find my diet and training is alot better when I'm on nights! I'm on nights this week and I've trained everyday and haven't cheated once.

The other lads dont like nights so I could just stay on nights and would have a 4 day weekend every week but the missus kicks off when I stay on nights! So I only swop now and again!

Anyway good luck bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good luck mucker


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

big ste said:


> Good luck mate, hope you get it... :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah believe its a decent wage for nights at Tesco, most people hate working nights but I find my diet and training is alot better when I'm on nights! I'm on nights this week and I've trained everyday and haven't cheated once.
> 
> ...


Yea i am hoping i get it thereis a better gym near tesco i could join and go at 8am should be quiet around that time love it quiet. Mate told me its £10 an hour and £13 an hour weekends so its much better than im on and i dont mind working 10-8 im hardly missing anything i dont like working the hrs between 4pm-10pm for some reason lol.

Anyway fingers crossed i just want the money atm thinking of training to either be a pt or do something else i might enjoy in the future but its all about the money right now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> good luck mucker


Cheers mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea i am hoping i get it thereis a better gym near tesco i could join and go at 8am should be quiet around that time love it quiet. Mate told me its £10 an hour and £13 an hour weekends so its much better than im on and i dont mind working 10-8 im hardly missing anything i dont like working the hrs between 4pm-10pm for some reason lol.
> 
> Anyway fingers crossed i just want the money atm thinking of training to either be a pt or do something else i might enjoy in the future but its all about the money right now!


Money makes the world go round mate...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Got the jobby job! Cant say im that excited but at least im earning more money or will be so im happy!

Cant wait to smash the gym 2mo really looking forward to it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done mate, happy days things are looking up


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice one mate :beer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

You two are on at some strange times! Cheers guys its a weight off my shoulders the other job is not that stable really


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol I was pi55ed up last night at that time


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I was pi55ed up last night at that time


Lol you get p1ssed on some odd days too!

Im a bit annoyed nothing ive ordered has turned up yet! I didnt run the dnp ed like you said fatstuff cause of the interview but i think i might start next week get the first week of work out of the way first!

Been thinking about my training to im going to start changing up my rep ranges each week do a high rep week then a low rep week. Just for variety.

Got chocolate protein from bbw it tastes pretty good, glad i got it now mp has been powdery last 2 lots i got


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh yea... Just had a chinese with the parents chicken fried rice, chicken curry, chicken chow mein and chicken satays! I know chicken chicken chicken but it was fvcking tasty 

Now im off to watch some fireworks with the mrs and her (fit(i know i shouldnt say that but she is))mate!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Enjoy your evening mate... Pics of the 'fit' mate if you can


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol cheers ste, no need for the ' ' she is fit lol fact.

I might nick one off her fb later on if im feeling a bit sneaky but i feel a bit creepy tbh lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Right i know its bad but im in the pub, went to work to sort out the monet they owe me and they wormed out by sneaky wording which ****ed me off, ive gone to have a beer with s mate. Fvcked off not feeling it let myself down and everyone else ffs.

Not happy fvcking pi55ed off.

I know i shouldnt be here tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Back home now kind of had a relapse/setback but im setting my alarm for 7 am going to smash the gym **** it got so much stress and anger in me right no have to use it in the right way. Shouldnt have went out and did what i did tonight but fvck it **** happens whats done is done


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Right ok trained today didnt go too heavy feeling a bit tender. Im going to put my weights up for a change even though they are pathetic just to log my progress

Bench bar x 20, 40x12, 60x10, 70x8, 80x8

Incline dbs 20x12, 25x10, 30x8

Cable flys 20x15, 30x10, 40x10, 50x10 (lbs i think) per side

Bw dips 3sets 12,10,9

Rope pulldown 80x15, 100x10, 120x10, 130x10

V bar pushdowns 130x10, 140x10

Bench again 40x20, 40x20

Done.

Feel better for training, ive missed a few days dbol need to get it in me each day really hoping to get my bench back over 100 for reps by the time im out of dbol! Few weeks worth left.

Diet has been inconsistant to say the least! This is the area i need the most help in i feel, if i knew what i was doing more with my diet then my time in the gym would be much more worthwhile


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont be so hard on yourself about going for a drink, your not mr olympia ur allowed a life mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> dont be so hard on yourself about going for a drink, your not mr olympia ur allowed a life mate.


I know mate but i thaught i was done with it, especially when having a bad day results in getting p1ssed up. Im over it now cant change anything!

And im defo not mr olympia lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> dont be so hard on yourself about going for a drink, your not mr olympia ur allowed a life mate.


X 2

Sometimes life just gets in the way mate.. you have made a step to put it back on track so just do it and dont worry about it...

I think people have a lapse for a day and think it knackered up there whol lifes worth of training. You are not here to do it for one week only mate you have years and years to work at it ..

dont feel like your in a rush to get somehwere mate as it will never get there as fast as you want it too.. take your time, have your fun and keep plodding on. you will feel a lot better in 12 months looking back thinking you took the rough with the smooth but you are still doing it. rather than getting p1ssed off, falling off the wagon and not getting back on as your feeling too fed up ..

trust me mate i been there..

slow and steady all the way for me matey !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I drink once a week mate, when im dieting, i minimise that to once a fortnight and stick to whisky on the rocks and pints of water with it. I actually like it when im dieting, i have few drinks, wake up the next morning dehydrated, holding no water, bellys shrunk - looking good lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> X 2
> 
> Sometimes life just gets in the way mate.. you have made a step to put it back on track so just do it and dont worry about it...
> 
> ...


Yea its not so much the training side mate i used to have a bit of a problem with boozing and rec drugs and its a life i want to stay away from. I say to myself theres no reason i cant go and enjoy a drink for an occasion a bday or party for something but just to shoot to the pub because im annoyed is like the old me.

Slow and steady my 4rse the progress you have made is anything but slow mate!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I drink once a week mate, when im dieting, i minimise that to once a fortnight and stick to whisky on the rocks and pints of water with it. I actually like it when im dieting, i have few drinks, wake up the next morning dehydrated, holding no water, bellys shrunk - looking good lol


All i drink is beer or vodka coke, cant do diet either makes me ralph


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Yea its not so much the training side mate i used to have a bit of a problem with boozing and rec drugs and its a life i want to stay away from. I say to myself theres no reason i cant go and enjoy a drink for an occasion a bday or party for something but just to shoot to the pub because im annoyed is like the old me.
> 
> *Slow and steady my 4rse the progress you have made is anything but slow mate*!


thank you mate, what i meant was slow and steady mentally though ... im just in a good place at the minute but dont think i wont have LIFE get in my way again at some point.. i will just overcome it by thinking i have plenty of time, im not in a rush to get anywhere, as long as im always slowly progressing ...

you will be ok mate i have every faith in you !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Cheers flinty! Need to be more disciplined though diet wise or at least find one i can stick to for more than a couple weeks


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Willsy!

Didn't know you had this going buddy, subbed


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

R0B said:


> Willsy!
> 
> Didn't know you had this going buddy, subbed


Cheers mate its been all over the place so far but decided to start putting weights up and that so now i'll have to pull my finger out to get the lifts up lol

Thanks for popping in bud


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

How's it going mate?

See your giving yourself a hard time again, just remember its a marathon not a sprint.

I think your wanting it to much and putting pressure on yourself because your not getting the results your want in the time frame! Just make small achievable goals and stick to them, if you fcuk up and have a take away or afew beers who cares? Just start fresh the next day and forget about it...

Keep your head up mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

big ste said:


> How's it going mate?
> 
> See your giving yourself a hard time again, just remember its a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> ...


Cheers ste for the support mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Back & bi's this morning

Deadlifts 15x60, 12x80, 10x100, 8x120, 6x140

Machine rows 3 sets 12,10,10

Lat pulldown 12x100, 10x125, 8x150, 8x150

Db curls 3 sets

Bb curls 3 sets

Trained with a lad who lives down my road yesterday and today hes new to it, enthusiasm is rubbing off on me i must say lol

Yohimbine arrived the other day and clen and eca should be here today

Really want a whole chicken today im starving already


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

My other stuff didnt come today  , i tried 10mg of my yohimbine and felt nothing, perhaps its better on an empty stomach?

I just ate almost a whole cooked chicken it was savage been craving one all day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Have u decided what ur running 100% now


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

willsy said:


> My other stuff didnt come today  , i tried 10mg of my yohimbine and felt nothing, perhaps its better on an empty stomach?
> 
> I just ate almost a whole cooked chicken it was savage been craving one all day


Almost isn't good enough! Now finish that chicken and get them proteins


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Have u decided what ur running 100% now


Lol not yet i just wanted to try the yohimbine, going to run the dnp first, i been on 200mg last 2 days. 2mo is my first day at work so not sure weather to stay on it as not sure how hot i'll be at work.

Ive just been out for a jog did about 15mins and had to walk home legs got too pumped up, prob from the dbol but it was wuite painful. Got soaked by was quite nice had my headphones in.

Now the pains gone i feel like going out again but i know they'll just pump up again so might have to get on the cardio on cross trainer or something in gym from now on till the pumps stop.

Still got the dog walk to do tho so im not finished for the day.

Diet from 2mo will look something like this

Meal 1, 2 wholemeal toast, butter, 2 weetabix, shake

(700cals, 62p, 72c, 20f)

Meal 2, 2 chicken wraps with salad cooked in evoo

(664cals, 81p, 40c,20f)

Meal 3, chicken breast cooked in evoo brocolli and sweet potato mash

(520cals, 41p, 60c, 12f)

Meal 4, 4 poached eggs 2 wholemeal toast butter

(506cals, 30p, 21c, 27f)

Total for these 4 meals is 2390 cals

214g protein

193g carbs

79g fat

Plus a 2 peices of fruit and maybe yogurt/nuts snack


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Meal 2 will be split in 2 to have on my breaks at work, meal 1 9pm, meal 2 1am & 5am, meal 3 8-9am, meal 4 12pm

All are estimate and may change a bit. Going to just eat protein through the day 2mo as it will be my first night shift going to get up at 6am, train eat shower then try to sleep all day!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Im trying to sleep so im good for work tonight but im just not tired! Annoying.

Not going to train again till after work, tookanother 200mg dnp today just going to stay on the dnp until further notice. I havent been on the scales for a while now but i think ive gained weight, prob water weight but i feel slimmer but broader. My sister said the day before yesterday i was looking very broad what am i doing?

Hopefully with my new diet and the dnp over the next few weeks i can lean up quite a lot, what important to me is gaining strength and losing fat. Dont care about weight just fat and strength!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Just finished my first night shift, few things, 1, i cant run dnp whilst doing this i was soaked in sweat about 10 mins in doing things that really arent that intense! 2, dbol, back pumps have been a nightmare theres a lot of bending over involved in the job i might drop the dbol for a while, or try taking taurine and drinking more water! 3, i cant train now as i didnt get enough sleep today and feel quite scatty feel like when ya stay up all night and drink yourself sober. Its weird.

Thats all for now, besides that the jobs easy enough, they do cooked food in the canteen between 1-2am and its dirt cheap, the guy who cooks it seems sound might have a word see if i can get him to do some protein loaded dishes in the future!

Really need to start looking in to some college or open uni courses in the near future and use this job just to get my pennys for now, i need to build a career. My heart is saying do fitness instructor/ personaltrainer as i'll enjoy my job but my heads saying dont there isnt enough money in it and too many ppl doing it. I'm thinking IT is the way forward maybe networking? I dunno


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

First paragraph sounded like a good session! At work 

Was you sweating like a rapist....!? Anyone ask you why lol.

Good that you get some snap cooked up at work mate. Guessing a lot of places don't even do that for nights!

Anywho, have fun


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

2nd night shift done kind of feel weird again like keep thinking im seeing things moving in corner of my eyes and that! Fvcked up! Not gunna train now either and wont when i feel like this. Im gunna watch a film or something, try stay awake till 12 and sleep from then hopefully will feel better after work 2mo night so i can have a decent sunday session in the gym.

Back is killing me again today from work thinking of getting a cheap inversion table off amazon and giving that a go, see if it helps at all.

Its my posture mixed with me lifting/reaching whilst slouching etc.

Anybody ever tried an inversion table?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what the hell is an inversion table?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what the hell is an inversion table?


A table you hook your feet in and flip upside down, supposed to straighten up your back etc

Heres a cheapy one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001Y7W39Y/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=asc_df_B001Y7W39Y5211125&smid=AYOY8RAWWFWOH&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B001Y7W39Y


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Just a quick one ive been watching the old strongman events on challenge i fancy giving their sort of gym training a go, i dont know anywhere around here to do the event stuff but i mean just gym based training. Found this routine what do you guys think?

Week 1:

Monday - Chest / Triceps / Shoulders

Tuesday - Lower Body / Squat

Focus (Front or Back), Deadlift

Accessory (SLDL or Deficit)

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Back / Biceps

Friday - Rest

Saturday - *Strongman (Volume)

Sunday - Rest

Week 2:

Monday - Chest / Triceps / Shoulders

Tuesday - Lower Body / Deadlift

Focus (Rack Pull, Standard),

Squat Accessory (Front, Box)

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Back / Biceps

Friday - Rest

Saturday - **Strongman (Speed)

Sunday - Rest

Week 3

Monday - Chest / Back

Tuesday - Lower Body / Speed -

Power Cleans, Jump Squats, Power or

Hang Snatch

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Biceps / Triceps / Shoulders

Friday - Rest

Saturday - ***Strongman (Power)

Sunday - Rest

Week 4

Monday - Chest / Triceps / Shoulders

Tuesday - Lower Body / Squat

Focus (Front or Back), Deadlift

Accessory (SLDL or Deficit)

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Back / Biceps

Friday - Rest

Saturday - *Strongman (Volume)

Sunday - Rest

PHASE 2

Repeat training sessions from weeks one, two, and three.

Week 5 = Week 1 Workout

Week 6 = Week 2 Workout

Week 7 = Week 3 Workout

Week 8 is a deload week cardio only.

I cant do the saturday strongman stuff nowhere though but the rest of it what you think?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well mate to me personally it just looks complicated , i think this stuff can get hard enough without complicating it week in week out with different body parts and different routines ,

me personally (not saying you should) i would stick with a basic routine for 2 months and just concentrate on getting as much out of it as i could...

thats my honest opinion mate !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well mate to me personally it just looks complicated , i think this stuff can get hard enough without complicating it week in week out with different body parts and different routines ,
> 
> me personally (not saying you should) i would stick with a basic routine for 2 months and just concentrate on getting as much out of it as i could...
> 
> thats my honest opinion mate !!!


Yea your right mate here i am changing it up again after a week i'll be changing again lol

Slap around the head is what i need lol

Think i got carried away watching the strongmen they are machines! Awesome


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Yea your right mate here i am changing it up again after a week i'll be changing again lol
> 
> Slap around the head is what i need lol
> 
> Think i got carried away watching the strongmen they are machines! Awesome


mate you dont have to tell me i spent ages wanting to change things week in week out, but eventually you will sit there and it will come to you ,

get a routine that will enable you to achieve your goals.

eat towards that goal wether it be defecit or surplus

train hard and proggressively with weight or extra reps and keep intensity high

rest, sleep and look after your health daily

repeat ...

it really is as simple as that to make progress !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

So i missed gym today, work men were here for ages...

Looking forward to training 2mo, just want to see my strength climb! Im not willing to sacrifice form for weight tho no way.

I was benching the other week, only about 75 i think and some bloke was waiting for the bench so i tell him im done and start taking the plates off he said leave them on, i looked around 2mins later hes on the bench, arched back, ar5e not even on the bench using about 25% ROM, he then loaded up to about 100 and did a few more sets the same. I thaught it was pointless tbh im sure if he lowered the weight and did it with good for he would look much better, probably gain more andnot risk injury as much. I also thaught when you speak to someone and ghey say i bench x amount, what is there form like. This guy was looking at me funny too like his ego was making his form shlt.

My form on bench is great, back always against the bench, always bring the bar right down to my chest and dont bounce it.

Anyway went off a bit there...

Gunna wake up 6.00 am, down the gym, gunna do some cardio in there 2mo aswell, prob take an eca cap before so it should be rocking!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Just joined puregym 24hr online im going to train now... Slept kept having fvcked up dreams woke up angry so im hitting the iron now


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Shoulders

Bb press 20x12, 30x10, 40x6

Db press 14x12, 20x8, 24x6, 26x3

Side raises 12x8, 10x10, 8x12, 8x11 -sore pain in right delt? Ouch...

Shrugs db 26x12, 30x12 --> moved to bb as db's only go to 36?!?

Shrugs bb, 60x15, 100x14

Upright rows, 30x12, 40x10, 50x7.75 lol, 60x5.5

Then played on a few machines,*

Shoulder press 18kg x20 twice

Lat raise machine 18x14, 23x12

CARDIO in the gym wtf!

Treadmill 10 mins at 8kph 2% incline then 10 mins fat burn mode up n down hills

Cross trainer 10mins fwd 5mins back

Rowing machine 5 mins level 6

Done...

My shoulders are by far my weakest part, all pressing i find soo hard!

Didnt take eca as that would be silly at 3.30 am lol

Seen 1 guy in there at about 4.15 then another 2 at about 5

I love it empty but i just know it will be packed in the day time so might keep my other membership open too at my current gym its empty in the day.

Could of went heavier on shrugs but i feel my traps are outgrowing my delts! How can i make my delts grow/strengthen up???


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Also tightening the diet up again as its been crap with the new job and adjusting i suppose, plus i got tucked into a tin of heroes yesterday and went ott

So chocolate is BANNED full stop, as is chips, they seem to be there with every meal at work!

So i will have 2 tortilla wraps with chicken salad at work each day, and a meal either side of work like sweet potato mash, chicken &veg, etc.

Only bread will be wholemeal or tortilla, no potato, any pasta wholemeal etc etc. just gotta clean this up its what is stopping me getting where i need to be!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Breakfast 

Ran out of wholemeal bread but im sure the whit will be ok


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Bb press 20x12, 30x10, 40x6
> 
> ...


dont duplicate delt exercises mate, keep them moderate weight and super strict, sides fronts and rears... do some facepulls for rears.

Delts are relatively small muscles mate, shoulders are as a whole, but if you stimulate them right there normally the first things to grow too...

keep at it mate but dont overdo shoulders. heavy presses and slow strict moderate weight isolations will see them picking size up !!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I agree with Flinty but Some peoples delts don't like growing mate.

Heavy presses Strict form and the slower the better... you will fell these, face pulls and the like for rears and side lats with a weight that you can only get half reps out for 12 then drop weight and get full range


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, my form is strict on everything so im sure its not that, by hitting them with the different rep ranges i was hoping to activate fast & slow fibres (thats if there is any fibres in there at all lol).

What are face pulls? Maybe i know this exercise by a different name?

I know today i forgot to do reverse flys i normally do them too.

Thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rear delts set off the shape of your shoulders, dont neglect them m8, dont know why u are doing so much shrugging lol but if its working then fair fux to u


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Rear delts set off the shape of your shoulders, dont neglect them m8, dont know why u are doing so much shrugging lol but if its working then fair fux to u


4 sets i didnt think that was too much tbh? I sometimes do 3 front sets 2 back with the bb!

How much are you ment to do then? I do like a good shrug mate lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never done them in my life or even seen anybody do them tbh! Will defo add them in. So next week how about...

Db press 4 sets

Face pulls 4 sets

Upright row 3 sets

Side raises 3 sets

Shrugs 3 sets

Look ok?

Cheers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i rarely do shrugs, only do it now and again to mix things up, if ur deadlifting heavy i reckon thats enough personally


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I enjoy them though and love it when my traps are pumped up! Deads i dont feel much in my traps, mainly feel them in my back, forearms the most.

So far today i have eaten poached eggs on toast, a shake this morning after gym and i had 2 enchiladas for lunch. Going for some dinner in a minute not sure what we got in yet...

Tired as fvck ive slept a lot of today i seem to be turning nocturnal which is good for work but shlt for me lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lazy bastard


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> lazy bastard


Lol i was in the gym at 3.30 stayed up till about 11.30-12 then pretty much slept through till 6 ish!

Nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Din dins, sweet potato wedges, garlice olive oil marinated chicken, broccolli and roasted red pepper strips... Bang tidy! Would of had mor chicken but didnt have any more

Edit- fvcking tapatalk added exactly where i was wtf


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

willsy said:


> Din dins, sweet potato wedges, garlice olive oil marinated chicken, broccolli and roasted red pepper strips... Bang tidy! Would of had mor chicken but didnt have any more
> 
> Edit- fvcking tapatalk added exactly where i was wtf


Well that just made me hungry again! Looks nice mate.

But what's that I spot...... Mayo sachet  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

R0B said:


> Well that just made me hungry again! Looks nice mate.
> 
> But what's that I spot...... Mayo sachet  :lol:


Lol yea didnt have it tho tbh that heinz mayo is lush. That was there from everyone else having their dinner before me b4stards had sausage beans potato waffles and all sorts with bread & butter etc...

I sent the pic to the mrs she said i need to work on my presentation lol cheek of it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Right just got back from the gym not long ago.

Back & bi's

Deadlift 60x10, 100x10, 130x6, 150x3

Cable rows (new machine) 39x12, 52x10, 66x10, 79x8, 86x5 ran out of steam (it is 2am)

Lat pulldown 59x12, 66x8, 79x6

Db curls 3 sets

Cardio - again in the gym

10mins stair master

10mins xtrainer fwd 5 mins back

10mins treadmill jog between 8/10kph

Sit ups 3 sets of 20 never normally do abs

I felt weak on everything today, i think ive defo got more in me for deadlifts tbh!

Next week i want 5-6 lifts of 150 fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

willsy said:


> Lol yea didnt have it tho tbh that heinz mayo is lush. That was there from everyone else having their dinner before me b4stards had sausage beans potato waffles and all sorts with bread & butter etc...
> 
> I sent the pic to the mrs she said i need to work on my presentation lol cheek of it!


She has a point


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

that looks horrid


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> I enjoy them though and love it when my traps are pumped up! *Deads i dont feel much in my traps*, mainly feel them in my back, forearms the most.
> 
> So far today i have eaten poached eggs on toast, a shake this morning after gym and i had 2 enchiladas for lunch. Going for some dinner in a minute not sure what we got in yet...
> 
> Tired as fvck ive slept a lot of today i seem to be turning nocturnal which is good for work but shlt for me lol


when your doing your deads mate and you get upright slightly shrug your shoulders up and squeeze a bit like a shrug... if your deads are heavy enough and you do this your traps will definitely benefit mate X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Din dins, sweet potato wedges, garlice olive oil marinated chicken, broccolli and roasted red pepper strips... Bang tidy! Would of had mor chicken but didnt have any more
> 
> Edit- fvcking tapatalk added exactly where i was wtf


i was gonna say had you already eaten half your chicken mate hahaha... i load my chicken and veg up ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i was gonna say had you already eaten half your chicken mate hahaha... i load my chicken and veg up ...


I would normally have 2 chicken breasts, but veg just broccolli, the roasted red pepper and thinking of roasting some carrot too! I need to do a shop want some green beans and stuff too...

I been asleep since about 6am gunna try and sleep till like 8pm then do dinner before work!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I like doing a honey roast with root vegetables- carrots, parsnips, swede, spouts and a sh!t load of honey... Mmmm


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

big ste said:


> I like doing a honey roast with root vegetables- carrots, parsnips, swede, spouts and a sh!t load of honey... Mmmm


sounds great mate, i love honey !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

big ste said:


> I like doing a honey roast with root vegetables- carrots, parsnips, swede, spouts and a sh!t load of honey... Mmmm


Sounds tasty ste will prob prepare something similar at the weekend when i have more time


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Todays dinner... Bang tidy

Got 2 chicken wraps made up for work too and thats it till 7am! Off to work soon, had a good sleep today didnt want to get up!

I need to go get some more pins i might try a different exchange as the on i use used to do blue and green packs now they only do blue, or slin pins. Can still draw with blues but it takes ages!

Anyway i'll do that 2mo


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

willsy said:


> Todays dinner... Bang tidy
> 
> Got 2 chicken wraps made up for work too and thats it till 7am! Off to work soon, had a good sleep today didnt want to get up!
> 
> ...


Don't try and eat those flowers 

Enjoy you dirty roider !


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

R0B said:


> Don't try and eat those flowers
> 
> Enjoy you dirty roider !


Haha i knew somebody would comment on the plate fair one mate lol

Anyway just got home from work, what a mistake it was to do deads and abs in the same workout! Lol any way i bend it hurts.

Gunna miss gym this morning, i feel like going but it would be chest day and my shoulders are a bit worn so not going to be that productive!

Ive been neglecting legs last few weeks im surprised nobody pulled me up on it (r0b)

Im not going to train them until monday morning after work because i walk too much at work tbh and where ive missed a couple of weeks the doms is gunna be bad so going to ease in to them with a few light weeks first.

I tracked myself at work today on imapmyrun for 2 hours and i walked 4 miles so more active at work than i thaught. So im thinking weights only on work days, cardio as and when on other days.

I havent seen my mrs since sunday morning its weird actually quite miss her! She's been away on a dermalogica training course, so im prob gunna be test pilot for some new skin products! Not a good thing on tane!

Cant wait to get my mrs knickers off...

They are killing my balls

Right im going to eat


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

So i went off with a chinese hooker last night. She said i'l do anything you want, sucky sucky, fvcky fvcky, so i said ok i'll have a 69 then, she said fvck off im not cooking at this time!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

willsy said:


> So i went off with a chinese hooker last night. She said i'l do anything you want, sucky sucky, fvcky fvcky, so i said ok i'll have a 69 then, she said fvck off im not cooking at this time!


*like

*means i'm mobile lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> Todays dinner... Bang tidy
> 
> Got 2 chicken wraps made up for work too and thats it till 7am! Off to work soon, had a good sleep today didnt want to get up!
> 
> ...


Ur dinners are getting increasingly gay  good work, best way to drop ur weight!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

willsy said:


> Haha i knew somebody would comment on the plate fair one mate lol
> 
> Anyway just got home from work, what a mistake it was to do deads and abs in the same workout! Lol any way i bend it hurts.
> 
> ...


Get those legs done you slack fvck!

How's that


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

R0B said:


> Get those legs done you slack fvck!
> 
> How's that


I like it mate, but not violent enough if in honest!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur dinners are getting increasingly gay  good work, best way to drop ur weight!


Haha what you mean increasingly gay? Is that a good or a bad thing mate? Lol

Last night i had bangers and mash but in the best way i could, sweet spud mash, carrots, broccolli, 3 sausages (naughty) and a little bit of onion gravy, oh and some roaste butternut squash with it. Was farting all night at work, so cant be a gay meal lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got back from zee gym, did a chest session, not a great on today really tired and face kept looking like a tomato after sets!

Anyway trained on my own so was scared to go up weights tbh

Cant remember exactly what i did last week but today it was

Bb bench bar x 20, 50x12, 70x8, 80x6 (could of done more but scared of getting stuck below the bar lol)

Db incline 25x10, 27.5x8, 27.5x8

Incline db flys 10x10, 12.5x10, 15x8

Skull crushers ez bar + 10x10, 15x10, 20x10, 25x8 (dont know what the ez bar weighs)

Rope pulldowns 90x12, 110x10, 120x10

Rope pulls above head 80x12, 100x10, 120x10

Thats it

Forgot dips didnt even think about it when i was in the gym 

Wanted to go for 90 on the bench today, will defo have to train with someone else next week!

Bath and bed for me after a shake i think, back up at 8 so hope i can sleep right through!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

No gym this morning been tired all night at work im shattered, just going 2mo morning instead, gentle legs session to ease back in to the swing, then legs every sunday morning from now on so i have time off to get over it!

Diet still been pretty clean im feeling better now, feel so crap when i keep eating crap, good food good mindset, and the way i see it i like eating crap for a moment, but when i eat well i feel good for the day, plus imo diet is more important to stick to than training as i enjoy training i will not miss the gym for more than a couple of days.

Good food, good rest, good sex, good training--> eventually good body!

I want everything to fast so im looking at things more long term, im not using the scales either. From january im thinking of having my bf tested monthly at the gym to monitor progres... Just a thaught at the minute


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

willsy said:


> Good food, good rest, good sex, good training--> eventually good body!


Sex with yourself doesn't count 

Whats the BF like at the moment?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

High mate, i dunno guess at 25 maybe. Im leaner than i was but i thaught before i was around 25 but i think im that now?!? Feck knows but wish i hadnt let myself get this tubby. Suppose i just gotta keep the cardio up too really.

Im not one to upload a pic either bud got issues! Got scarring like made from acne shoulders/chest/back 

Maybe when i get a bit more confident and a tan off the mrs to hide my battlescars i'll post one up! The avi was a big step for me tbh and the name change to be more personal!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats how fat i am at the minute  looks worse on the camera hate it. On the up though my scarring isnt really visable in that pic compared to real life! Going to do legs today didnt make it yesterday morning after work i stayed up all day seen the mrs, got some sexercise, went for a pint in bmouth at a log cabin thing theyve put up for xmas, bit of shopping, kfc then went to bed about 6 slept right through till 4.30 this morning brilliant  .

So legs in a bit...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Now im thinking why the feck did i upload that pic lol oh well can be something to look forward to with progression i suppose, but yea im not happy in my shape, the only time i ever look ok is when im training my ar5e off really! I dropped a waist size few weeks back to 36" and now the waist on them jeans is a bit loose on me but the legs are tight (levi 501's) couldnt go another size down yet though. Im still keeping off the scales as well and finding it really hard tbh, as its such a headfvck one day thinking i look better but in the back of my mind thinking my weight is going up. Originally my target was 14st by xmas there is no way thats going to happen though tbh!

Realistic target by the end of next year is,

-3 sets of 10 bodyweight wide grip pullups (i use assistance at the min)

-flat stomach or at least slight visable outline of abs even if only top 2

-come off all aas jan-feb and try getting my gyno sorted by the docs again(told me to lose weight last time)

-be happy in my skin!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Good goals buddy!

All achievable 

Who cares about the picture.... It's motivation bro!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good goals buddy!
> 
> All achievable
> 
> Who cares about the picture.... It's motivation bro!


Cheers mate i think they are all easily acheivable but im going to fvck up here and there so im trying to allow for that! Like ste said i want it too bad then im being a d1ck to myself when im not getting the results fast enough!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i wouldnt call that fat mate at all. im much bigger than you and even i look at myself sometimes and dont think im fat lol...

Fcuk what anyone else thinks mate, always surround yourself with positive people , forget the people that make you feel crappy about yourself. and forget that side of your brain that puts doubt in there...

there was once a day not so long ago, where i looked at myself in the mirror at 22 stone of pure fatty mess.. Fcuk knows where that bloke has gone now, cos all i see at the minute is a goal and a bloke thats on his way to getting there ....

chin up mate just keep smashing it and it WILL happen... whenerver you fall off the wagon so to speak just get back on immmediately dont worry about it ....

we are here mate should you need any advice. your doing well even by being here and starting a journal and making the effort so stop putting yourself down X


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i wouldnt call that fat mate at all. im much bigger than you and even i look at myself sometimes and dont think im fat lol...
> 
> Fcuk what anyone else thinks mate, always surround yourself with positive people , forget the people that make you feel crappy about yourself. and forget that side of your brain that puts doubt in there...
> 
> ...


You say your Bigger than me buddy but dont forget you got a whole load of lean mass inderneath there mate!

Cheers for the words of wisdom flinty, i better get off my ass and go make that iron move mate, dreading the legs lol

Im off work till thirsday now too  .

Gotta get some pins too im all out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok so did a quick leg session

Squats bar x 12, 60x10, 80x10, 80x8 (stayed light but perfect form and all way below paralell atg)

Leg press 95.2x12, 113.4x10, 131.5x8, 149.7x6

Calve raises 54x18, 72x16, 81x12, 90x12

And that was it, gym was packed and there was oap's on the extension machine and curl machine so i called it a day. Gotta do legs weekly from now on i cant beleive how weak they are!

Does cardio effect leg performance in a positive or negetive way?

My legs should gain reasonably well i seem to remember they were my best bit strength wise


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Calve raise were standing so i suppose its that plus bodyweight also (100kg around about)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Ok so did a quick leg session
> 
> Squats bar x 12, 60x10, 80x10, 80x8 (stayed light but perfect form and all way below paralell atg)
> 
> ...


cardio will effect everything in a positive way mate, cardiovascular fitness will enable you to breath and recover quicker from heavy legs sessions , thus enableing circulation and blood to get around them muscles faster and more efficiently !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, well done for putting a photo up mate, ur around same bf as me i would say, when i cut, im going to

300mg test 300mg tren, 200-400mg dnp, 25mg t3 about 2000kcal a day,

intermittent fasting to help keep kcals down,

sibutramine might be on the cards for appetite supression.

Going to fully school my mrs on diet aswell because thats where i fail with her putting too many carbs on my plate and me ending up eating them lol

gym 4 x a week ,

Bench plus 30 min cardio

shoulder press plus 30 min cardio

Squats plus 30 min cardio

Pullups + rows plus 30 mincardio

If i manage to squeeze another day in at the gym i shall do biceps/triceps/rear delts/calves

Thats my plan so far, will be starting that around february/march i think


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Wow, well done for putting a photo up mate, ur around same bf as me i would say, when i cut, im going to
> 
> 300mg test 300mg tren, 200-400mg dnp, 25mg t3 about 2000kcal a day,
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Na i'd say im holding a fair bit more chub than you mate but cheers.

Have you got scales in the kitchen? Its got to be the easiest way mate just give her your meal plan and make sure she weighs it all out! I weigh most stuff when im cooking it helps a lot, otherwise i get portion distortion and eat all sorts!

Tren and dnp are imo winter meds i sweat like mad and your 30mind cardio will be hard i reckon. You might be lucky it doesnt affect everyone but i couldnt move without being a sweaty out of breath mess! Lol

Sounds like a solid plan, do you do deadlift at the minute?

I really want to do keto again but i only last a couple weeks at a time, anything up to a month! Im thinking just keep eating clean till xmas, 1week feast and booze xmas, new yrs in edinburgh cant wait, then straight on keto jan and all out cut till summer. Ive got clen eca yohimbine and dnp here lol armed to the teeth! I'll be coming off aas jan time to get my nips tweaked lol.

I would love to be able to take my shirt off but no matter what it aint gunna happen this year cause of acne scars, fat and gyno. Want to address all these things in 2012 too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Well i think the mrs wants to go to gym tonight, about time shes been a member for 2months lol, anyway i want to get her doing the weights but i know she isnt keen. Do i force her tonight and risk her never going with me again or do i cardio up with her this week and get her to do some next week?

I'll be going with her obviously! Its not really a great idea after doing legs earlier but im sure some cardio wont do any harm, anyway dr flinty said if i up my cardio i can have another half a gram a week of test lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

*update* no gym tonight shes had a hard day shopping at bicester village...

Might get her lazy ass up at 5.30 show her what its all about lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Well i think the mrs wants to go to gym tonight, about time shes been a member for 2months lol, anyway i want to get her doing the weights but i know she isnt keen. Do i force her tonight and risk her never going with me again or do i cardio up with her this week and get her to do some next week?
> 
> I'll be going with her obviously! Its not really a great idea after doing legs earlier but im sure some cardio wont do any harm, a*nyway dr flinty said if i up my cardio i can have another half a gram a week of test lol!*


I dint say that at all. i said if you do your cardio and keep your blood pressure at the range its at, you can add AT LEAST another half gram of gear to your weekly intake lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> I dint say that at all. i said if you do your cardio and keep your blood pressure at the range its at, you can add AT LEAST another half gram of gear to your weekly intake lol !!!


Lol thats it! I always skip the important bits like bp lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

whats your plans to day big boy ???? training ??

im off to help a mate do some decorating lol.. missus is not pleased as i have loads to do at our house...

Why is it you can go and help a mate do stuff but cant be a$$ed to do your own lol, and your mates are never there to come and help you pmsl !!!

soft cnut i must be !!!

have a good day , will catch up later dude !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Just looked at my tane i got this time and its the proper roche roaccutane, ive been on beacon till now. The boxes are huge on this stuff, but i got 120caps for the £7.40 script bargain if i say so my self! Ive still got some beacon ones left, and ive got an appointment with the derm on the 7th im going to ask for more even if i feel i dont need it incase i break out in future, better to stock up imo


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> whats your plans to day big boy ???? training ??
> 
> im off to help a mate do some decorating lol.. missus is not pleased as i have loads to do at our house...
> 
> ...


Gunna go blitz shoulders today mate, shortly. The mrs is working till 8 so gunna be pretty bored tbh, might get some cardio in as well legs arent feeling bad so thats a bonus!

Mate im exactly the same i put off decorating the bedroom for about a year and in that year i decorated half of the mrs house lol

My car needs back brakes doing which ive got and an mot, i cant afford to have it done at the min but ive got use of other cars so ill prob leave mine till january!

You training after your done decorating today?

Im gunna add in them face pulls today aswell


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes mate shoulders tonight ..... have a goo session, and on the facepulls keep your elbows up X


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate shoulders tonight ..... have a goo session, and on the facepulls keep your elbows up X


Thanks mate yea i kept elbows up really felt it, it was good...

Heres what i did

Db press 15x12, 20x10, 25x7, 27.5x4(getting them up is the hard bit!)

Smith press 50x8, 60x4

Face pulls 36x16, 45x14, 54x12, 63x10

Side raises 7.5x12

Upright row 20x12

Superset upright row 40x8 with side raises 10x8 ---> fvcked

Superset same but with 30 row 7.5 raises 12 of each

Just 1 set of shrugs with 25k plates, 20 reps, wasnt going to shrug but felt rude not too lol

Cardio

Cross trainer 20 mins 140-150 hr


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

4 scram egg 2 toast for breakfast, had a shake just before this when i got in 60g whey


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just found this one mate, not sure how I missed it in the past. Good workout on the shoulders mate, and will be catching up on progress to date a little later, keep it up

Subb'd


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Just found this one mate, not sure how I missed it in the past. Good workout on the shoulders mate, and will be catching up on progress to date a little later, keep it up
> 
> Subb'd


Cheers mate i just did that 3 fold method on myself came back with 26% but i just put my weight as 100kg, havent weighed myself will it change the % of bf to different weights?

So now i have something to go by see if im going in the right direction! 26% is about right i would say tbh!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

willsy said:


> Cheers mate i just did that 3 fold method on myself came back with 26% but i just put my weight as 100kg, havent weighed myself will it change the % of bf to different weights?
> 
> So now i have something to go by see if im going in the right direction! 26% is about right i would say tbh!


Just had a play about with it the %'s stay the same which means i can ditch the scales and just go by my bf%, i will take a reading once a fortnight and see how im doing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

So looking back at last weeks shoulder session i did

Bb press 20x12, 30x10, 40x6

Db press 14x12, 20x8, 24x6, 26x3

This week db's were 27.5's for 4 reps so that is improvement, and although i didnt do bb i did smith 60x4 surely thats better than the bb 40x6 last week. Im hoping thats progression as i have been eating better recently

Got doms in my legs now too which is annoying! Thaught i'd got away with it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

On way to gym for fasted cardio took 10mg yohimbine will update when im done


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> On way to gym for fasted cardio took 10mg yohimbine will update when im done


Fcuking hell mate you mean business, cardio at 4:45am!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

big ste said:


> Fcuking hell mate you mean business, cardio at 4:45am!


Yea mate! Im not going to get anywhere without pulling my finger out! Considering keto or at least lowering carbs again!

Heres what i just did

Stairmaster 30 mins 310cal 127 floors

X trainer 10 mins 105 cals

Bike 10 mins 75 cals*

Not as many cals as i wanted to burn but tbh its the first time ive ever took notice of the cals burned!

Thats the longest ive ever managed on the stairmaster

Sweaty pig, as per!*

Going to go to the other gym this afternoon to do back & bi's

Yohimbine-what am i supposed to feel? I didnt feel any different and dont now, i thaught i felt it 20 mins in on stairmaster but it was just a tingle on the face then nothing! Maybe i should try 20mg before cardio?

Not going to eat just go back to bed and get a couple hours i think


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Blooming Nora! Proper early bird today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

R0B said:


> Blooming Nora! Proper early bird today.


Needs must mate im going for it, want to drop the fat!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

willsy said:


> Needs must mate im going for it, want to drop the fat!


That's dedication for you!

Now get back to sleep


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

R0B said:


> That's dedication for you!
> 
> Now get back to sleep


Im gunna try, just hope my legs are ok later gonna take the dog for a long ass walk and still have to train back yet!

Feeling hungry now! Damn it


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

willsy said:


> Im gunna try, just hope my legs are ok later gonna take the dog for a long ass walk and still have to train back yet!
> 
> Feeling hungry now! Damn it


You just don't stop do ya lol!?

Get some eggs down ya


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea im trying to keep moving using cals i suppose lol

Anybody know where is the best place to get t3? I have looked on UP but i browse on iphone and ADC doesnt work properly, how much is it on there?

UP do it for 20x20mcg £7.99

ADC?!?

Another source does...

£30***Tiromel Cytomel T3 25mcg x 100 tablets

Would that be the best value? And should it be taken around 100mcg ed?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Dog walk is done, just 1.5hr walk around moors valley, legs are a little stiff! Just got back&bi's to go yet!

Gunna lounge around for a bit first! Had 2 weetabix 2 toast and a shake for breakfast


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea im trying to keep moving using cals i suppose lol
> 
> Anybody know where is the best place to get t3? I have looked on UP but i browse on iphone and ADC doesnt work properly, how much is it on there?
> 
> ...


£30 for 25mcg x 100 isn't a bad price IMO, seen alot higher

Yeah take 100/150mcg ED first thing on waking on a empty stomach and leave 30/45 minute before eating! How you planning on running it? 2 days on/off 'Ausbuilt's choice' 6 weeks straight 'Mars choice'


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

big ste said:


> £30 for 25mcg x 100 isn't a bad price IMO, seen alot higher
> 
> Yeah take 100/150mcg ED first thing on waking on a empty stomach and leave 30/45 minute before eating! How you planning on running it? 2 days on/off 'Ausbuilt's choice' 6 weeks straight 'Mars choice'


Was just gunna run it 100mcg ed for the forseeable future, try it for a month or 2 and see how i like it! No real plan mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Havent been back to gym yet, havent had a motor my old man has been away to pick his mate up from the airport and the mrs been using hers (my mots up)...

Its gunna be busy in there now so i might leave it till this evening like 9 till it dies down. Either that or i'll go in the middle of the night to the 24hr gym. See how i feel, my legs are heavy now too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Fell asleep early last night and slept right through so i guess its back & bi's today then lol. Got work tonight so gunna do gym and that this morn and try to get back to bed!

Heres whats left in my stash aas wise









Thees only 5 amps of the test e left, i need to grab another bottle of test to run with eq...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

up and at it you slacker! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Deads 60x12, 100x10, 130x7, 150x4(thats defo my max)

Pullups wide assisted 12, 10, 8

V bar rows 100x12, 112x10, 125x8

Db rows 25x10, 30x10, 35x10

Bb curls

Cardio*

Xtrainer 20mins x train reverse

Treadmill hiit 1min 9kph 1min 4.5 incl 2 for 15 mins

Done

Now eating 4 scrambled eggs on toast and a shake! Gotta try get some sleep in before work tonight but im buzzing!

My tshirt was properly soaked after todays cardio  this gut has got to go if i keep going like this surely


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Deads 60x12, 100x10, 130x7, 150x4(thats defo my max)
> 
> Pullups wide assisted 12, 10, 8
> 
> ...


is it fcuk mate you could do 155 for 2 lol !!!! if you were training with me you would be fcukin made to do it aswell haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> is it fcuk mate you could do 155 for 2 lol !!!! if you were training with me you would be fcukin made to do it aswell haha


You think i should start doing that mate? Going right down to 2 reps every week on the big movements like deads squats bench shoulder press?

And is it a good idea to have a lighter week every month or so? Like a deload sorta thing?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> You think i should start doing that mate? Going right down to 2 reps every week on the big movements like deads squats bench shoulder press?
> 
> And is it a good idea to have a lighter week every month or so? Like a deload sorta thing?


on my big compounds if i want weight and reps i stagger my reps down and weight up

so reps will be 15/12/10/8/6/4/2 and my weight will go up every set

it works really well mate , pushes through plateus quickly and it enables your body to be fully warmed up and ready to roll by time you get down to the big weights and low reps so it cuts injury right down...

definitely give it a go mate !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> on my big compounds if i want weight and reps i stagger my reps down and weight up
> 
> so reps will be 15/12/10/8/6/4/2 and my weight will go up every set
> 
> ...


Ill do this from my next session mate cheers 

Chest is my next one hope theres someone there to spot me its a bit d1ck training alone sometimes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

There goes 1ml t350 1ml eq, just a shame eq takes so long to kick in... I shoulda stayed on it before!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> There goes 1ml t350 1ml eq, just a shame eq takes so long to kick in... I shoulda stayed on it before!


What is your cycle mate, and where are you on it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Well i started on test e 500mg a week and tri tren 360mg a week after 5 weeks had to come off the tren was too sweaty moody and wasnt really in the right place for them sides, so i carried on with test but t350 700mg a week was going to run eq with it but i only did for the first week then just stayed on the test, so ive been on test 350 @700mg a week for 5 weeks and im adding in eq and going for another 10 weeks before i come off for a few months.

So

1-5 test e 500mg

1-5 tren 360mg

5-10 t350 700mg

10-20 t350 700mg

10-20 eq 400mg


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Well i started on test e 500mg a week and tri tren 360mg a week after 5 weeks had to come off the tren was too sweaty moody and wasnt really in the right place for them sides, so i carried on with test but t350 700mg a week was going to run eq with it but i only did for the first week then just stayed on the test, so ive been on test 350 @700mg a week for 5 weeks and im adding in eq and going for another 10 weeks before i come off for a few months.
> 
> So
> 
> ...


Big cycle mate. Hows it going strength and gains wise?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

get in there willsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Big cycle mate. Hows it going strength and gains wise?


My diets been all over the place but ive generally been in deficit and dropped some bodyfat but that being said i have gained a slight bit of strength, my traps delts look a lot better and clothes are tighter around my shoulders/chest and a lot looser around my gut, ive dropped a jean size and now them jeans are loose on the waist so id say prob 3" off the waist. My strength is climbing slowly but consistantly i would say, ive upped my cals slightly now and im eating clean carbs so my strength should increase more as i was very low carb before 1800cals now prob around 2200-2400 cals.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Soo bored at work on my break, its much less boring if you smoke in your lunch breaks but since ive given up its crap lol. Gunna get to the gym after work might just do a cardio session, the only thing left to train is chest then its back to legs and im not doing them till sunday mornin so i'll prob do chest sat morning.

Might just try get an hour of cardio done, if i can! Thinking of keto a lot the past few days as my training and cardio has been going well i cant help but feel my progress will be better on keto! Im sure of it, might have to do it again i think. Debating it in my head


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If ur progressing, keep doing what ur doin, stop swapping and changing lol I'm also at work woo!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Pay day today at work  then get paid from my old job next week if they can manage that! Retardo's


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> If ur progressing, keep doing what ur doin, stop swapping and changing lol I'm also at work woo!!


^^^^^ this is exactly what i was going to say mate... people see results and then change there diet or routine or something lol... stick with it willsy until you have reaped everything out of it you can, then when progress stalls just make small changes mate ... your doing well pal so n need to go uprooting everything thats working on a whim X


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> If ur progressing, keep doing what ur doin, stop swapping and changing lol I'm also at work woo!!





flinty90 said:


> ^^^^^ this is exactly what i was going to say mate... people see results and then change there diet or routine or something lol... stick with it willsy until you have reaped everything out of it you can, then when progress stalls just make small changes mate ... your doing well pal so n need to go uprooting everything thats working on a whim X


Ok guys i know im a pain in the ass i change up all the time and probably hinder my own progress!

Just got back from work spend an hour with the mrs whilst she gets ready for work then im off to gym. Still not sure weather to lift or not, think i'll just stick with cardio today, plus its the only time i get to ronse some music out at the minute!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Right-o cardio...

Xtrain reverse 25mins

Hiit treadmill incl. 10kph/4.5kph 1min stints 15mins

Rowing machine 5 mins level 5

Stationary bike (watching jeremy kyle the [email protected]) 20 mins

Done

Sweaty barsteward again and nips sore from my baggy tshirt rubbing up n down them lol killer


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

willsy said:


> Right-o cardio...
> 
> Xtrain reverse 25mins
> 
> ...


Nice cardio sesh mate. Atleast you had Jezza to keep the anger and adrenaline running :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Nice cardio sesh mate. Atleast you had Jezza to keep the anger and adrenaline running :lol:


Yea i hate him to be fair but getting a bit bored of the same music after a few songs! Best cardio session ive had for a long time though!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea i hate him to be fair but getting a bit bored of the same music after a few songs! Best cardio session ive had for a long time though!


Yeah, he's just seem like a wee c*nt to me, but it's the people on it that makes me laugh. Thats cool man, it's good when your up for a good cardio sesh, but when you can't be ar*ed and know you have too, those are the annoying ones! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, he's just seem like a wee c*nt to me, but it's the people on it that makes me laugh. Thats cool man, it's good when your up for a good cardio sesh, but when you can't be ar*ed and know you have too, those are the annoying ones! lol


Yea lol its got some messed up criteria to get on that show, it must have!

I got 5 mins in and thaught fvck this but then after about 10 mins i just got stuck in.

Just had some weetabix and a shake


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea lol its got some messed up criteria to get on that show, it must have!
> 
> I got 5 mins in and thaught fvck this but then after about 10 mins i just got stuck in.
> 
> Just had some weetabix and a shake


Well whatever the criteria is, I know stupidity comes in there somewhere :lol:

Well in mate...you passed the f*ck this stage...I think I get that as soon as I look at it :whistling:

Get some porridge down ya bro...beats anything :thumbs:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well whatever the criteria is, I know stupidity comes in there somewhere :lol:
> 
> Well in mate...you passed the f*ck this stage...I think I get that as soon as I look at it :whistling:
> 
> Get some porridge down ya bro...beats anything :thumbs:


Only thing is i dont like porridge without sugar/jam/honey so no can do mate lol, although im thinking about trying some with chock whey in it, could be lush or rank lol not sure which way it will go!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Get some plasters on those sore nips !!

PMSL


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

R0B said:


> Get some plasters on those sore nips !!
> 
> PMSL


No plasters round here mate! Got super glue and duct tape incase i get a real cut! Think ill wear a different t-shirt next time!

Anyway bath then bed for me


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

willsy said:


> No plasters round here mate! Got super glue and duct tape incase, I'm a thick cvnt! Think ill wear a different t-shirt next time!
> 
> Anyway bath then bed for me


Cheeky Fix


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

R0B said:


> Cheeky fvcker


^more like it^

you jabbed some juice yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

willsy said:


> ^more like it^
> 
> you jabbed some juice yet?


Not till the morning


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Just went and had the worst chest session ever, trained alone and ive got some sort of mental block ive built up about getting stuck, that mixed with feeling weak and achey back wasnt good 

Bench bar x15, 50x12, 60x10, 70x6, 75x4, 80x3 (weak today got a lot more last week wtf?)

Incline dbs 20x8, 25x7, 30x3(lost it)

Rope pulldown 80x15, 90x13, 100x12

Cgbp bar x20, 30x15

Overhead rope pulls didnt log weights 3 sets

That was all, felt pretty crap tbh. Bad day

I guess i need a training partner at least for chest day!

Gunna do legs 2mo again just gunna build up leg sessions slowly i think, i need to look long term not week to week... month to month year to year i need to be consistant etc. i know it i just dont apply it!

Pi55ed off with that session tbh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mate if you not got a spotter i would stick to a moderate weight and go for more reps. lightish weights and low reps isnt going to do you any good pal x


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mate if you not got a spotter i would stick to a moderate weight and go for more reps. lightish weights and low reps isnt going to do you any good pal x


Bb bench bar x 20, 50x12, 70x8, 80x6

That was last week i think ive gone for too many sets and tired myself out, and i was feeling shlt from work etc. i always do incline db but flat with bb you think i should just switch to db if i have no spotter?

Tbf i wasnt feeling it today been tired might be the cardio i been putting in but havent upped my cals :/

Dust it off and move on


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Mate... I'm the same and since I came off cycle my strength has dropped which is a kick to the balls, but I just remind myself you can't get big and strong while eating a low calorie diet and trying to drop bodyfat.

That's my excuse anyway :whistling:

I did push on Thursday-

Flat bench BB 70x8 80x2 failed on 3rd 70x6 70x6 70x4

DB incline 25x6 25x6 25x5 25x4 25x3 failed on 4th

Military press 50x3 failed on 4th 30x6 30x6 30x6 30x5

Dips failure x 5

To make it worst this lad came in about 13st got on the flat bench with the 30s for reps then 40s for reps I was thinking he's strong for his size then he got the 50s out I was thinking there's fcuking no way he's getting them up, if he does I'm going home and giving up all together! Anyway he comes over and asked me to spot him so I did, the [email protected] got 8 out of them!

I was fcuking heart broken!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

big ste said:


> Mate... I'm the same and since I came off cycle my strength has dropped which is a kick to the balls, but I just remind myself you can't get big and strong while eating a low calorie diet and trying to drop bodyfat.
> 
> That's my excuse anyway :whistling:
> 
> ...


I know what your saying mate! Lol

Thing is the weaker im getting and less i can lift i actually look bigger and better?!? Its really weird, like im losing bf and feeling a lot fuller etc. im not too concearned with the numbers just yet as im hoping to lean out to 12-15%bf then do a real clean bulk! Next year will be my year! If i dont look no good by the end of next year i might aswell give it up for good


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh yea i upped my dose of tane temperarily as i havent been taking daily keep forgetting so i took 100mg yesterday, 80mg today gunna stay on 80 for a weekthen back down to 40mg, having a breakout got a big deep bast4rd right beside my spine so painful that i thaught i had pulled my rhomboid again for a minute! Also got a few little ones round my thighs and ass which i dont normally get?!? Weird, anyway they are getting it with the tane!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Up and ready for work, fvcking tired glad its my last night for the week gunna dose up on some dnp and hammer in some training and cardio over the next few days ive got off! A bit annoyed with work as everybody gets an isle each every night and they are trying to get me to do 3 on my own?!? Wtf i just take my time like everyone else if its not done, tough they need to take on more people!

Looking forward to my Days off


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Work tonight!

That must suck.

Everything else ok bro?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Yea all good in the hood mate, just moody and tired! Gonna stay up adter work and do some xmas shopping and get my bro his bday pressy too.

How you going?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea all good in the hood mate, just moody and tired! Gonna stay up adter work and do some xmas shopping and get my bro his bday pressy too.
> 
> How you going?


Jesus you'll be pooped!

What you getting him......?!

I'm good thank mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Jesus you'll be pooped!
> 
> What you getting him......?!
> 
> I'm good thank mate.


Prob a jacket/jumper/tshirt or something i dunno but i know he needs clothes and if i give him money he will probably spend it on weed so...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

willsy said:


> Prob a jacket/jumper/tshirt or something i dunno but i know he needs clothes and if i give him money he will probably spend it on weed so...


Good shout !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Home from work at 7, slept 8-10.30 now im up for the day, going to train legs later tonight and maybe a bit of cardio afterwards if i can! Pretty tired tbh but dont want to waste the day...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

willsy said:


> Home from work at 7, slept 8-10.30 now im up for the day, going to train legs later tonight and maybe a bit of cardio afterwards if i can! Pretty tired tbh but dont want to waste the day...


Take no prisoners on those wheels !!

Have a good day at the shops buddy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

R0B said:


> Take no prisoners on those wheels !!
> 
> Have a good day at the shops buddy :lol:


Cheers mate i'll try, still breaking them in though! Lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

willsy said:


> Cheers mate i'll try, still breaking them in though! Lol


They'll get there, especially with all that gear your body soaks up :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Howas it going Willsy everything on the up matey ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Howas it going Willsy everything on the up matey ????


Yea i think so mate clothes fitting better again, superdry xl jacket has been tight on belly put it on today its loose, really loose and toght around shoulders 

My shape is coming along leaps and bounds just a shame about strength atm

I think the cardio the last week has been very beneficial best keep it up!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Yea i think so mate clothes fitting better again, superdry xl jacket has been tight on belly put it on today its loose, really loose and toght around shoulders
> 
> My shape is coming along leaps and bounds just a shame about strength atm
> 
> I think the cardio the last week has been very beneficial best keep it up!


Always nice mate when things are tight and loose in all the right places lol... definitely good work there then mate . and yes that little cardio helps no end with everything !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Always nice mate when things are tight and loose in all the right places lol... definitely good work there then mate . and yes that little cardio helps no end with everything !!!!


I think your right about the cardio mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Ha i just negged some [email protected] never done it before lol just thaught i'd share!

Im shattered think i might leave legs till 2mo i need matchsticks to hold my eye lids up lol. No harm in a day off anyway right!

Had a cheat day, sausage sarny for breaky, chicken wrap lunch (with chips) and roast chicken dinner so not bad - the chips!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

willsy said:


> Ha i just negged some [email protected] never done it before lol just thaught i'd share!
> 
> Im shattered think i might leave legs till 2mo i need matchsticks to hold my eye lids up lol. No harm in a day off anyway right!
> 
> Had a cheat day, sausage sarny for breaky, chicken wrap lunch (with chips) and roast chicken dinner so not bad - the chips!


You don't have to tell everyone you negged me!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi ho hi ho its of to gym we go...

Legs and cardio need doing today, not sure if i can hit them both in one go... So i think cardio for now, legs later at the other gym... But i'll see how i feel this morning might switch it round yet


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Squats, bar x15

Hack squats?!? Bar behind legs? 60x10, 70x10, 80x8, 90x8

Db squats 36x10, 36x8 36x8 (36 biggest db's in this gym)

Thaught id do something different to normal squats as they hurt my arms between my bicep and delt feels like it pulls everytime...

Not going to do calves think im going to chuck them in with shoulders, really wanna get on the cardio! Weird!

15mins stairmaster

15mins hiit treadmill

That was it felt fvcked! Really chesty/queesy i think it might be some crap coming out from smoking

Really liked the feel of them squats with the bar behind my legs. I know i shouldnt be able to do cardio after legs if im training them hard enough but like i said im easing them in over a few weeks before i go all out, think i need to start enjoying leg sessions first!

Im going to try and sneak another cardio session in later too if i can


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

So i had breakfast with the mrs then she went to work, so i got bored and went for some cardio...

30mins xtrainer

Bike (watching jk lol) 20mins

10mins jogging/hiit mish mash!

Is too much cardio going to do me any harm? Bearing in mind im like 26%bodyfat and want to be 12%! might be a stupid question but i feel like going again later on tonight at some point


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> So i had breakfast with the mrs then she went to work, so i got bored and went for some cardio...
> 
> 30mins xtrainer
> 
> ...


I wouldn't of thought so with the amount of gear your pinning  and aslong as calories aren't stupidly low your good to go mate, just try not to over train!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

big ste said:


> I wouldn't of thought so with the amount of gear your pinning  and aslong as calories aren't stupidly low your good to go mate, just try not to over train!


Well its decided i think i'll go again tonight if im able too 

Never really researched much on cardio so dont know a lot about it.

Time to smash it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh yea i took 200mg dnp at 6am and just took another 200mg aswell, maybe one more dose before bed tonight. Gunna run it up till wednesday, really want to make this cut a bit faster im fed up of constantly cutting i would like to try my hand at a bul in 2012, prob winter time


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Oh yea i took 200mg dnp at 6am and just took another 200mg aswell, maybe one more dose before bed tonight. Gunna run it up till wednesday, really want to make this cut a bit faster im fed up of constantly cutting i would like to try my hand at a bul in 2012, prob winter time


I'm the same, sick of cutting but I'm not even going to consider bulking now until I've got my abs out so I can monitor process properly! That's why I gave up on my last bulk because just felt fat and bloated all the time and with me having high bodyfat as well I just felt sh!t and looked a mess... Well at lease in my eyes anyway although the missus said different.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

big ste said:


> I'm the same, sick of cutting but I'm not even going to consider bulking now until I've got my abs out so I can monitor process properly! That's why I gave up on my last bulk because just felt fat and bloated all the time and with me having high bodyfat as well I just felt sh!t and looked a mess... Well at lease in my eyes anyway altought the missus said different.


Yea we are our own worst critics though mate remember that. Im just going to try to get as lean as i can, ive never seen my abs since being old enough to remember mate, i think i can do it im so determined and really putting the effort in so i hope i can keep going. Ive done well to stay off the scales and im not going back on them for a long time. I dont care about weight its all about how my body looks...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm 27 now and the last I seen my abs I was about 21 but even then it was only an outline never had them out properly but I will have them out next summer, even if it means running 1g + DNP ED and not eating at all I WILL have them out  lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

big ste said:


> I'm 27 now and the last I seen my abs I was about 21 but even then it was only an outline never had them out properly but I will have them out next summer, even if it means running 1g + DNP ED and not eating at all I WILL have them out  lol


God this fvcking dnp i been sweating and starving all day! Lol

Yea ive never seen my abs not sure i have any lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I slept right thru and now im feeling a bit shlt! Fvck the dnp today, yesterday put me off i was proper starving sweating tired and grumpy!

Gunna do shoulders today, keep it simple again press, raises, face pulls and shrugs. Maybe washed down with some cardio


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

So shoulders this morning...

Db press 10x15, 15x12, 20x10, 25x8, 27.5x4 having trouble getting them in position i feel it drains my energy before i start!

Smith press 50x10, 60x8, 65x6, 70x4 (wtf is going on lol) 75x1

^pleased with this last week only got up to 60x4

Face pulls 45x16, 54x12, 58.5x12, 67.5x10

Side raises 10x10, 10x10, 7.5x14

Shrugs bb 60x16, 90x12, 110x12

Calve raises standing 72x16, 90x10, 90x12, 90x12

Done

No cardio need to go get a haircut n shlt, will do some later on 

Oh skin on my face is drying up from the higher dose of tane but its part of the package! Might have some cash in hand work few days a week doing groundwork mon,tues,weds so that'll be a nice top up!

Also jab day yesterday, smooth as silk  thats all for now


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Me an you both mate - I had shoulders also.

Nice workout, except when were calves part of your shoulders :lol: good work on the new heaviest weights as well!

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Me an you both mate - I had shoulders also.
> 
> Nice workout, except when were calves part of your shoulders :lol: good work on the new heaviest weights as well!
> 
> :thumb:


Yea i left calves out yesterday when doing legs so chucked them in today. Think i might do it from now on tbh!

Yea im happy with the weight increase, my shoulders have always been a weak lagging part and now they are almost on par with chest :/


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

My t-shirt after yesterdays cardio lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> My t-shirt after yesterdays cardio lol


Good session then :lol:

Mine look very similar. Am back at the gym tonight for a pure cardio session, and cant wait... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

willsy said:


> Smith press 50x10, 60x8, 65x6, 70x4 (wtf is going on lol) 75x1
> 
> ^pleased with this last week only got up to 60x4


Good work Willsy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Good session then :lol:
> 
> Mine look very similar. Am back at the gym tonight for a pure cardio session, and cant wait... :thumbup1:


I am too mate i think, not sure what time though yet! See what i feel like prob go between 2-4am 



R0B said:


> Good work Willsy!


Cheers mate  nice to see some increases especially on a defecit 

I want to dead 160 2mo i hope just to top my week off


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

willsy said:


> Cheers mate  nice to see some increases especially on a defecit
> 
> I want to dead 160 2mo i hope just to top my week off


Just put your back into it, boom boom! I'm here all week


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Right off for a fasted cardio session! Slept a bit longer than i meant to lol im a bit late but who cares


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Stair master 20mins

Xtrainer 20mins

Rowing machine 10mins

Thats enough for me.

Back and bi's later on...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Stair master 20mins
> 
> Xtrainer 20mins
> 
> ...


Now that's my sort of cardio session. Good man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Now that's my sort of cardio session. Good man.


Yea that rowing machine finished me off. Question for you diggy, or anyone who knows, my gym has just put in some of them power plates? Is there any point in using them? I cant see them doing much tbh whats the point?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Deads 70x10, 110x8, 130x6, 150x4 (proper dizzy fvcked) not ready to go any higher, next week maybe i will not confident my form will hold up any heavier... Wanted 160 aswell 

Wide grip pullups assisted 12,10,10

Bb BOR bar x15, 40x10, 50x10, 60x8, 70x8 (dont normally do these so just getting used to form etc not going to heavy yet)

Cable curls 3 sets

Db curls 3 sets

That was it, no more cardio might do some later on. I look so much better this last week its unreal, still not good to a stranger but im starting to see some real differences and the mrs keeps commenting!  she hasnt said nothing about my tiny balls though lol.*

All in all that session was OK but not like i wanted it, i am really going all out to pull that 150 its a shame...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

She spoke to me about your tiny balls, oh how we laughed ......

Ahem, I mean good session bro!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

R0B said:


> She spoke to me about your tiny balls, oh how we laughed ......
> 
> Ahem, I mean good session bro!


Pffft lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Deads 70x10, 110x8, 130x6, 150x4 (proper dizzy fvcked) not ready to go any higher, next week maybe i will not confident my form will hold up any heavier... Wanted 160 aswell
> 
> Wide grip pullups assisted 12,10,10
> 
> ...


Another nice session Willsy. Dont overdo it and blow something  You breathing on the deads, or do you hold your breath and go red? If teh latter probably why you went dizzy. I can't remember whose journal it was in but they had a similar problem, and it was suggested by one of the strongmen here to change breathing, but can't remember which - I'll have a look later.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Deads 70x10, 110x8, 130x6, 150x4 (proper dizzy fvcked) not ready to go any higher, next week maybe i will not confident my form will hold up any heavier... Wanted 160 aswell
> 
> Wide grip pullups assisted 12,10,10
> 
> ...


keep with it mate dont go heavier on deads yet you just get more good reps out of them pal... 150 for 4 is not to be sniffed at brother X


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Another nice session Willsy. Dont overdo it and blow something  You breathing on the deads, or do you hold your breath and go red? If teh latter probably why you went dizzy. I can't remember whose journal it was in but they had a similar problem, and it was suggested by one of the strongmen here to change breathing, but can't remember which - I'll have a look later.


Both mate breathing in as i go down out as i lift, but face still goes red with a big vien coming out my forehead that i never see apart from deads lol

In hindsight i should of done as flinty suggested last week and went for 155x2 but im scared of sacrificing form for weight and wrecking my back :/


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Both mate breathing in as i go down out as i lift, but face still goes red with a big vien coming out my forehead that i never see apart from deads lol
> 
> *In hindsight i should of done as flinty suggested last week and went for 155x2 but im scared of sacrificing form for weight and wrecking my back* :/


only do that when your 100 % with form mate.. dont you dare go fcukin yourself up for an extra 5 kg... you do 150 kg for more reps you will benefit just as much as 155 kg for 2 reps...

when you start easily p1ssing 8 - 10 reps mate thats when i would up the weight (AS LONG AS FORM IS SAFE) x


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> keep with it mate dont go heavier on deads yet you just get more good reps out of them pal... 150 for 4 is not to be sniffed at brother X


Cheers flinty, to be fair i deadlift more than my mates who have been training longer but they dont do deads lol, chest, lats, delts, arms and abs only! No legs or lower back etc... Just takes the p1ss they look better than me lol but you know the type

Ive got one mate who used to do all lifts who used to get 260 out for reps and hack squat machine thing with 425kg on it! But he's stopped training now and got fat, otherwise i would have trained with him 

Gotta do this on my own but my motivation is at an all time high and working 3 days a week is helping a lot aswell


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> only do that when your 100 % with form mate.. dont you dare go fcukin yourself up for an extra 5 kg... you do 150 kg for more reps you will benefit just as much as 155 kg for 2 reps...
> 
> when you start easily p1ssing 8 - 10 reps mate thats when i would up the weight (AS LONG AS FORM IS SAFE) x


Yea thanks mate i agree with how important form is, i am strict with everything to be safe and get all i can out of each lift mate 

I want to lift 160 by the end of this year god damn it lol, i'll rep 150 next couple weeks then go for 160 just before end of december then hopefully


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Cheers flinty, to be fair i deadlift more than my mates who have been training longer but they dont do deads lol, chest, lats, delts, arms and abs only! No legs or lower back etc... Just takes the p1ss they look better than me lol but you know the type
> 
> Ive got one mate who used to do all lifts who used to get 260 out for reps and hack squat machine thing with 425kg on it! But he's stopped training now and got fat, otherwise i would have trained with him
> 
> Gotta do this on my own but my motivation is at an all time high and working 3 days a week is helping a lot aswell


Mate from where you mind was at a few weeks ago i must say that your attitude has changed so much, your motivated , determined, and your results are following and your constantly buzzing at the minute..

good on you mate cos its only you that have made all these changes and making it happen...

May you continue to keep your head high and your effort and results at a maximum XX

repped


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Mate from where you mind was at a few weeks ago i must say that your attitude has changed so much, your motivated , determined, and your results are following and your constantly buzzing at the minute..
> 
> good on you mate cos its only you that have made all these changes and making it happen...
> 
> ...


Cheers flinty 

Tbh the journal helps i know i bitch a lot etc but i find if i miss a session or eat a lot of crap i have to come on here and confess...

I've made myself accountable for my actions and its working


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Side note, skin is pretty greasey today even on accutane :/ worrying

Havent had greasy skin for months since i started the tane


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

willsy said:


> Side note, skin is pretty greasey today even on accutane :/ worrying
> 
> Havent had greasy skin for months since i started the tane


Have a shower you greezy cnut


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Breda said:


> Have a shower you greezy cnut


LOL

have mate, twice! Problem is a shower dries you out then your skin over compensates and makes itself greasy, then the grease gets bacteria munching it cuz it loves it and hey presto ACNE...

Pain in the ass mate!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

willsy said:


> LOL
> 
> have mate, twice! Problem is a shower dries you out then your skin over compensates and makes itself greasy, then the grease gets bacteria munching it cuz it loves it and hey presto ACNE...
> 
> Pain in the ass mate!


Without trying to soud like a *** here but would moisturing not help any?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Breda said:


> Without trying to soud like a *** here but would moisturing not help any?


Yes youre right mate it does help a lot, but it doesnt eliminate the problem, not for me anyway.

I have to use different creams on face/body/hands aswell as my skin is very dry and sensitive, if i put something wrong on my face it goes beetroot stings and looks burnt!

But yes moisturing after a shower defo helps


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Just had a nice chicken shish kebab  and a can of coke zero

Bang tidy


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Just had a cardio session with the mrs, yes she finally came to gym with me 

Anyway i just did what she wanted so i dont put her off!

So 10mins stair master

10mins rowing machine

10mins jog 7-12kph

Then she wanted to have a go on some resistance stuff so did a few sets of light rope pulldowns, tricep extention machine and seated dip machine, she has a thing about her arms wants to shift her 'bingo wings'

That was it, going to do chest and tri's later then going to get sime sleep in today, got work tonight...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

willsy said:


> Bench bar x15, 50x12, 60x10, 70x6, 75x4, 80x3 (weak today got a lot more last week wtf?)
> 
> Incline dbs 20x8, 25x7, 30x3(lost it)
> 
> ...


Quoted last weeks chest session for comparison, quite an improvement this week 

Bench Bb bar x20, 50x10, 70x10, 80x6, 80x4*

Incline db's 25x10, 27.5x10, 30x6*

Db flys 10x12, 10x12 enough front delts are hammered

Cgbp 30x15, 40x12, 40x13

Thats it not doing any isolations for tri's today tried to keep it all compound movements, although i did chuck in flys...

Im thinking about taking tri's bi's and abs and giving them their own day, might help keep focus on chest/back days and gives me an extra day in the gym i been going every day and twice a day recently but only have a 4 day split... I know im a fvcker for changing stuff all the time but surely this will do no harm? Any opinions please guys?

Anyway im happy with that session but really want to get above 100kg for flat bench...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Quoted last weeks chest session for comparison, quite an improvement this week
> 
> Bench Bb bar x20, 50x10, 70x10, 80x6, 80x4*
> 
> ...


Good session mate...

I always do arms seperate mate once a fortnight... i really dont feel like after my back or chest sessions i can do anymore , at most i will do just 1 exercise and 3 sets for tri's or bi's on same day as chest or back (if i really can)...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Good session mate...
> 
> I always do arms seperate mate once a fortnight... i really dont feel like after my back or chest sessions i can do anymore , at most i will do just 1 exercise and 3 sets for tri's or bi's on same day as chest or back (if i really can)...


Yea i think i'll try it mate got nothing to lose, on the arms day 6-9sets for bi's and tri's each would be fine?

Loving the gym at the minute


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i normally do 3 or 4 on triceps and 3 on biceps !!!!

Dont worry too much about counting reps though pal. just keep going until you cant go no more .....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i normally do 3 or 4 on triceps and 3 on biceps !!!!
> 
> Dont worry too much about counting reps though pal. just keep going until you cant go no more .....


Sweet cheers dr.flinty


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Cant sleep, first night shift back is always the worst... Plus doesnt help im on here on my phone in bed...

Got about and hour n half now im awake again...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Cant sleep, first night shift back is always the worst... Plus doesnt help im on here on my phone in bed...
> 
> Got about and hour n half now im awake again...


put the phone down or at least onto a porn site, knock one out, then sleep mate !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> put the phone down or at least onto a porn site, knock one out, then sleep mate !!!


Lol i might do that you know!

Ive got my jab to do today again but it always wakes me up makes me buzzing!

Right im going to try get some zzzz again... If it fails i might be back after a crafty [email protected]!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

That didnt work...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Just took some measurements to compare to last month, its going the right way but doesnt sound as much as it looks in the mirror

Round belly at bellybutton level from 42 to 38

Biceps (fatceps) from 15 to 16

Quads from 25 to 26

Calves from 17.5 to 17

I was in a 38 waist about 6 weeks ago and now a 36 is getting a bit loose too

Still a long way to go but getting better


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

if everything is goin in the right direction you gotta be happy

Progress is progress bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> if everything is goin in the right direction you gotta be happy
> 
> Progress is progress bro


Yea mate pretty happy, been very positive lately im enjoying it! Best keep it up


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok gunna have 2mo or today as a rest day (friday). Really tired at work got 6 hours to go...

Why is it you only feel tired and can sleep when you have to be up?!?

Anyway going to try getting loads of sleeps and if i wake up take a shake and back to sleep! Its gunna be a sleepy rest grow recovery day lol

Peace out brothers


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea defo having a day off im led in bed pretty fvcked was a looong night!

Sleep as much as possable today then legs 2mo morning after work...

Had scrambled egg n toast and a 60g whey shake with milk today as a treat lol

ZzzzzzZZZzZzz


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Yea defo having a day off im led in bed pretty fvcked was a looong night!
> 
> Sleep as much as possable today then legs 2mo morning after work...
> 
> ...


Night mate hahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

So im up 

Just under 5 hours sleep i was aiming for 10...

Took 200mg dnp this morning going to see how i am at work if im not too sweaty this time around then i will run it at 200mg ed for as long as i can tolerate!

Going to close the eyes and lay here for a bit in the hopes of falling asleep!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I'm interested to see how you get on with the DNP, will be watching with keen interest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> I'm interested to see how you get on with the DNP, will be watching with keen interest.


Well mate tbh ive made a deal with myself to not use the scales! I get too caught up with the numbers and mess up what im doing so all i can do is caliper bf% if you want me to do it now and when i stop dnp?

I have used dnp for 3-4 days a few times but i hate sweating at work its just plain nasty so i have not stayed on it very long. Im hoping i can use it longer this time around though!

I took 400mg one day last week i think and it just made me so burnt out and starving all day


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Well mate tbh ive made a deal with myself to not use the scales! I get too caught up with the numbers and mess up what im doing so all i can do is caliper bf% if you want me to do it now and when i stop dnp?
> 
> I have used dnp for 3-4 days a few times but i hate sweating at work its just plain nasty so i have not stayed on it very long. Im hoping i can use it longer this time around though!
> 
> I took 400mg one day last week i think and it just made me so burnt out and starving all day


No it was more about the way it made you feel, what impact it has on your training, sleep patterns, eating etc. It would be good to know what you lost, but it seems to be between 0.5 and 1lb per day from what I understand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

I just took my bf 3 point method about 5 times and the worst one was 24%...

im not sure this is correct when only last week it was 26% when i took it... Seems too much of a drop?

Anyway its all i can go by i guess the more i take it the less varying it will be


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> No it was more about the way it made you feel, what impact it has on your training, sleep patterns, eating etc. It would be good to know what you lost, but it seems to be between 0.5 and 1lb per day from what I understand.


Oh right well today ive just woke up didnt really feel anything, but i had two rounds of wholemeal toast and a shake, about an hour ago and im quite warm now. Not sweating or anything just warm.

When ive used before it just tends to make everything just that little bit harder and has me panting quite easy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

willsy said:


> Oh right well today ive just woke up didnt really feel anything, but i had two rounds of wholemeal toast and a shake, about an hour ago and im quite warm now. Not sweating or anything just warm.
> 
> When ive used before it just tends to make everything just that little bit harder and has me panting quite easy!


Does it get on your nerves at all mate, the out of breath easily...?

Would do my nut in!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> Does it get on your nerves at all mate, the out of breath easily...?
> 
> Would do my nut in!


Yea it does at work around people but the rest of the time i dont care tbh, im doing it for a reason so the sides should be worth it. Personally tren effects me worse for being out of breath, but dnp makes me tired all the time aswell.

Right i just ran downstairs to weigh myself and back up and in on the verge of breaking a sweat! Its weird but 200mg is enough for me, im always hot anyway though.

Ok so according to my scales im bang on 16 stone, 26.6%bf and 30.4bmi

Knew i shouldnt of weighed myself! Annoyed ive gained half a stone since starting this journal! Wierd cause my measurements are better, im definately leaner imo and family comment saying im looking very fit etc :/

Ok so i'll commit to 2 weeks of the dnp at 200mg ed weekly weigh in aswell in the sake of science bro's


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea it does at work around people but the rest of the time i dont care tbh, im doing it for a reason so the sides should be worth it. Personally tren effects me worse for being out of breath, but dnp makes me tired all the time aswell.
> 
> Right i just ran downstairs to weigh myself and back up and in on the verge of breaking a sweat! Its weird but 200mg is enough for me, im always hot anyway though.
> 
> ...


Concentrate on the BF% buddy they are the important ones. If they are dropping then any gains are muscle, which is a result.  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Concentrate on the BF% buddy they are the important ones. If they are dropping then any gains are muscle, which is a result.  :thumb:


Yep your right mate 

Which should i follow though, they shady scales reading or my shady caliper readings? Lol

I should just carry on doing what im doing there is no way i can be gaining fat with what i eat and how i train surely :/ i hope lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

So i just took the cat to the vets cuz it started to stink. He said how long has it smelt like this, i said about 3 weeks, he said thats how long its been fvcking dead then lol

Classic just seen it on bookface


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

willsy said:


> So i just took the cat to the vets cuz it started to stink. He said how long has it smelt like this, i said about 3 weeks, he said thats how long its been fvcking dead then lol
> 
> Classic just seen it on bookface


PMSL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Woke up been pretty hot slept on top of the sheets with fan on and this is just 200mg. 12 hours since i took it and still hot so no idea the half life of it either. Will be monitoring for when i cool down. I'm expecting to be a bit hot at work today...

Still a bit tired aswell, want more than 4-5 hours sleep in one hit 

so work then gym, legs and some cardio for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Have a good shift bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheers rob, love just doing 3 nights im nearly half way thru my week which only started yesterday! Its really good for hitting gym got so much free time! Not much money tho but still...

Oh yea not the best start to the dnp run as when i got up and went downstairs the mrs only brings in chippy for tea... Bugger! Extra cardio for me this week lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

willsy said:


> Cheers rob, love just doing 3 nights im nearly half way thru my week which only started yesterday! Its really good for hitting gym got so much free time! Not much money tho but still...
> 
> Oh yea not the best start to the dnp run as when i got up and went downstairs the mrs only brings in chippy for tea... Bugger! Extra cardio for me this week lol


Tut,tut,tut.

Can't be helped when the missus brings in some snap and it's not nutritional !

Mine does it too :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

On my break now, sweated a bit at the start, but its not too bad now i'm thinking its wearing off...

Which is good now i know to take it as soon as i finish work that way it shouldnt be too bad to go back to work the next day. I'm going to take 400mg ed on my days off, if i can stand it, split dose.

Im wondering what can be acheived doing this for 2 weeks with an hours cardio ed and 5 days weight training... Quite a bit im hoping


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Get back too work!

400mg a day, you'll wither away


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Get back too work!
> 
> 400mg a day, you'll wither away


Im hoping i do wither away! I bumped into a homeless guy last week who said he hadnt eaten for two weeks, i said fvck me i wish i had your willpower!

Going bk to work in 5... This is me pretty much half way thru my working week now


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

willsy said:


> Im hoping i do wither away! I bumped into a homeless guy last week who said he hadnt eaten for two weeks, i said fvck me i wish i had your willpower!
> 
> Going bk to work in 5... This is me pretty much half way thru my working week now


PMSL! Ya daft sod.

Yeah yeah, I've heard you! Swine.

I'm only up because of kids  Bless em.

Enjoy the rest of your shift !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Hack squat 50x10, 70x10, 90x10, 110x8

Leg press 104.3x10, 131.5x8, 149.7x7 (no energy havent eat since 1.00 am :/ )

Extentions 50x12, 50x12, 50x12

Cardio...

40mins xtrainer

10mins bike

Done 

Was sweating like gary glitter in a sweet shop, but thats usual not the dnp!










Heres a pic of 1/4 of an arm! Na its just to show my delts have come on a bit and i know im still at a high bf but they are looking more defined, like can see the front from middle delt sort of thing? No good with words...

Took another 200mg dnp at 8 this morning so alls good

Thats how for now folks


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Just had a shake and scrambled eggs toast...

Going to bed in a min after i jab 2ml in each quad, cba with jabbing twice a week no more lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

willsy said:


> Hack squat 50x10, 70x10, 90x10, 110x8
> 
> Leg press 104.3x10, 131.5x8, 149.7x7 (no energy havent eat since 1.00 am :/ )
> 
> ...


Good session bro, can see definition coming on your arms buddy!



willsy said:


> Just had a shake and scrambled eggs toast...
> 
> Going to bed in a min after i jab 2ml in each quad, cba with jabbing twice a week no more lol


Good lad! I had 1ml in each delt today


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good session bro, can see definition coming on your arms buddy!
> 
> Good lad! I had 1ml in each delt today


I need to lose some fat from the inside of the elbow it will make the arms look so much better!

How do your delts feel? I havent done delts for ages but i remember heavy arms from when i did!

Woke up pillow covered in sweat, thats gone cold yuk! Downstairs boshed a ahake now going bk asleep


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

willsy said:


> I need to lose some fat from the inside of the elbow it will make the arms look so much better!
> 
> How do your delts feel? I havent done delts for ages but i remember heavy arms from when i did!
> 
> Woke up pillow covered in sweat, thats gone cold yuk! Downstairs boshed a ahake now going bk asleep


Few more weeks mate and that BF will drop that bit more and you'll be looking leaner 

Delts feel spot on, nothing aching ...... Yet 

Mmmmm, pillow sweat PMSL! Squeeze it out and mix with that shake


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Few more weeks mate and that BF will drop that bit more and you'll be looking leaner
> 
> Delts feel spot on, nothing aching ...... Yet
> 
> Mmmmm, pillow sweat PMSL! Squeeze it out and mix with that shake


Tbf that pillow sweat would do more than any tribulus would, i bet its full of manly goodness! Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Up n ready for work, cba today. Im eating sweet spud wedges, chicken thighs and broccolli... Feel like just eating it sureno style cant be bothered to chew it...

Shoulders in the morning  and as much cardio as i can stand...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

willsy said:


> Up n ready for work, cba today. Im eating sweet spud wedges, chicken thighs and broccolli... Feel like just eating it sureno style cant be bothered to chew it...
> 
> Shoulders in the morning  and as much cardio as i can stand...


Have a good one mate 

And have a good session.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Back aching tonight in the middle upper bit from to much bending down and that. Might just do cardio after work and have a kip then hit shoulders later on...

Sweat hasnt been an issue tonight either, i did sweat a little at the start but im working in a fridged isle so its all good now

Tired though i cant do this day sleeping larky i get 3 hours in the morning and then another 2-3 just before i have to get ready for work, my dleep needs to be in one block otherwise i feel like a zombie


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok went to gym with the mrs this morning...

Stairmaster 10 mins

Treadmill hit 10 mins

Xtrainer 10mins

Ab work

No shoulders, will do them seperate later on! Really tired, took another dnp about an hour ago and went on a 45min dog walk also...

Thats it for now...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Stop trying to treat nights like days mate and stay up, it doesnt work it just messes with your sleep patten even more. Go straight to bed after work and get a good 6 hours in then get up and go gym! Trust me you'll feel alot better for it honestly


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

big ste said:


> Stop trying to treat nights like days mate and stay up, it doesnt work it just messes with your sleep patten even more. Go straight to bed after work and get a good 6 hours in then get up and go gym! Trust me you'll feel alot better for it honestly


I always stay up on a sunday though buddy because i like to spend the day with the mrs, we are out in town at the minute having a chicken wrap for lunch  .

I'll have to play around with sleeping tines next week, its only 3 nights so its not too bad really


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i love to see delt , trap and chest seperation mate , this is mine from a few weeks ago,, there a bit better now though lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i love to see delt , trap and chest seperation mate , this is mine from a few weeks ago,, there a bit better now though lol
> 
> View attachment 68999


Thats what i want to go for at the minute, more definition and seperation. Ive never been lean and what is the point in having muscles if ya cant see them?

Since being on the dnp i feel a bit bloated, maybe water im not sure but today i felt fat for sure... Bit of a downer when ive been feeling pretty good lately. Not going to take my eyes off the prize though im fvcking doing this sh!t, now is the time!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Little update i know i shouldnt have but i jumped on the scales this morning, ive gone from 16 stone to 15st10 from friday till monday... Gunna keep the dnp at 200mg as its working so why up the dose?

This is why i banned the scales i cant keep away lol

Shoulder in a bit with a little cardio afterwards... Will update later


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Little update i know i shouldnt have but i jumped on the scales this morning, ive gone from 16 stone to 15st10 from friday till monday... Gunna keep the dnp at 200mg as its working so why up the dose?
> 
> This is why i banned the scales i cant keep away lol
> 
> Shoulder in a bit with a little cardio afterwards... Will update later


Step away from the fcukin scales for crying out loud man dont you ever learn lol....


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Step away from the fcukin scales for crying out loud man dont you ever learn lol....


Lol i will do and this is just for 2 weeks for the sake of experiment with dnp! Ok youre right though and im not taking the readings to heart! I just need to use them 2 more times, this friday and the friday after. Want to see the results of dnp 200mg ed for 2 weeks...

Im not getting hung up on the scales though mate!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

So shoulders today...

Db press 12.5x10, 20x10, 25x8

Smith press 50x10, 60x8, 70x5, dropped to 50x10

Upright rows bar x10, 40x10, 50x8

Reverse flys chest on inclined bench

Side raise*

Calve press

Bb shrugs

Didnt log the weights on the last exercises cause my battery died on the phone (iphone no surprise)

They were all 3-4 sets 10-16reps

Reason i didnt do any more sets of db press is because i feel im going to hurt myself swinging them up to my shoulders, and im not risking that, so i will start to do more on the smith i think.

I did the side raises one handed with cables today and it felt so much better, resistance more even the whole way sort of thing.

CARDIO

20mins xtrainer

10min treadmill 10kph/4.5kph one min each

And thats it for now


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> So shoulders today...
> 
> Db press 12.5x10, 20x10, 25x8
> 
> ...


good idea mate.. i like db presses for shoulders but im the same .. wouldnt like to be swinging 50 kg db's up onto shoulders to get a good press weight..

get on smiths after 30 kg db's and load the fcuker up lol....

you catching up with Rob on smith presses mate , i will need to make sure you dont catch up with me X


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> good idea mate.. i like db presses for shoulders but im the same .. wouldnt like to be swinging 50 kg db's up onto shoulders to get a good press weight..
> 
> get on smiths after 30 kg db's and load the fcuker up lol....
> 
> you catching up with Rob on smith presses mate , i will need to make sure you dont catch up with me X


Haha yea that'll be the day, you were pressing 40kg more than me for twice the reps and stopped cause you got bored lol i cant see me getting there overnight, but i will be trying to catch you up so dont be slipping! Lol

Back day 2mo got any suggestions? I wont be doing arms with it and i will be doing deads first and just gunna rep the 150 as many times as i can get the fvcker up!

Got any suggestions for the rest of the workout?

Normally goes something like deads, chins, rows, arms


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Ave that you slag


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

willsy said:


> Ave that you slag


PMSL!

OUCH!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Haha yea that'll be the day, you were pressing 40kg more than me for twice the reps and stopped cause you got bored lol i cant see me getting there overnight, but i will be trying to catch you up so dont be slipping! Lol
> 
> Back day 2mo got any suggestions? I wont be doing arms with it and i will be doing deads first and just gunna rep the 150 as many times as i can get the fvcker up!
> 
> ...


Warm up - DB pullovers

2 sets of 15

wide grip pull ups

3 sets 12

seated low pulley row Close grip

4 sets 12 - 15 reps

straight arm pushdowns

4 sets 12 - 15

deadlifts

3 sets 10 - 12

DB pullovers 1 set of 15

back done !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Warm up - DB pullovers
> 
> 2 sets of 15
> 
> ...


Can i do deads first? And do the 3 sets 10-12 deads then try repping the 150? Lol really want to get past this 150!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Can i do deads first? And do the 3 sets 10-12 deads then try repping the 150? Lol really want to get past this 150!


stagger the deads then mate

12 x 80 kg

10 x 90 kg

8 x 110 kg

6 x 120 kg

4 x 150 kg 4 minimum !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> stagger the deads then mate
> 
> 12 x 80 kg
> 
> ...


Haha sorry mate ive already done it the way you layed out. I'll post it up after i get some grub in me


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Warm up - DB pullovers

15x15,*

20x15

wide grip pull ups*

3 sets 12 assisted

seated low pulley row Close grip

4 sets 12 - 15 reps

40x20 (too light)

63x20 (too light)

76.5(full stack)x16

76.5x16

straight arm pushdowns

4 sets 12 - 15

45x18

54x15

58.5x10 (failed)

54x12... Lats are smashed 

deadlifts

3 sets 10 - 12

100x10

120x9

110x10 (not even going to try heavy im fvcked lol)

DB pullovers 1 set of*

15x15

Cardio

Xtrainer 30mins

Treadmill 15mins 10kph/4.5kph 1min/1min

Your lats must be awesome flinty i loved this, the only thing i would change is deads to the front, but i might do this from now on! The low pully rows was a bit annoying as the only thing i can use only goes to 170lb, but there is a cable row thing that goes higher in weight but the cable position is medium height if you get me?

Db pullovers were low in weight ive only done them once before on a chest day but i can feel them hit the lats and went from right down up until chest started to come in to play, above my forehead i'd say.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Just ignore the stars i write this out in the gym with notes on my phone then copy & paste on here and it gives stars in odd places?!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

thats not a problem mate .. change seated low pully every 2 weeks to bento over dumbell rows. or t bar rows X

deads you can change around also every 2 weeks and swap them to the beginning and then in the middle and then at end see which one you prefer, but i would keep rotating every 2 -3 weeks mate ..

that little routine will give you good width and thickness in your back pal. keep working at it !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> thats not a problem mate .. change seated low pully every 2 weeks to bento over dumbell rows. or t bar rows X
> 
> deads you can change around also every 2 weeks and swap them to the beginning and then in the middle and then at end see which one you prefer, but i would keep rotating every 2 -3 weeks mate ..
> 
> that little routine will give you good width and thickness in your back pal. keep working at it !!!


Cheers mate, loved feeling it in the lats i find them hard to hit with what ive been doing but i think the pullovers and straight arm pushdowns really hit them nicely 

Dont know what to do the rest of the day! My sister had a baby yesterday c section still in the hospital might be ip there for a good while


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

My god this dnp has given me killer wind, its bad, real bad. When i drop one the gas is soo fvcking hot aswell! Lol im only on the lowest dose! Hope it really helps towards losing some serious fat! I am finding training a bit harder on it but surely more worth it i'd imagine. I feel bloated too, i really want to lower carbs mor i love the flat stomach effect of no/low carbs...

Still been on 200mg ed might slip an extra cheeky one in tonight aswell. Ive been sleeping with no quilt the mrs thinks im weird!

Dont feel like ive lost much if anything whilst ive been running the dnp though tbh :/


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Use the wind to run faster = more cals burnt


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

R0B said:


> Use the wind to run faster = more cals burnt


God no lol if i dropped one in the gym it would just keep getting recirculated with the air con lol. They are thick and slow moving. I was sat 2 foot from the mrs last night and it took 5 mins from me dropping it to her smelling it and moaning lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> God no lol if i dropped one in the gym it would just keep getting recirculated with the air con lol. They are thick and slow moving. I was sat 2 foot from the mrs last night and it took 5 mins from me dropping it to her smelling it and moaning lol


Lol,

You sure your not sh1tting yourself


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

R0B said:


> Lol,
> 
> You sure your not sh1tting yourself


I'm not 100% to be honest! Lol

Chest day 2mo better see some progression!

Going to lower carbs gradually too over next week or so too i feel i look better with lower carbs and since being on the dnp i feel bloated but not like its doing a whole lot! Its definately making me hot and my o!ss bright yellow and my farts stink and me crave food more, but in terms of weightloss im not convinced. Next time i will run t3 with it 2days on 2off 100mcg.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Chest day, had a spotter 

Flat bb Bar x20, 60x10, 80x10, 90x5, 80x7

Incline db 25x8, 30x8

Incline smith 70x7

Cgbp barx 20, 40x14, 50x12

Cable flys 18x10, 18x12, 18x12

Decline smith 50x10, 70x5, 60x6

Bit of improvement there happy with that

Cardio 10mins treadmill 10/4.5

15mins xtrainer

Done


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice one Willsy!

How's the mirror image looking, still shedding visible weight....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Tbh feeling a bit bloated and flat but its the dnp, cant wait to get off it! Lol might just do 1 week instead of the 2 im not sure yet, but my ass is stinking! Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

willsy said:


> Tbh feeling a bit bloated and flat but its the dnp, cant wait to get off it! Lol might just do 1 week instead of the 2 im not sure yet, but my ass is stinking! Lol


This DNP sounds a bit of a bugger, too many sides for my liking :lol:

Would you use it again...?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea i think so, but i have about 60 caps so why not! Lol

Sides are just heat, tired, yellow body fluids, bloat etc they aint that bad tbh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Yea i think so, but i have about 60 caps so why not! Lol
> 
> Sides are just heat, tired, yellow body fluids, bloat etc they aint that bad tbh


as long as its doing what it supposed to mate then so be it.. Uriel really rates the stuff , and also stated that he felt flat and lethargic but he perked up after about 3 days when the course had finished !!!!

keep going mate and do the 2 weeks bro !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay buddy i'll just man up! Its not slowing me down training wise its just made my cardio a bit harder tbh. Bench went up today reckon i'll be smashing that hundred key soon


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you better be !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you better be !!!!


90x5 today... Going to try 100 before new year!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> 90x5 today... Going to try 100 before new year!


If you done 5 proper reps u can pretty much bet u would knock one or two out at 100kg, I usually go up a notch when I can get 10 reps out personally. But for an ego lift in sure u could do it now


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> If you done 5 proper reps u can pretty much bet u would knock one or two out at 100kg, I usually go up a notch when I can get 10 reps out personally. But for an ego lift in sure u could do it now


I'll give it another couple weeks, hoping to get as many as possable with 100 on there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh and it was 6 reps but the last was helped by spotter :/ so i say 5


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im same as fatstuff,,

i dont ego lift, but if i find i start getting easy reps of 8 - 10 then i will up the weight ...

actually i lie because today on shoulders i did another 4 sets of 15 with 110 kg same as saturday with rob, so by rights i should have really gone up to 120 - 130 kg for 3 - 6 reps !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> im same as fatstuff,,
> 
> i dont ego lift, but if i find i start getting easy reps of 8 - 10 then i will up the weight ...
> 
> actually i lie because today on shoulders i did another 4 sets of 15 with 110 kg same as saturday with rob, so by rights i should have really gone up to 120 - 130 kg for 3 - 6 reps !!


U like ur high reps for shoulders though don't u. I may switch to a higher rep routine for shoulders due to my niggles lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ur an animal with ur shoulder pressing lol. 110 for 15


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur an animal with ur shoulder pressing lol. 110 for 15


i am very strong on shoulders mate ... and to be fair when you look at me me shoulders and traps are my best bodypart too....

i like to get the reps out on them yeah pal.. i will pyramid weights every couple of weeks and then straight 4 sets of 15 reps with a good weight for a couple of weeks... i really do need to up weight though as 110 is pretty easy for 15 reps !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Come on guys it wasnt an ego lift lol i rep'd 80 for 10 so went up to 90! Lol

Agree with fat stuff though your shoulder press is ridiculous, intimidating and i dont like it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Come on guys it wasnt an ego lift lol i rep'd 80 for 10 so went up to 90! Lol
> 
> Agree with fat stuff though your shoulder press is ridiculous, intimidating and i dont like it


sorry mate didnt mean yours was an ego lift.. if your doing 80 for 10 then definitely should go up to a weight your only getting 3 -4 reps, stick with that until you get to 8 - 10 reps again then up weight,, continue till you cant lift any more weight ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got back from derm... Im acne free and no more tane, have a review in 4 months if i breakout before then call them


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Just got back from derm... Im acne free and no more tane, have a review in 4 months if i breakout before then call them


 :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm feeling good in the lats today thanks to flinty! I like it a lot going to be doing that routine again next week 

Nice easy one 2mo arms and some abs and cardio

Back to work 2mo night  might miss a days dnp for the sake of work and sweat and in theory it should have accumulated a bit

I find it hard to work out but say

Day 1 200

Day 2 250

Day 3 262.5 and so on so should have like 75mg or so in me still

Thats all for now...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Went to gym smashed the sh!t out of my arms with sll kinds of weird wonderfull and fancy curls and extentions, even did some curls in the squat rack so they have to grow eh... Then i did some ab stuff like leg raises weighted sit ups etc

Then some cardio just 20mins treadmil 2% incline 10kph/4.5kph 1min each and my shins are killing me. I took the dog to the beach last night and did a few sprints, like flat out sprints and i think thats what has caused the pain :/ very annoying. Anyway work tonight so im gunna lay about today in and out of sleep. More in than out hopefully!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

I need to up my cardio again not done enough the last few days...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get ur ass on the treadmill (whats a treadmill btw?)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> I need to up my cardio again not done enough the last few days...


i not done any since last week... and i promised myself last week i was going to make a bigger effort to get it done this week... i just have lost interest with cardio at the minute... not even played badminton or squash for 2 weeks ... what a fcukin lazy a$$ loser im turning out to be lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i not done any since last week... and i promised myself last week i was going to make a bigger effort to get it done this week... i just have lost interest with cardio at the minute... not even played badminton or squash for 2 weeks ... what a fcukin lazy a$$ loser im turning out to be lol


Cant imagine you playing badmington mate, just doesnt seem very you!

Squash must be fvcking hard though it looks it.

Problem has been finding ghe time to gym twice a day like i was last week, i just cant seem to find the time this week. I will make time next week. Defo gym once a day work days (3) and twice a day on the other days!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Get ur ass on the treadmill (whats a treadmill btw?)


Its like an escilator except you have to go the wrong way! I know, it doesnt make sense to me either


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> *Cant imagine you playing badmington mate, just doesnt seem very you*!
> 
> Squash must be fvcking hard though it looks it.
> 
> Problem has been finding ghe time to gym twice a day like i was last week, i just cant seem to find the time this week. I will make time next week. Defo gym once a day work days (3) and twice a day on the other days!


LOL why you say that mate ??? im pretty good standard at badminton and squash !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> LOL why you say that mate ??? im pretty good standard at badminton and squash !!!


Which one are u mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> LOL why you say that mate ??? im pretty good standard at badminton and squash !!!


When i think of badmington i think of pretty petite women in a short pleated skirt who cant really play but you want to watch anyway... Maybe its just me though! Lol

Ive never played tbf wouldnt ming having a go, tried to play tennis with the mrs once and i wont be doing that again she just belts it out every hit lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

in all honesty i play badminton with the mrs sometimes


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> When i think of badmington i think of pretty petite women in a short pleated skirt who cant really play but you want to watch anyway... Maybe its just me though! Lol
> 
> Ive never played tbf wouldnt ming having a go, tried to play tennis with the mrs once and i wont be doing that again she just belts it out every hit lol


Mate i always played squash and thought badminton was a slow girly game, but fcuk me its fast and very very tiring, it takes it out of me a lot more than squash does mate i tell you !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

I might see if the wench is up for a game some time then might be good for us, she cant fvcking play tennis lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> I might see if the wench is up for a game some time then might be good for us, she cant fvcking play tennis lol


I got fed up of playing with the mrs because it was just a cardio workout for her while i stood in the same spot hitting it all over the place


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I got fed up of playing with the mrs because it was just a cardio workout for her while i stood in the same spot hitting it all over the place


yes this is the prblem unless you play someone at the same or beter level you dont get a great workout as the game stops every shot lol....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol i can imagine it will be similar with my 'better' half too lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Right i led on my bed trying to sleep all day just sweating craving carbs, i ended up fvcking my diet and bingeing on cheesecake and pofita rolls and a can of coke... Dust it off and dont do it again i suppose. Pi5sed off, and ive called in sick to work because tbh i cant be fvcked and feeling crap.

Im going to stay up tonight if i can, i will prob hit up the gym at some strange time just for cardio i think

Need to tighten the diet back up it just does my head in that the fridge is full of all these things! Oh well 2mo is a new day, new start...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Right i led on my bed trying to sleep all day just sweating craving carbs, i ended up fvcking my diet and bingeing on cheesecake and pofita rolls and a can of coke... Dust it off and dont do it again i suppose. Pi5sed off, and ive called in sick to work because tbh i cant be fvcked and feeling crap.
> 
> Im going to stay up tonight if i can, i will prob hit up the gym at some strange time just for cardio i think
> 
> Need to tighten the diet back up it just does my head in that the fridge is full of all these things! Oh well 2mo is a new day, new start...


Bloody hell fire, that sound horrendous mate. I suffer with insomnia enough, will be keeping an eye on your time closely, as I think I would probably end up in a bad way if I lost more sleep. Also doesn't eating carbs amplify the sides from dnp, I remember reading a recent post from ausbuilt on it, may have been the 'test tren and dnp' one. Try and stay off the carbs mate, leave well alone. The dnp will make the cells burn the carbs not your fat. Ill see if I can dig out the thread and post a link once I am in the office and on my laptop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Yea your right diggy when you eat any carbs you burn up pretty hot, i have still been having them just a bit less but yes i need to be ditching them really. Imo dnp would suit keto diet much better, and thats what i'll do next time for sure


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

So today i'll be living la vida low carb, just had scrambled eggs and bacon for breaky, going to low carb/ keto type until i feel it effects my training then i will add in some carbs post workout or with breakfast... Feeling positive always see good results low carbs imo


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Not training today or doing cardio as my shins are still uncomfortable so just rest up, a day off wont hurt. Going to do cardio only 2mo morning then legs on sunday morning...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

willsy said:


> Not training today or doing cardio as my shins are still uncomfortable so just rest up, a day off wont hurt. Going to do cardio only 2mo morning then legs on sunday morning...


Have a good one tomorrow buddy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Dropped the dnp untill monday, going to be restarting again with a decent diet (keto)

1 week of dnp had me drop 4lbs but the carb cravings got to me and i did eat crap a couple of times, so im eliminating temptation, i cant have carbs on keto no matter what so the dnp will be far more effective.

Dont want to do legs until 2mo as im going to work tonight.

Everythings going to restart as i mean to go on from monday, im feeling pretty depressed about work/money/personal stuff im not in a good place right now... Ive promised myself from monday nothings going to get in the way of my training, or diet!

Thats all for now peace out


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

You'll get there mate, a blank canvas from Monday will be good for you.

So have a blow out this weekend, go carb crazy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

So today is the start of the rest of my life 

Havent eaten yet going to train fasted just waiting for my brother in law to cone pick up his phone, then im off to do legs and some cardio

I just took 200mg dnp and 20mg yohimbine also. Keto diet aswell which im not sure if its worth it! Lol i just looked at the calendar and im going to destroy the diet for a week with beer for xmas and stuff! Oh well dnp and keto up till xmas eve then relax for a week then straight back in it in the new year!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Hack squats 50x10, 80x10, 100x10, 120x7

Press 149x8, 131x6, 104x8, 86x6(all dropset no rest)

3x15 extentions (light enough to do all 15)

3x15 curls

Cardio

Xtrainer 20mins

Treadmill 10mins HIIT then 10 mins steep hill walk

Fvcking yohimbine had my face like a beetroot i swear, soon as i did one set i was bright red and still am now, sweating like a cnut but got no buzz or anything off it.*

Spoke to the mrs she reckons keep doing what ive been doing diet wise but not messing it up until new year then do keto and i agree really because im going to be having beers and eating crap a lot this month so...

Oh yea and the gym was full of aop's today and they had the fvcking heating on! Do some fvcking exercise if your cold fvckers, they can talk for britain


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

You well mate..... ?!

Hope your not hiding in McDonald's


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Na im Ill mate, been lurking on here no updates tho i been training lightly im pretty fvcked up. Feeling a bit better today though. Hopefully shake it off soon and get my lifts up again...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Your a rep now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Well get better soon mate, time of year isn't it 

Yes I am :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Your a cnut now?


bit harsh mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> bit harsh mate


Tit


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Well get better soon mate, time of year isn't it
> 
> Yes I am a cnut :lol:


well if your going to admit it X


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well if your going to admit it X


Ha nice sig mate, too true lol

Cheers rob just gotta rest up i spose.

Off to bed catch ya later guys x


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well if your going to admit it X


Suppose my face has cúnt written all over it tbf


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


>


The very machine I use. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> The very machine I use. :thumb:


Whats with the avis and colourful sh!t? Think ive missed a lot


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Whats with the avis and colourful sh!t? Think ive missed a lot


It started as a p1ss take. Flinty posted a photo of himself in an urban camo vest. So I photoshopped it in a nice pink for him... He liked it, change his AVI, I then adjusted Milky's and he posted it up as well, and it kinda snowballed.

I have done between 40 and 50.

There is a thread called The New Vest Movement, and they are all in there. The last one was good fun! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Willsy I got £500 more than what I paid for the car!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Fvck me fatstuff nice one! Was that first offer aswell? Jammy git


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> Fvck me fatstuff nice one! Was that first offer aswell? Jammy git


yeah, i didnt bother arguing i just snatched there hand off. Not bad a car paying me £500 for driving it for a year and half


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, i didnt bother arguing i just snatched there hand off. Not bad a car paying me £500 for driving it for a year and half


Lol not bad at all mate you did well there


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Little update for here, still been training, diets been crap but it will get worse xmas new year not worried about it at the minute going to get more serious in the new year tighten the diet and go for bigger lifts again...

Im not going too heavy ie yesterday shoulder press smith 70x5 not pushing like i was but im still ill so just taking it easy, january im going to smash the sh!t out of it!

Watching strongest man on c 5 they are lumps


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Little update for here, still been training, diets been crap but it will get worse xmas new year not worried about it at the minute going to get more serious in the new year tighten the diet and go for bigger lifts again...
> 
> Im not going too heavy ie yesterday shoulder press smith 70x5 not pushing like i was but im still ill so just taking it easy, january im going to smash the sh!t out of it!
> 
> Watching strongest man on c 5 they are lumps


Glad to see you're still with us mate.

Stick to the plan though, its easy to slip off, and fall behind. I'll keep an eye on you and give you a kick if there isn't any action in the New Year. PMSL. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Glad to see you're still with us mate.
> 
> Stick to the plan though, its easy to slip off, and fall behind. I'll keep an eye on you and give you a kick if there isn't any action in the New Year. PMSL. :lol:


Oh im in it for the long run buddy dont worry next year i have some serious progress to be making watch this space! I might not be updating as regular maybe just once a week with all my main lifts etc but the diet and training will be nailed buddy!

Cheers tho might still need a kick up the ass here and there


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Oh im in it for the long run buddy dont worry next year i have some serious progress to be making watch this space! I might not be updating as regular maybe just once a week with all my main lifts etc but the diet and training will be nailed buddy!
> 
> *Cheers tho might still need a kick up the ass here and there*


Dont worry we got you covered there mate lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

willsy said:


> Oh im in it for the long run buddy dont worry next year i have some serious progress to be making watch this space! I might not be updating as regular maybe just once a week with all my main lifts etc but the diet and training will be nailed buddy!
> 
> Cheers tho might still need a kick up the ass here and there


You need to updated 2 times a weeks minimum


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

But i dont even train twice a week  im letting thd gear do the worx init blud


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

willsy said:


> But i dont even train twice a week  im letting thd gear do the worx init blud


Damn it! I knew I was doing something wrong, thanks for the tip :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

No problem, you can forget bout training legs too its useless 5 mins jogging makes them bigger init. All youz needs to do is bench prezz and bicep curls, can do some triceps kickbacks if you wabt but tricepslz aint really a big bit if de arm so u be ok to niss dem too


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

willsy said:


> No problem, you can forget bout training legs too its useless 5 mins jogging makes them bigger init. All youz needs to do is bench prezz and bicep curls, can do some triceps kickbacks if you wabt but tricepslz aint really a big bit if de arm so u be ok to niss dem too


PMSL !

Ya nutter


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright how's things, Hope your having a Gudden mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

Yea im ok bud training shoulders right now drank 10 fosters a bottle of champagne and a bottle of southern comfort last night so sweating it out now! Did something friday night which has made me question my relationship status. I dont care to elaborate but im confused and going to drink through the merry period. Nye is the end of boozing!

How are you going buddy? You feel you have recovered some natty(spit) test yet? Hows the skin?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea im ok bud training shoulders right now drank 10 fosters a bottle of champagne and a bottle of southern comfort last night so sweating it out now! Did something friday night which has made me question my relationship status. I dont care to elaborate but im confused and going to drink through the merry period. Nye is the end of boozing!
> 
> How are you going buddy? You feel you have recovered some natty(spit) test yet? Hows the skin?


Yeah not bad thanks, I'm back on cycle now! 300mg test e/week 600mg tren e/week been on for 2 weeks now. Skin isn't bad at the moment so hoping I don't breakout, my face is starting to become abit oily again but no where near as before though!

Sounds like your having fun mate, don't over do it though and undo all your hard work


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

big ste said:


> Yeah not bad thanks, I'm back on cycle now! 300mg test e/week 600mg tren e/week been on for 2 weeks now. Skin isn't bad at the moment so hoping I don't breakout, my face is starting to become abit oily again but no where near as before though!
> 
> Sounds like your having fun mate, don't over do it though and undo all your hard work


I wont over do it buddy, went out again last night and didnt get in till 9 this morning! Tbh i think i need to let loose just now its been a long year, just gunna have 2 more nights out then t total for new year and beyond!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Been on a bit of a mad one still been training but like eod at the minute just in edinburgh for the nifht about to go get messy, so that is all for now!

Oh yea got my 100kg bench back just for 4 but still better than before. Deads still 150 though not expecting much there without getting serious...

Gotta go


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Right you bunch of bastards, im back on this thing! Dropping eq the hunger is ridiculus im eating huge meals and starving an hour later, really starving! Back in the gym 5am 2mo with the mrs (well ex mrs but long ass story) she is going to give weights a go aswell  ...

Anyway will update as and when!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good to see u back mate, stick with it!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Good to see u back mate, stick with it!!!


I intend to mate! Hows the naps you back on them again?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Glad to see your still alive!

How's tricks....

Bigger, Smaller, Thinner, Fatter, Leaner ?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

R0B said:


> Glad to see your still alive!
> 
> How's tricks....
> 
> Bigger, Smaller, Thinner, Fatter, Leaner ?!?!


I would say fatter, same sort of strength maybe stronger but more unfit and look worse! For me now it'll be 3 weight sessions and 5 cardio sessions, cut the carbs, get the bodyfat down as low as possable!

Mon-Chest/tris-cardio

Tue-cardio

Wed-Back/bis-cardio

Thurs-cardio

Fri-Legs/shoulders-cardio

Sat&sun cardio as and when! 1 cheat meal at weekend and thats about it!

Pretty basic but effective hopefully...

Going to keep running test i think why not then might add in some tren further down the line! When im doing less cardio tho as it does mess me up!

Im out of work at the min all temp contracts got cut ive got another job but still waiting for start date in next couple of weeks


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Personal life im now single with no job lol so maybe not great there lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so you can concentrate on training mate.... 

when he closes a door he opens a window x


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> so you can concentrate on training mate....
> 
> when he closes a door he opens a window x


Too true mate, i'll be getting stuck in from now mate. Went on a bit of a nutty one actualy drank about 3 crates of beer 7-8 bottles of voddy, a bottle of southern confort and a bottle of black sambuca in the last week or 2, plus whatever ive drank in the pub... Thats more than ive drank all year! Wonky, but cant live like that no more im not 18! It'll kill me one day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I need a serious kick up the ar5e too mate, although I have been unwell, just spinning the wheels at the moment, waiting for cheque part 2 to come and going to go to mattgriff's gym and get some training from them down there, pl style!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

5am session today with the ex, she joined in on the weights...

Did flat bb bench

Incline db

Dips

Cable flys

Tricep pushdown

Overhead extention

30mins hiit

She spotted me benching so i just stayed with a comfortable 80kg for 10, didnt fancy testing her out! Lol

Anyways its all about the fat loss at the minute so lets ave it


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good man - bloody hell though - 5am. I thought I trained early at 7!

YOu logging the fat loss, or just using the mirror?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Good man - bloody hell though - 5am. I thought I trained early at 7!
> 
> YOu logging the fat loss, or just using the mirror?


5am so she has time to get her slap on for work etc!

Will be logging my fatloss by mirror i think as i seem to get hung up on everything else and i dont need to be any weight just want to be happy so i suppose mirror is best for me mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Best way mate. I do weight myself, but also use callipers, but that is normally as I am reviewing some thing or other, and want to log what effect it has over and above just cardio. I have as big cut on myself no until March. want to lose about 8-10 Kg. GOing to be tough - but determined.

Good Luck buddy. :thumb:



willsy said:


> 5am so she has time to get her slap on for work etc!
> 
> Will be logging my fatloss by mirror i think as i seem to get hung up on everything else and i dont need to be any weight just want to be happy so i suppose mirror is best for me mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Best way mate. I do weight myself, but also use callipers, but that is normally as I am reviewing some thing or other, and want to log what effect it has over and above just cardio. I have as big cut on myself no until March. want to lose about 8-10 Kg. GOing to be tough - but determined.
> 
> Good Luck buddy. :thumb:


You can do it mate im sure, and you do some good write ups to be fair! Cheers mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Another 5am session, couldnt stay away from the weights! Back & bi and 30 mins treadmill done! Going to do shoulders and legs on different days so 4 day split instead of 3 me thinks!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good plan.

I run 4 day split:

Shoulders

Back

Chest

and then on the 4th day the following alternating over a 3 week cycle: Arms / Legs / Core and abs.

Dont train arms separately each week, as they get a good workout with the other exercises. Legs I am happy with overall, so again dont need them each week. Would like to grow the vastus Medialis a little (tear drop muscle above knee), and then thrwo a core session in as well. Seems to work for me. Also it means that if I have to miss a day I can drop the mixed day, and still keep the important bits trained.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea think i'll stick with the 4 days too mate. Going to have 2mo off as i start my new job in the morning, but back on it thursday


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea think i'll stick with the 4 days too mate. Going to have 2mo off as i start my new job in the morning, but back on it thursday


on the odd week when I get 5 days available - I just drop in more cardio....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea im just doing as much cardio as i can when i can. Think ill get on the dnp next week too with keto or at least low carb im really struggling to diet after the festive period tbh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

No gym today started my new job today, its proper shlt! Lol got an interview with another company 2mo hopefully i'll get in there! Lol...

Thats it for now!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok so the other interview i went for i got the job start monday  cant wait i really wanted this one, time to start my career now!

Anyway went out to celebrate last night ended up terrorising bournemouth got in at 6 minging today, did shoulders yesterday morning and my traps are fvcking tight today...

Happy days  will be updating a bit more regular too now i think


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

still like your fcukin pop a litle bit much for my liking willsy X


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Yea i know mate drank **** loads its gotta stop, since i stopped my tane ive been drinking a lot more, knowing i can but also knowing i shouldnt. Im gunna jump on some dbol from monday that will keep me off the booze as ive had cell damage on my liver before i wont drink on dbol or tane, prob doesnt make much difference but i just wont! Also with the break up ive been out like a dog on heat but i think we are getting back on track too which will help as well!

God a babble on lol yea the drinking is stopping mate dont worry


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

Right 2mo is my new start, first day at my new job, first day of my career, new diet to stick to (dropping carbs as low as i can), new gym for the forseeable future... Just feels like a clean break, dropping the booze maybe have one night out a month and thats it! Back in to behave mode and get on with it.

So going to be cutting till march see how low i can get my bf, will take some weight n measurements this week too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Right 2mo is my new start, first day at my new job, first day of my career, new diet to stick to (dropping carbs as low as i can), new gym for the forseeable future... Just feels like a clean break, dropping the booze maybe have one night out a month and thats it! Back in to behave mode and get on with it.
> 
> So going to be cutting till march see how low i can get my bf, will take some weight n measurements this week too


Come on then bro, time to stop fcukin about and get this action done, the talking is over the work starts now... time to grab it all by the b0ll0x and make it fcukin happen bro..

good luck in your new job, good luck in your new goal.. and dont forget we are here if you need us bro X


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Come on then bro, time to stop fcukin about and get this action done, the talking is over the work starts now... time to grab it all by the b0ll0x and make it fcukin happen bro..
> 
> good luck in your new job, good luck in your new goal.. and dont forget we are here if you need us bro X


Thanks flinty

Just done chest / tri's nothing spectacular 36kg db' pressing as its big as this gym has so just repped out, its all about the weightloss.

So chest tri's, rowing 10mins and 30 mins treadmill jog/walk hiit inclined slightly! Was good eggs n bacon in a min then off to work


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

willsy said:


> Thanks flinty
> 
> Just done chest / tri's nothing spectacular 36kg db' pressing as its big as this gym has so just repped out, its all about the weightloss.
> 
> So chest tri's, rowing 10mins and 30 mins treadmill jog/walk hiit inclined slightly! Was good eggs n bacon in a min then off to work


Well done for setting some goals mate!

36kg DB's is still bloody good going, good work 

Have a good day at work bro!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

R0B said:


> Well done for setting some goals mate!
> 
> 36kg DB's is still bloody good going, good work
> 
> Have a good day at work bro!


Not good enough going i want to rep 50's! Lol all in good time!

New job very daunting, lots of stuff going on in an office full of women! Its an entry level customer services roll so money not great but the progression is and the company is so feeling positive about it still.

Got garlic chicken n veg for din dins im starving cant wait!!!


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is that 50kg flyes or dumbbell press?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

No just press mate dont think i'll ever be doing flys with 50's! I can dream but cant see it to be honest!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

willsy said:


> office full of women!


That's all I read ......


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sure you can buddy. Think positive.  Do you think you would be able to do 40's yet I they were available?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea i do mate i might pop to another gym and see what i can do on db's some point soon. Ive been using bb got my weight back up to 100k before xmas for about 4 iirc. Have had a big blowout and back on track now so who knows what the furure holds!

And r0b its not true what they say about you mate, cant be!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Willsys gay


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Willsys gay


Im just a little confused! Na i couldnt suck a c0ck tbh not unless i was paid handsomely like £1mil plus, whick i doubt very much would happen!

Anyway fatstuff i heard you were bi now gay later?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

J1MM333 said:


> Sure you can buddy. Think positive.  Do you think you would be able to do 40's yet I they were available?


you must be fcukin huge if your doing full flys with 50 kg bro !!!!

i dont know anyone else thats doing anywhere near that weight for flys


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Willsys gay


this seemed to be a common thread ast night from fats. cropped up in my journal (not willsy, but 'Diggy's gay')


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> this seemed to be a common thread ast night from fats. cropped up in my journal (not willsy, but 'Diggy's gay')


Its just because he is in the closet mate!

So far in the closet he's having adventures in fvcking narnia!

I dont mind a gay, but a gay in denial is another story...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Really struggled with diet this week theres been loads of chocolate flying around the office and i may of had a celebration or two?  anyway who gives a sh!t, im getting over it and carrying on!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Really struggled with diet this week theres been loads of chocolate flying around the office and i may of had a celebration or two?  anyway who gives a sh!t, im getting over it and carrying on!


I know the feeling mate.

next week the Blaze starts, back on high cardio, this weeks has been shot,,,Keep at it though mate, you'll get there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

willsy said:


> Really struggled with diet this week theres been loads of chocolate flying around the office and i may of had a celebration or two?  anyway who gives a sh!t, im getting over it and carrying on!


Aww mate, when I was in an office and it was "cuppa" - Yes, "biscuit" - Go on then, "Chocolate" - Why not!

Then the summer comes and cvnts are walking in with Ice Cream!

I ended up with a tiny fridge for bits and a fruit bowl :lol: :lol:

*
CHEERS FOR THE REPS TOO!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I know the feeling mate.
> 
> next week the Blaze starts, back on high cardio, this weeks has been shot,,,Keep at it though mate, you'll get there.


Yea cheers mate, im not enjoying cardio at the minute either, its a drag got to spice it up a bit!

You say the week has been shot when i say that i give up and say i'll start monday, im coming to the conclusion if i cant change today why can i change on monday?!? Conlusion=monday never comes lol



R0B said:


> Aww mate, when I was in an office and it was "cuppa" - Yes, "biscuit" - Go on then, "Chocolate" - Why not!
> 
> Then the summer comes and cvnts are walking in with Ice Cream!
> 
> ...


Yea im getting a fruit bowl next week, got to be better than chocolate by far!!!

No worries on reps just repped everyone i talk to on here really i think got a few more to give out still!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

willsy said:


> Yea im getting a fruit bowl next week, got to be better than chocolate by far!!!
> 
> No worries on reps just repped everyone i talk to on here really i think got a few more to give out still!


Certainly is mate, apples is all you need at work, holds lots of water so helps with cravings, plus they keep well 

REPPED


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have just started to really hit back into cardio mate, and i have to say im really enjoying the feelings im getting off it mate, feel a lot more energised doing it than just doing weights , and dont get me wrong i love weights, but the extra sessions of cardio are really making me feel better !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

R0B said:


> Certainly is mate, apples is all you need at work, holds lots of water so helps with cravings, plus they keep well
> 
> REPPED


Apples are my fav too mate, i love grapes but think they are the most sugary fruit?!? May be wrong?!?

Ive been pounding 4ltrs of water a day at work too p1ssing like mad lol

Thanks for the reps mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

willsy said:


> Apples are my fav too mate, i love grapes but think they are the most sugary fruit?!? May be wrong?!?
> 
> Ive been pounding 4ltrs of water a day at work too p1ssing like mad lol
> 
> Thanks for the reps mate


So long as you don't go OTT on the fruit, any thing goes.

Water intake is good mate! Guessing toilet is within 5 yards of you


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i have just started to really hit back into cardio mate, and i have to say im really enjoying the feelings im getting off it mate, feel a lot more energised doing it than just doing weights , and dont get me wrong i love weights, but the extra sessions of cardio are really making me feel better !!!


I agree it does make me feel better afterwards, but what i mean is whilst doing it im just going through it not enjoying it. Need to do what you said flinty maybe try some badminton or something a bit more fun that treadmill crosstrainer stairmster!

Its too cold to be jogging up the beach it hurts my chest but in summer that is nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

R0B said:


> So long as you don't go OTT on the fruit, any thing goes.
> 
> Water intake is good mate! Guessing toilet is within 5 yards of you


4 toilets in sight of desk mate! Spot on! Really easy going office too and the women are all on diets etc so trying to smash water in aswell so everybody has toilet breaks frequently!lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

willsy said:


> 4 toilets in sight of desk mate! Spot on! Really easy going office too and the women are all on diets etc so trying to smash water in aswell so everybody has toilet breaks frequently!lol


Excellent.

So your well on your way, great news mate! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

R0B said:


> Excellent.
> 
> So your well on your way, great news mate! :thumb:


I hope so mate!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

I gave you lot some reps and you all go giving em back! Fvckers now i gotta rep you all again tonight!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> I gave you lot some reps and you all go giving em back! Fvckers now i gotta rep you all again tonight!!


LOL rep me again mate i wont give you any lol X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i smell reps going free:rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> LOL rep me again mate i wont give you any lol X


Lol it wont let me :/

Im not too bothered with the whole rep thing, that said i wouldnt want to be in the red! Then again i am only a part time ukm member!

Will become full time when im hench lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i smell reps going free:rolleye:


Wont let me rep you again either


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

How many others do i have to rep?

I did...

Flinty

Fatstuff

R0b

Breda

Bigste

Diggyv

Urinal

Luther i think

The ginger viking

Think thats it but how many do i have to rep before i can hit these meatheads again?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive gone for a wee mission today the mrs boss booked us a hotel in devon on his barter card so we are here, but were near budeford and theres not a lot to do really theres a few pubs but im sposed to be behaving!!! Already had a load of sexercise, done with that! Might hit the sauna or fet a massage?!? Not sure! Anyway getting a fruit bowl for the office 2mo and gunna get on that this week better than chocolate!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Bideford


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good plan mate .. fruit instead of chocolate lol and stay away from the fcukin pubs mate, you dont need that sh1t

stay strong mate !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> good plan mate .. fruit instead of chocolate lol and stay away from the fcukin pubs mate, you dont need that sh1t
> 
> stay strong mate !!!


Yea im liking the thaught of a massage tbh mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Didnt get a massage i got a blowjob and then smashed her all round the hotel room!

Anyway ive had no carbs today my heads killing me now!

Gunna go for a jog up the beach with the dog in a min


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Didnt get a massage i got a blowjob and then smashed her all round the hotel room!
> 
> Anyway ive had no carbs today my heads killing me now!
> 
> Gunna go for a jog up the beach with the dog in a min


well a BJ is not a bad 2nd best lol.. hows everything else going mate ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> well a BJ is not a bad 2nd best lol.. hows everything else going mate ???


Lol

Yea everything else is going ok, training wise didnt train this morning but im on a 4 day split so not the end of the world!

The new job is really good, wages are shlt as it is entry level but the manager seems to like me and wants me progressing fast so salary will jump soon i think!

Relationship wise me n the wench back on lol alls good there

Hows things with you?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Lol
> 
> Yea everything else is going ok, training wise didnt train this morning but im on a 4 day split so not the end of the world!
> 
> ...


well mate im good thanks, just starting on my hard cut journey 1 day down nearly , 41 to go lol....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> well mate im good thanks, just starting on my hard cut journey 1 day down nearly , 41 to go lol....


Well mate youve cut some serious chubb before whilst adding some serious mass so ive got every faith in you x


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Operation fruit bowl is under way! Lol

Going back to training twice a day i look and feel like shlt compared to what i did when i was bang on the training! So im gettin on that again, just feel half assed atm.

Nowt else to report


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Going to dig deep this week, go back on full blown keto and train twice a day.

Keto diet gave me the best results ever weight loss wise and training twice a day really made me feel and look my best so im hoping combining the two should be dramatic!

Its going to be tough but got to be done

I think my self motivation is back, i fvcked up over xmas but it will not happen again, this is my year and if my progress isnt any good at the end of this year im going to give up all together. Theres no point messing about anymore its all or nothing


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

It's one of those days really is, fed up and generally feel pizzed off and unwanted everywhere I go.

Up at 3.30 cause the mrs was throwing up, so went gym 4.30 home about 6.15 havent slept, everything's been a drag. Now sat in the mrs beauty salon cause I'm that bored and just fed up with everybody, in a room want to be on my own...

Fvck everybody today that's how I feel


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

willsy said:


> It's one of those days really is, fed up and generally feel pizzed off and unwanted everywhere I go.
> 
> Up at 3.30 cause the mrs was throwing up, so went gym 4.30 home about 6.15 havent slept, everything's been a drag. Now sat in the mrs beauty salon cause I'm that bored and just fed up with everybody, in a room want to be on my own...
> 
> Fvck everybody today that's how I feel


Oi cnuty bolloxs!

Chin up, I'd sack the salon off and get some fresh air 

We all have bad days mate, I'm guessing you could do with some kip though.

Early night maybe??


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh yea will be an early night! Just blahh really too much to explain, too little patience to type it...

Was gunna have a sun bed but fvck it too hot and too much of a gut to bother tanning anyway lol

Blowjob and bed soon



R0B said:


> Oi cnuty bolloxs!
> 
> Chin up, I'd sack the salon off and get some fresh air
> 
> ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Willsy you better fcukin sort yourself out mate, i swear im going to come and find you if you dont and slap you in the c0ck end... get out and just do something else. go for a walk mate put an ipod on and walk for a hour , it will clear your head, and have a think about what you want to achieve and how your going to make it happen ..

come on get it sorted bro X


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

willsy said:


> Oh yea will be an early night! Just blahh really too much to explain, too little patience to type it...
> 
> Was gunna have a sun bed but fvck it too hot and too much of a gut to bother tanning anyway lol
> 
> Blowjob and bed soon


Get on the Vit D and enjoy that Brown Jumper later on


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Willsy you better fcukin sort yourself out mate, i swear im going to come and find you if you dont and slap you in the c0ck end... get out and just do something else. go for a walk mate put an ipod on and walk for a hour , it will clear your head, and have a think about what you want to achieve and how your going to make it happen ..
> 
> come on get it sorted bro X


Ok you know what I'll take the dog down the beach for a long walk then a blowjob and bed!!!!

Just fvcked off really moody [email protected] today but yea it's got to be lack of sleep but just feel like everyone's trying to get at me and I'm biting...

Smashed fvck out of myself in a full body bonus day in gym today aswell followed by cardio but I'm still moody... Must be sleep!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Did the walk gunna get a cuppa in me then bed me thinks


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Little update ive dropped 4lbs since sunday, i was back to 16st3 now im 15st13, not going by the scales but i noticed in the mirror the top bit of my stomach was looking flatter as when im eating crap its bloated out so just thaught i'd weigh myself!

Having trouble getting out of bed im just soo tired at the minute 

Righty off to work anyhow toodle pips


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Got a pretty little package this morning 










Gunna cruise a few more weeks on my rhino test then blast this 1g a week 8 weeks  never used as much before, my mates on 800mg of this atm and loves it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thats exactly what i'm on at the minute mate and loving it


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

How many ml you doing a week bud? Your defo looking good in the avi made huge progress by the looks of it bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows things going in here mate you doing ok brother ???


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

willsy:2833840 said:


> How many ml you doing a week bud? Your defo looking good in the avi made huge progress by the looks of it bro


2ml a week bro.

Thanks mate I appreciate it but we're all in this together, we all have ups and downs but we are here to encourage and motivate each other when needed

So how's it going with you


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> hows things going in here mate you doing ok brother ???


Yes mate alls good cant grumble not shifting major weight just really concentrating on form and cardio at the minute.

diets going ok 3 meals 2 shakes a day pretty balanced aiming for 40/40/20 but could defo be better. Was gunna hit keto but havent got the right food in and quite hard up so doing the best i can. I guess as long as cals in are less than out i'll be ok

But yes generally happy, sorted myself out drink wise havent touched any booze you'll be glad to hear!

Career wise new jobs cool doing well can see myself progressing quickly there!

Hows things with you? I see your home now, you got a few days off now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Breda said:


> 2ml a week bro.
> 
> Thanks mate I appreciate it but we're all in this together, we all have ups and downs but we are here to encourage and motivate each other when needed
> 
> So how's it going with you


See my previous essay mate lol

2ml a week how long till you felt the full force?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Yes mate alls good cant grumble not shifting major weight just really concentrating on form and cardio at the minute.
> 
> diets going ok 3 meals 2 shakes a day pretty balanced aiming for 40/40/20 but could defo be better. Was gunna hit keto but havent got the right food in and quite hard up so doing the best i can. I guess as long as cals in are less than out i'll be ok
> 
> ...


Not got a few days off mate no but am back at the yard which is short days and i come home at night so i can get beter food and get to the gym sorted !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Not got a few days off mate no but am back at the yard which is short days and i come home at night so i can get beter food and get to the gym sorted !!!


All gravey then as they say mate. You'll be like an animal in the gym now after few days off! Is the waist still shrinking nicely?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> All gravey then as they say mate. You'll be like an animal in the gym now after few days off!* Is the waist still shrinking nicely*?


ROB said he noticed i looked leaner last week, although i dont feel it at the minute but even though i feel i have stalled i will continue to push forward mate, its the only way to go bro . forwrds never back !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ROB said he noticed i looked leaner last week, although i dont feel it at the minute but even though i feel i have stalled i will continue to push forward mate, its the only way to go bro . forwrds never back !!!


Everyone gets that, we all have things outside training that stop us doing exactly what we want to. As long as the spirit inside is still strong you'll get there mate, and there will be people here kicking your **** if you stall for too long, you know that.

Dont let it got to you too much mate, your mind will fcuk with you big time. Just put the off times down to rest, allowing your body to recover even more, so you can smash it harder when you get back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> ROB said he noticed i looked leaner last week, although i dont feel it at the minute but even though i feel i have stalled i will continue to push forward mate, its the only way to go bro . forwrds never back !!!


Thats what i like about you flinty strong in the head and it has and will continue to pay off! Seriously you have gone through a huge transformation and will continue to the way your going!

Inspiration!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Thats what i like about you flinty strong in the head and it has and will continue to pay off! Seriously you have gone through a huge transformation and will continue to the way your going!
> 
> Inspiration!


thanks mate thats very kind of you to say...

There are more inspirational people on here than you know mate it makes me proud to be a part of all this, if i ever feel down or need a pick me up , advice or just a rant i have some great people on here always willing to be there for any of it YOU included mate...

so really your all my inspration..... and i appreciate that even more X


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

willsy:2834205 said:


> See my previous essay mate lol
> 
> 2ml a week how long till you felt the full force?


Glad to hear things are goin well for you and that you've knocked the liquor on the head. Long may that continue mate

Tbh I faffed about with my doses for the 1st 4 weeks but since I've settled on 2ml I think I've gone from strength to strength and I'm in the full swing of it now and feel really good.

Loving life and loving training couldn't ask for much more bro


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Got a nice big bucket of protein delivered today yummy, also a cheeky tub of megavol to try, ive always wanted to try it!

So so tired just cant sleep enough at the minute!

I'm looking forward to trying this t400 everyone is loving the prochem at the minute! Excited!

Feeling drained off to sleep now


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Had 5 amps of test e and a bottle of eq left so a bro had it off me and gave me enough cash to cover my t400  nice one bruvva!!!

I dont like eq for my goals just makes me soo hungry!

Anyway of ti the mrs house to have home made chick kebabs  laters potata's


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> :thumb:


Hows thing with you grand master diggy?

Still on the cardio big time?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> Hows thing with you grand master diggy?
> 
> Still on the cardio big time?


Yes mate. But that's all right now, insomnia means I am getting to sleep later, so impossible to get up for the gym. Hoping to get it sorted out next week as am seeing the doc. Not massively concerned at the moment as long as the weight keeps coming off.

What are your plans for 2012?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just be careful diggy mate, a lot of docs want to palm u off with some orrible sh1t like zopiclones and that


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Yes mate. But that's all right now, insomnia means I am getting to sleep later, so impossible to get up for the gym. Hoping to get it sorted out next week as am seeing the doc. Not massively concerned at the moment as long as the weight keeps coming off.
> 
> What are your plans for 2012?


No plans as such for 2012 just the same old get leaner and stronger! I dont have set goals but if i was under 15% bf by end of year which i think is easily achievable i will be happy


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> No plans as such for 2012 just the same old get leaner and stronger! I dont have set goals but if i was under 15% bf by end of year which i think is easily achievable i will be happy


How's it going mate, skin still holding out?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

big ste said:


> How's it going mate, skin still holding out?


Yea its not bad ive got one big one on the back of my head none on the face and the about 2 tiny ones on my back so yea not bad at all, hows things with you mate? My scarring still pretty visable havent been tanning yet gunna get on the beds at my birds salon soon


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea its not bad ive got one big one on the back of my head none on the face and the about 2 tiny ones on my back so yea not bad at all, hows things with you mate? My scarring still pretty visable havent been tanning yet gunna get on the beds at my birds salon soon


Good to hear it mate... Yeah not mad myself, off pct now and skin is looking good at the moment just two big spots which are drying up nicely on my shoulders! Coming off Accutane next week and will see how it goes!

I'm cutting natural at the moment no gear, no meds, fat burners etc... Dropping 2 to 3 lb a week with just diet 2500kcal/day and weights so nice and steady, going to start adding cardio in the next few weeks then might throw some Clen in as the fat loss slows! Strength as dropped big time though especially chest so thats a kick to the balls but will work on strength once I'm happy with my bodyfat percent...

It's my mates 30th in a few weeks, it's going to be my first night out in over year since i gave up drinking/sniffing and will be around loads of mates who still sniff so it's going to be hard...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

big ste said:


> Good to hear it mate... Yeah not mad myself, off pct now and skin is looking good at the moment just two big spots which are drying up nicely on my shoulders! Coming off Accutane next week and will see how it goes!
> 
> I'm cutting natural at the moment no gear, no meds, fat burners etc... Dropping 2 to 3 lb a week with just diet 2500kcal/day and weights so nice and steady, going to start adding cardio in the next few weeks then might throw some Clen in as the fat loss slows! Strength as dropped big time though especially chest so thats a kick to the balls but will work on strength once I'm happy with my bodyfat percent...
> 
> It's my mates 30th in a few weeks, it's going to be my first night out in over year since i gave up drinking/sniffing and will be around loads of mates who still sniff so it's going to be hard...


Yea it might be hard mate just keep in mind all of the reasons you stopped sniffing you will be fine, and even if you did a cheeky line its not the end of the world as long as you know it that night only and thats where it ends!

Good to hear your skin is better now and the weight loss is steady!

Im have a tough decision to make i baught some sd but my mate just gave me some lixus dbol, which do i start??? I know dbol isnt the best to use whilst losing weight but there is no rule saying you cant use it whilst cutting so what would you guys do? Or take both?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea it might be hard mate just keep in mind all of the reasons you stopped sniffing you will be fine, and even if you did a cheeky line its not the end of the world as long as you know it that night only and thats where it ends!
> 
> Good to hear your skin is better now and the weight loss is steady!
> 
> Im have a tough decision to make i baught some sd but my mate just gave me some lixus dbol, which do i start??? I know dbol isnt the best to use whilst losing weight but there is no rule saying you cant use it whilst cutting so what would you guys do? Or take both?


Is sd a ph? If so don't know nothing about them mate, as for Dbol I wouldn't use if cutting as the bloat will make you look fat and the water weight will make the scales go the wrong way, even though it'll all go once you come off it'll still fcuk with your head and make you think your not getting anywhere! Just my opinion though mate...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Yea its a ph ive got megavol which is a superdrol clone with some added liver supps for all theyre worth! Im not worried about water weight tbh its only for a month or whatever and will soon go!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Think im going to get this thread locked and start a new one as i mean to go on, new year new cycle new mindset new me yada yada...


----------

